# Billie's YOU CAN DO IT!! journal



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2005)

I am a 26 year old female, trying to lose a little weight and gain some muscle. I really wish I would have found this website about a month sooner, it would have been a great motivator for me! I have been doing well so far, so maybe this will be an extra "kick" I will start posting workout/meals on Monday 2/7, but here is how it all started...I have lifted weights and worked out on and off for 5 years now, and as of January 1st said...c'mon, what the hell are you waiting for?? This is the most motivated I have been in my whole life, and just thinking about getting into the gym gives me goosebumps!!!
January 1st Stats:

5'0
144lbs
chest: 38"
arms: 11.5"
waist: 32"
hips: 38.5"
Thigh: 23.5"
Calves: 14.5"

Okay...not a total fatty, but definetly not happy with myself....after 4 weeks this is how it is shaping up for Feb 1st...

5'0 okay...I only WISH I could gain there... 
139lbs
chest: 37.5"
arms: 12"
waist: 30.75"
hips: 35.5" (holy hell!!!!!)
thigh: 23"
calves: 15"

I never dreamed that I would do this well, and am so excited to find out what the measurements will be on March 1st!!! I would like to post pics...but I am still too embarrassed about my body...maybe one day ...
I would love to hear from everyone...I will start posting everything monday

BILLIE


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 5, 2005)

its about time someone else from tennessee shows up on here. welcome


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2005)

There's no time like the present to get started.  Get some pics, even if you don't post them.  You'll want to be able to compare later. 

 Good luck!


----------



## simbh (Feb 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5'0 okay...I only WISH I could gain there...


Good luck , you are already off to a good start  5'0 is just a nice height for a girl if you asked me .

Anyways , keep it up , and I'm sure you'll like it here


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 5, 2005)

Good luck with your journal. You'll love it here.


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sounds like your off to a great start, keep it up


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome to IM and good luck   Looks like you are off to a good start !


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 6, 2005)

Great to have you here! Welcome aboard!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, I will start posting everything tomorrow, but I realize I may have bad timing, on Feb 17th I have to have minor surgery, and doc says no heavy lifting for 7-9 days, so I guess I will try to concentrate on cardio that week if I'm not in too much pain    so I guess my journal may suck for a week or so...lol...but you will get a good idea from this weeks posts how my workouts/meals go...thanks a lot for the encouragement guys!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2005)

*2/7/05 workout*

5 minute warm up on treadmill
I superset back/chest:

Dumbell benchpress:  20lbx15, 25lbx15, 25lbx10
Wide grip machine rows:  25lbx15,  35lbx12,  40lbx10
Dumbell flys:  10lbx15, 15lbx15, 20lbx10
Wide lat pull down:  55lbx15, 65lbx15, 75lbx10
Incline Barbell Benchpress:  45lbx15, 55lbx10, 60lbx8
Close grip machine rows:  50lbx15, 60lbx15, 70lbx15
3 sets hyperextentions
abs
40 minutes stationary bike

I think that next time I can up my weight on the close grip rows, I can do too many reps on my last set, other than that, everything looks right on target, any help would be great!!  I will post my diet after I get out of work tonight...thanks for all the support guys!!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2005)

*2/7/05 food*

liquid muscle
designer protein
apple
1 cup melon
1 egg
liquid muscle
1 cup green beans
7 oz boneless skinless chicken breast
green tea
2/3 cup mixed veggies
5 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp honey
1/2 kidney beans
cheddar crackers
yogurt
chicken sandwich on whole wheat
granola bar

total...1500 calories/ about 150 grams protein

whoa...way too much protein, I need to be sure to watch that tomorrow!!

Thanks for all the encouragement!!  BILIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5 minute warm up on treadmill
> I superset back/chest:
> 
> Dumbell benchpress: 20lbx15, 25lbx15, 25lbx10
> ...


Hi Billie ,

Looks like a good wo, only comment i would have is maybe change one of your machine rows for a bent row , BB or Db.   Then you will be pulling from a vertical angle, a horizontal angle and bent over . 

Too much protein , better a little more than you need than too little .


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2005)

*thanks gwcaton*

hi!! thanks for the info!  Usually I try to mix up my routine a little bit, last week I did db rows, so I thought I would use the machine this time...the wide grip rows arent really a machine...I don't know how to describe it...it uses free weights, and then you lean on a pad at an angle and use it.

as far as the protein, I guess your right, whatever my body doesn't use it will get rid of....  EW!!!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2005)

*2/8/05 workout and diet*

Cardio day!  60 minutes eliptical machine

diet:
Protein shake
liquid muscle
yogurt
apple
4oz salmon
1 cup kidney beans
whole wheat crackers and cheese
Granola bar
6oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
Popcorn
Protein bar
cheerios
soy milk
mixed nuts

about 1700 calories, and 142 grams protein

Not too bad...not great, but not too bad!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Billie,

How many days a week do you lift ? do cardio ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Lifting, cardio...*

hey!  I lift weights 3 days a week, and I do cardio about 4-5, on the days that lift, I do only 20-30 minutes after weights, on the days that don't lift I try to do 45 minutes or more   thanks for visiting my journal!!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Workout for 2/9/05*

Today is arms!!  I superset these also:
5 minute warm up on treadmill

hammer curls:  10lbx15, 15lbx15, 15lbx15 (damn why dont' they make a 17lb dumbell??? lol...)

Dumbell skullcrushers:  20lbx15, 25lbx15, 30lbx12 I think I can increase my weight on these now

EZ Curls:  25lbx15, 30lbx15, 35lbx12
Kickbacks:  10lbx15, 10lbx15, 12lb-12
Dumbell curls:  10lbx15, 12lbx12, 12lbx12
one arm dumbell frenchpress:  10lbx12, 10lbx10, 12lbx8
20 Minutes on Stationary Bike
I will post diet later on after work!!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Billie,

Not familiar with liquid muscle , what is it ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello!! You are doing great so far, keep it up!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2005)

*diet for 2/9/05*

liquid muscle
protein shake
yogurt
liquid muscle
sweet potato
green beans
chicken
crackers 
chicken
sweet potato
granola bar
protein bar
mixed nuts
cheerios
soy milk

Calories:  1650, protein:  139

yay!  BILLIE 

Liquid muscle is a new product put out by PBL, it is suppose to help keep you hydrated, and it also has some amino acids in it.  I have been taking it about a month, but I think when it runs out I am going to order some Amino Acids by Twinlab, they seem to have more Aminos than what I am taking.

Take care all, and thanks greek chick!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2005)

*workout and diet 2/10/05*

Cardio day!  
Jump roping
60 minutes eliptical machine

Protein shake
liquid muscle
4 oz chicken
1 cup green beans
crackers and peanut butter
sweet potato
4 oz perch (fish)
Mixed nuts
3/4 cup mixed veggies
granola bar
protein bar
lucky charms (oops!)
Soy milk

calories:  1550, protein:  115

Okay, so I boo-bood on the lucky charms, but damn, were they worth it!!!! 

I'll be back tomorrow!! BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Lucky Charms !!!  

have a nice weekend


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Workout for 2/11/05*

(first I would like to add that I did abs on Thursday I did abs...forgot to write it down)

Friday...LEGS!! (THE BOOTY IS GONNA HURT TOMORROW!!) 
and shoulders

Lunges, 10lbx20, 10lbx20, 12lbx20 (I go really deep on these)
Wide stance leg press:  90lbx15, 110lbx25, 120lbx15
Calf Raises:  40lbx12, 45lbx12, 45lbx12
Leg Extentions:  30lbx15, 40lbx15, 50lbx12
Leg curls:  30lbx15, 40lbx12, 50lbx8
I try to stay light on my legs, because if I lift heavy, they explode!

DB military press:  15lbx15, 20lbx10, 20lbx10
Lateral Cable raise (single arm)  15x10, 15x10, 15x8
upright cable rows:  30lbx15, 40lbx15, 50lbx12

10 minutes on the stairstepper
20 minutes on the stationary bike


thanks!!!BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Billie. I've been reading your Journal the last couple of days. I think you are doing everything right with your workouts, cardio and nutrition. Do not be too concerned if some days you are "over" on protein. As someone else said, its better to be over than under and I am sure there will come some days down the road where you are going to be short for whatever reason, so it will even out somewhat in the long run. And do not be afraid to have those Lucky Charms every once in a while. You deserve an occasional treat for being so good with the training and diet the other 99% of the time. 

You made some incredible improvements in those measurements in such a short period of time.

Oh, and I can relate to your frustration about the gym not having 17 lb dumbbells. One of my prior gyms three years ago had 2 1/2 pound increments all the way up to 40 and it made increasing the weights so much easier. But no such luck on the current place.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Diet for 2/11/05*

You guys have no idea how good it makes me feel to hear I'm doing a good job, especially from those of you who know just how hard it is to squeeze in workouts, or take the extra time out of our day to cook up our food, you are all great!!!

Egoatdoor...GOD, it would be great if my gym had 2 1/2 pound increments!!!  That would make things so convenient, as it is they only have one set of each dumbells, so if someone else is using them, I either have to stay with the lower weight, or try for the higher one...it doesn't happen often, but it's still aggravating!  Thanks for allowing me some lucky charms occassionally!!lmao...

Protein shake
liquid muscle
Powerade
Chicken stirfry
2 drumsticks
Pinapple
liquid muscle
1 can chunk chicken
1 hard boiled egg
protein bar
1/4 cup scrambled eggs
3 peices lean bacon
popcorn

I was SO craving eggs today  
Calories:  1640, Protein:  148

Thanks!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2005)

*workout for 2/14/05*

Just so everyone knows, this weeks workouts will be kinda cramped together, I have surgery on Thursday, and I know for sure that I wont lift thurs or fri, I will possibly be able to start again, light, on Monday.

Chest/Back

Dumbell Press:  20lbx15, 25lbx12, 30lbx8 (this is a personal best for me!!)
Dumbell Rows:  20lbx15, 25lbx12, 35lbx6  (also a personal best!!!)
Dumbell fly:  15lbx15, 15lbx15, 20lbx10
Wide lat pull down:  55lbx12, 70lbx12, 80lbx10(another best!!!)
Decline cable fly:  30lbx10, 30lbx10, 40lbx8
Close grip cable row:  50lbx15, 60lbx12, 70lbx10
Abs
35 minutes on Eliptical Machine.

I am so proud of myself today, it is very rare that I would make gains in 3 different moves, and it feels awsome!!!
BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Billie,

Good job on the PR's   Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2005)

*diet for 2/14/05*

Protein
liquid muscle
apple
nuts
liquid muscle
1 hard boiled egg
venison
sweet potato
1 cup mixed veggies
granola bar
chicken packet
1 cup mixed veggies
sweet potato
Pretzels
protein bar

calories:  1650  Protein:  154

thanks!  BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Protein
> liquid muscle
> apple
> nuts
> ...


Looks great. Protein number was good...good mix of protein sources, including the venison, a mix of complex and fibrous carbs and some nuts for "good" fats.

Good workout too...congrats on bumping up the weights and hitting the new highs!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2005)

*thanks!*

I HAD to mix up my protein...if I saw another can of tuna I was gonna turn into one!!!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2005)

*workout and diet for 2/15/05*

Workout:  I decided to do something different today, so I did a stability ball workout for my legs:

Leg raises
Hip extentions
leg curls
outer thighs
inner thighs
squats
heel raises

3 sets of 10-12

20 minutes stationary bike, plus I used my exercise band to do military press and side laterals while riding...it kicked my @ss!!!!!!!!

Diet

Protein shake
liquid muscle
oatmeal w/ half scoop protein
4.5 oz chicken
sweet potato
lima beans
corn dog
protein bar
4.5 oz chicken
sweet potato
beets
granola bar
yogurt
whole wheat crackers w/ cheese

Calories:  1735  Protein:  141

thanks!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Billie,

do you have a trainer ? Or do you come up with your own wo's?  They look very well thought out .  Keep up the good work


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2005)

*hi gary!  workout for 2/16/05*

I think I am blushing right now...lol...I come up with my own workouts, I read a lot of books and magazines (I'm a nerd)  and I put together a different workout each day.  Today when I went into the gym the owner talked to me and said that she had noticed how consistantly I worked out, and even complimented me on my routine, so to have her and you compliment me like that is a big ego boost!!  lol...

Arms today!

seated dumbell curls: 10lbx15, 10lbx15, 15lbx10
French press:  15lbx15, 20lbx15, 25lbx12
overhead cable curl:  30lbx15, 40lbx12, 40lbx10
kickbacks:  10lbx15, 10lbx15, 12lbx12
Rerverse grip curls:  50lbx12, 50lbx12, 50lbx8
Overhead tricep press:  60lbx15, 70lbx15, 80lbx10

I still had energy after this so I did 1 more exercise for bis and tris:

Hammer curls:  10lbx15, 10lbx15, 15lbx10
Single arm db skullcrusher:  10lbx15, 10lbx15, 15lbx10

Eliptical machine:  30 minutes
bike:  15 minutes

I just have tons of energy today...I think I could have done a lot more, but was scared of overtraining....

I will post my diet tonight...tomorrow I go to hospital to have a tubal ligation, and a D & C, so I can't workout anymore this week , this surgery should help all of the problems that I have been having, and since I couldn't have kids anyway, the tubal is just extra "insurance" lol...wish me luck everyone!!!!

BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 16, 2005)

Best of luck tomorrow, Billie.

And don't worry about missing a few days in the gym...you'll be back in the swing of things real quick.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think I am blushing right now...lol...I come up with my own workouts, I read a lot of books and magazines (I'm a nerd) and I put together a different workout each day. Today when I went into the gym the owner talked to me and said that she had noticed how consistantly I worked out, and even complimented me on my routine, so to have her and you compliment me like that is a big ego boost!!  lol...
> 
> Arms today!
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool about the gym owner   You're a natural !

Good luck tomorrow , we'll be here waiting for you to return !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Billie  


Hope you're doing well .  Take it easy and fully recover before you get back to the gym


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your progress so far... good luck with reaching your goals!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 18, 2005)

*hi guys!  and diet for 2/16/05*

Thanks everyone...thought I would drop by to post my diet for 2/16/05, I let myself cheat a little bit, but I tried to take in a lot of protein because I wasn't allowed to eat for 14 hrs after midnight, I think it will be alright seeing as how I only took in about 500 cals yesterday...lol...

1.5 scoops protein shake
liq muscle
1.5 cups venison
crackers
yogurt
8oz chicken
mixed veggies
granola bar
and for my last meal....cookies and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich...lmao...

calories:  1975  Protein  195

Everything went okay yesterday, they found out that one of my ovaries was trying to grow to the side of my uterus, but they cut it apart, and it's okay, I'm very sore today, but maybe tomorrow will be better, I will be lurking around here somewhere, thanks for the support!!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Everything went okay yesterday, they found out that one of my ovaries was trying to grow to the side of my uterus, but they cut it apart, and it's okay, I'm very sore today, but maybe tomorrow will be better, I will be lurking around here somewhere, thanks for the support!! BILLIE


Hi Billie  

How are ya today ? I would imagine you are VERY sore . You"re probably being treated like a queen at home though while you recoup. Enjoy it


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2005)

*hi everyone!*

Hi Gary, I am doing well, and yes, a bit sore...lol....unfortunatly I am being treated TOO well by my husband, he is feeding me way too much junk, but seeing as how I am not supposed to cook, what am I suppose to tell him...hell, I'm just happy he's cooking, lmao...  I wanted to go to the gym and walk today, but he wouldn't let me...I wasn't even able to push a shopping cart for 30 minutes yesterday 

So, this time off may pack on a few pounds....I am supposed to go back to work tomorrow, but I think I may have to extend my time off, my lower insision is still..um...oozing (ew) and for some reason I am havnig trouble going to the bathroom, so I may go see my doc tomorrow.  Hopefully this will not hinder my progress too much.  This is all really depressing...anyways, I will see you guys later, I have been lurking!

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, i thought you would be very lucky if you got to go back to the things you normally do by the time you were planning on. Surgeries and more stressful than you think . 
Keep lurking and come back when you are ready and not before


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 21, 2005)

*back on track...kinda...!*

Well, the doc said no work until Wednesday, but I can do low impact cardio as long as it doesn't hurt me, so today I rode the hell out of my stationary bike!  It felt great!!!  I also got to spend a little time out in the garden cutting back weeds  

Diet for 2/21/05

Yogurt
Protein bar
Chicken pouch w/ ff mayo
2 slices ww bread
4.5 ounces chicken breast w/parmesan coating (yum!!)
Kidney beans
granola bar
banana
3 oz very lean pork chop
corn
kidney beans
protein shake
popcorn

Calories:  1505 protein:  136

Stationary bike:  1 hour 10 minutes (I broke this up into 10-15 minute intervals to keep from hurting myself).

I hope I can get back on track easily!!  Thanks! BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Diet/workout for 2/22/05*

Okay, my workout today was 1 hr on the stationary bike, I am going to try to get to the gym tomorrow 

yogurt
quick eggs
soy milk
2 slice ww bread
4.5 ounces chicken
lima beans
sweet potato
smart ones dessert
protein bar
green beans
4.5 ounces chicken
corn
protein shake
popcorn

Calories:  1373  Protein:  132
I know this is way too low, but I was running a small fever all day and had diarrhea....not exactly the thing that stirs your appetite..lmao....

See you all tomorrow...BILLIE


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought I would stop by and read this.  You seemed kind in other posts I have seen, and I wanted to wish you luck in your goals.  Glad to hear your recovering from surgery.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

> Calories: 1373 Protein: 132
> I know this is way too low, but I was running a small fever all day and had diarrhea....not exactly the thing that stirs your appetite..lmao....


Still have your sense of humor though .


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 23, 2005)

*yay! back to the gym!!!!*

Today I did arms, and although I felt a little weak, it felt so good to be back in there 

Preacher curls:  25lbx15, 35lbx10, 40lbx6
BB Skullcrushers:  25lbx15, 35lbx12, 50lbx6
Reverse standing easy curs:  20lbx15, 25lbx12, 30lbx10
close grip bench press:  40lbx10, 45lbx10, 50lbx8
Hammer curls:  10lbx15, 10lbx15, 15lbx12
O/H db press:  15lbx15, 20lbx15, 25lbx12

I also did 30 minutes on the eliptical...yay! 

Will be back tonight to post diet...BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Diet for 2/23/05*

Well, back to work today, and SURPRISE we are now on 11 hours shifts for the next month or more....workouts and diet will become extra challenging 

Diet for 2/23

Protein shake
banana
granola bar
3/4c green beans
4.5 oz chicken
sweet potato
4 oz perch
1/3c kidney beans
1/2c lima beans
yogurt
protein bar
granola bar
banana
crackers w/ peanut butter
protein shake
3 or 4 mints through the day

Calories:  1769  Protein:  133

When we work more hours I tend to eat more...I get a short break every 2 hrs so I try to eat something every break so that I don't gorge myself when I get home 

see ya later!!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Billie    Yuck !  What do you do for a living ?  11 hrs suck . how many days a week ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2005)

*hi gary! and other stuff*

Hey gary, I work in a factory where we make car seat tracks, I just now got off work and it's 3:00 a.m., I went in at 3:00 p.m...   Our production is up and we are working saturday and sunday. yuck!

Workout for 2/24/05 chest/back

db press 20lbx15, 20lbx15, 25lbx10
db rows  20lbx15, 25lbx15, 30lbx8
Incline flys 10lbx15, 15lbx12, 20lbx15 (new exercise...felt a burn and my chest was jumping, so it defintetly worked the muscles!)
Wide cable rows 50lbx12, 60lbx10, 70lbx8
o/h chest press  15lbx15, 20lbx15, 30lbx8
close grip lat pull down  50lbx15, 60lbx15, 80lbx12

I am still very weak in the gym, but it's hard to tell if it's from surgery or work...lmao... 

Diet
1.5 sc. protein shake
salt and pepper chicken
broccoli/beef stir fry
1 cup melon
1 small drumstick
4.5 oz chicken
1 cup sweet pepper
1.5 protein shake
yogurt
zucchini muffin
granola bar
protein bar
tuna pouch

Calories:  1668  Protein:  161
see you all tomorrow!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2005)

*workout/diet for 2/25/05*

60 minutes eliptical machine


1.5 sc. protein shake
banana
tuna pouch
4.5 oz chicken
asparagus
low carb reeses (these were NASTY!)
yogurt
banana
Protein bar
1/3c scrambled eggs
2 peices bacon
granola bar
yogurt

Calores:  1557  Protein:  127

see ya!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

12 hr days and 7 days a week !!!!!  And diet and training and wifey stuff!!!!  You are Super Woman !!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Up Up And Away!!!!!!!*

now gary, you know I can't forget the wifey stuff...it's my favorite lol....

BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 12 hr days and 7 days a week !!!!! And diet and training and wifey stuff!!!! You are Super Woman !!!!


I was thinking more like Wonder Woman instead.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2005)

*diet & w/o for 2/28/05*

hi everyone!  Had to work all weekend long, so I didnt' even get to lurk   here is how my day went:
ARMS

ez curl cable curl:  40lbx15, 50lbx12, 60lbx8
rope tri press:  50lbx15, 60lbx12, 70lbx8
db hammer curl 15x10, 15x10, 15x10
o/h cable tri press:  60x15, 70x15, 80x12
single o/h cable curl:  30x10, 40x10, 40x8
french press: 20x15, 25x10, 30x8
concentration curls:  10x15, 12x10, 15x5
close grip bench:  40x12, 45x10, 55x8
10 minute stair stepper
15 minute stationary bike

diet:

1.5 scoop protein
banana
chicken breast
green beans
Protein bar
chicken pouch
boca burger
mixed veggies
granola bar
yogurt
protein bar
banana

calories:  1600 Protein:  145

tomorrow is 3/1, so I will be posting my weight/measurement!!

Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2005)

okay, apparantly I am only photogenic from the back, the other pics didn't turn out well...but here it is!! BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Morning Billie,

Looking good girl. I'm sure you are just as photogenic from the front . and the side !

Nice reading material.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL...thanks gary, I still have a long way to go though...the book was unintentional...but you are right, it is pretty good reading material, gave me a lot of new ab moves.

egoatdoor....wow, wonderwoman...what a great compliment..she was hot!!

Here are my stats for march 1st:

chest:  36.25" (-1.75")
arms:  12" (0)
waist:  29.75" (-1")
Hips:  35" (-.5")
Thighs:  22.75 (-.25")
Calves:  14.75" (-.25")

Not too bad, but I guess it could have been worse..lol..I think I will probably reach my weight goal of 125 in May, so that's cool, after that I can start worry less about losing, and more about gaining...muscle that is...lol...BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 1, 2005)

You're looking really good, workouts and diets are good and you have made some good improvements on the measurements.  

It is hard sometimes to make valid judgements based on just one picture and one pose, but I want to point out something that stood out to me in looking at the picture. You have increased your arm size by a 1/2 inch since you started, the chest measurement has decreased by almost 2 inches and your hips are down by 3 1/2 inches(WOW on the hips). It seems that genetically your arms are either well developed in proportion to the rest of your upper body, grow quickly when trained or both. This is not a bad thing, but from a symmetrical point of view, this combined with a smaller ( by 1 3/4 inches) chest measurement( which is affected by the width of your back) seems to create in the picture an imbalance where your arms are getting overdeveloped relative to the width of your back. It causes my eyes to look at the back which looks smaller in comparison, which then makes the hips appear wider in relative symmetry.

In looking at your workouts, you do alot of volume for your arms, which in the long run could make this imbalance even more pronounced unless you developed even more so your upper back and to a lesser extent the width of your shoulders.

Again, I may or may not be totally right on in my analysis, but let me know your thoughts. My idea is to reduce the amount of training you are doing for the arms and let the back (and possibly the width of the chest and shoulders) catch up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks ego...I agree...it's so hard for me to cut back on my arm training because it's my favorite...lol...I will try to cut back a little...do you think I need to increase my back training, or leave it alone?  I also have another question....in another month or two, I plan on changing my workout a little bit..right now I superset bis/tris, chest/back, and I do legs shoulders on the 3rd day....I am thinking about changing to a push/pull routine, or maybe training a different body group each day...which do you think would be better?  Also...would I still do about 3 different exercises for each body part like I've been doing?  I really enjoy supersetting, but I need to try something new before I get bored with my routine...ya know??  Thanks!!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*diet/workout for 3/1/05*

hi everybody! Today was cardio day, so I did 60min on the eliptical machine, I swear, I am addicted to that thing!  Any stress that I have before the gym melts away when I step on it..   I also did abs today.

diet:
1.5 protein shake
chicken stir fry
seafood salad
1 cup honeydew
spinach
4 oz chicken
granola bar
1/2 ww pita
4 oz chicken
yogurt
protein bar
popcorn

calories:  1570  Protein:  154

thanks for all your help!

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Morning Billie,

Not to steal Ego's thunder but yes change your routine in some form  even if it's  just changing the intensity or order in which you do the exercises ( keep the body guessing so it doesn't adapt and become complacant ( sp) ) Some kind of change is good . As far as push/pull or one muscle group per wo goes they are both good. Chose one for your change of pace and when its time to change again  do the other .  Then you'll have experience with both and know which one you like the best/works better for you .


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it's so hard for me to cut back on my arm training because it's my favorite...lol...I will try to cut back a little


 I know. Its hard. We all like to train certain parts, especially the ones that are well developed. I love training quads, but sometimes I have to cut back because they start getting too big and I start looking like a human fire hydrant.  Cutting out one exercise for both the bis and tris in your workout may be enough. Or another option( not as good) is to stay at higher reps for the arms and keep the intensity low or moderate.


> ...do you think I need to increase my back training, or leave it alone?


 Increasing would be a great idea. Add another exercise such as one arm rows, bent rows with a barbell or deadlifts. Maybe occasionally do a superset like pulldowns, then do a set of cable rows immediately afterwards with no rest.

Take a look at this journal from another site:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=334631

Its rather long, but page through to page 8, December 10th, look at the pictures and then go to page 14 and look at her February 10th pictures. She had a narrow back, added sets and exercises to her back workout and look at the difference in just two months. The deadlifts in particular really helped. In your case, if you deadlift, I would not go really heavy and would keep the reps higher ( 12 or 15) because your hips are genetically wider than hers and heavy weight, low rep deadlifting could exaggerate that even more.


> I also have another question....in another month or two, I plan on changing my workout a little bit..right now I superset bis/tris, chest/back, and I do legs shoulders on the 3rd day....I am thinking about changing to a push/pull routine, or maybe training a different body group each day...which do you think would be better? Also...would I still do about 3 different exercises for each body part like I've been doing? I really enjoy supersetting, but I need to try something new before I get bored with my routine...ya know?? Thanks!! BILLIE


 I think that doing a push pull on a regular basis may be a step back for you. It would be OK to do that occasionally as a change of pace, but it would be better long term to either change the bodypart arrangement of your 3 day split or go to a 4 day. You can stay with 3 exercises or add a fourth if you feel you are ready for more volume. And if you go to 4 days, this would mean fewer bodyparts worked on at least one day, so adding a 4th exercise should not be a problem. Larger bodyparts can generally handle more volume, so training the back, the upper legs and the chest in this manner should not be a problem.

And if you are feeling bored, don't be afraid to change the routine sooner.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How should I do a 4 day split?  

I am definetly ready for more volume... I know what you mean about the legs, if I overtrain mine, they explode, I have always had fairly musclular legs, but it's just not sexy to walk around looking like you have telephone poles under your jeans...lmao...my bone structure in my hips has always been wide, thanks to grandma's genes..lol, but I really don't mind being bootylicious as long as it's firm(and not flat) 

I really appreciate all of this help that I am getting from both of you guys...if I can get a new routine together, I may start next monday..it is definetly time for a change!  

BILLIE  (PS...will post diet/training tonight!)


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> How should I do a 4 day split?


There are many ways to work a 4 way split. Some of it is dependent on one's individual goals and strengths and weaknesses. The only rules I generally recommend is 1) do not train legs and back on the same day or train legs and back on consecutive days because fatiguing the back can negatively affect your leg workouts and 2) always train smaller bodyparts before larger ones. For instance, do not train triceps and then do chest the same day as fatiguing the tris could cause them to fail on your chest movements before the chest is really worked.

Think about this for you:  1) Back  2) Chest and biceps 3) Shoulders and triceps 4) Legs. Days 3 and 4 can be switched if you like.

The first training day of the week is when you should have the most energy and thus you can really train the back hard and hopefully improve it quickly. The arm workouts are split up and trained after a larger bodypart. The legs get their own day by themselves and you can do abs or other small stuff that day also if  you want.


Feel free to tweak this to what you would like.

I won't be online again until at least Sunday because I am going out of town tomorrow ( to the Arnold Classic bodybuilding show in Ohio), so please pardon me if I do not respond again until early next week. In the meantime, keeping training hard. You're doing great!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2005)

*diet/workout for 3/2/05*

thanks so much for your help ego!!  Have a great trip 

Workout:  chest/back

benchpress:  55x15, 65x10, 75x6
db row:  25x15, 30x10, 35x6
incline bench:  55x10, 60x8, 65x6
wide lat pull down:  60x15, 70x12, 80x8
I usually try to do 3 db or bb exercises, but I was so weak today..so the last two were done on machine...

machine flys:  40x15, 50x10, 60x6
mach close grip rows:  60x15, 70x12, 80x10

I think I am getting burned out from too much work, plus I found out today that I have to start taking 2 different antibiotics tomorrow to help with infections that I got thanks to my surgery.  They found out that the lining of my uterus was separating itself from the uterus itself, and the uterus was drawn up and pushing against my bladder...so now I go back to the doctor next tuesday, and it will take the next several months or more to see if it straightens itself out....anyway.. lol...

diet:

1.5 scoop protein
apple
sweet potato
tuna puch with 1/2 ww pita
granola bar
chicken pouch
green beans
chicken
protein bar
sesame chicken w/ rice and veggies
pretzels

calories:  1556 Protein:  137

see ya later!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2005)

OOPS...I also did 25 mins on the stationary bike


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

Billie,

Ego is right you are doing great !  Hope you get your internal problems straightened out soon , 

Sheessh ! Looks like you and I are the only ones not going to the Arnold comp . LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2005)

*workout for 3/3 and 3/4*

hi everyone...it's been a hectic week, my diet went to hell the last 2 days because I had no time to fix anything, and I feel like I've been going through withdrawl..no forums for 2 whole days...AAHH!! 

Gary...I think you are right...we are the only ones not there...and although I would look like a fatty compared to everyone there...I'd still like to go   Is it suppose to be on espn this weekend?  I looked on my satellite guide, but didn't see it...

okay...I didn't have any time to write down my diets, but thursday I ate clean except for a bowl of cereal in the morning, and friday I was okay...but I did have a candy bar 

Thursday:  30 minutes stationary bike and abs
Friday:  legs and shoulders
stiff deadlifts:  55x15, 65x12, 70x12
Leg press (plus leg press calf raises):  95x15, 115x15, 135x12
side lunges:  10lbx12, 10lbx10, 10lbx10
calf raises:  40x15, 60x12, 80x10
leg extentions:  40x15, 50x12, 60x10

military press:  15x15, 15x12, 15x12
front db raises:  10lbx15, 10lbx15, 10lbx12
shrugs 10lbx15, 12lbx12, 12lbx12
20 minute eliptical machine

I still felt very weak in the gym, my new antibiotics make me dizzy, and I felt like I was going to pass out a few times...that is why my shoulder routine looks so lame...things will hopefully be better on Monday. 

I need some help with a leg routine, something that will help tone me up without looking bulky..am I overdoing it?

I am a bridesmaid in a wedding in 3 weeks, so I really need to lean up..any suggestions?  should I do low carb for a few weeks?  I wish I would have had more time to prepare for this..but I just found out 15 minutes ago lol...

I will talk to ya'll later..I will be lurking...BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2005)

*workout/diet for 3/7/05*

Hi everyone..gary, it's good to see you back!

Workout,  back
Reverse db flys:  10x12, 10x10, 10x10
t bar rows:  25x15, 30x12, 35x10
lat pulldowns:  60x15, 70x12, 80x8
straight bar pulldowns:  40x10, 40x10, 40x10
hyperextentions:  3 sets of 12
abs
30 mins eliptical machine

Diet:
1.5 scoops protein shake
chicken w/brown rice veggies
protein bar
green tea
2 graham crackers
kidney beans
chicken breast
yogurt
1 can chunk chicken
cheese and crackers
granola bar

calories:  1610  Protein:  151

see you all tomorrow!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Billie


Nice wo !  I think tomorrow i will try a workout , something simple like calves and cardio. will see. 

hows work ?  endless ? LOL   Keep up the good work


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 9, 2005)

*diet for 2/8/05*

I didn't get to work out today, had a docs appt. and everything is looking great!  We will know more after 4-6 months     I also didn't get enough calories today...there just didn't seem to be any time!!  Work is going okay gary, only 10 hours a day now, lol....good luck with your workout tomorrow, take it easy so you don't hurt yourself or get sick again, I missed ya!

1.5 scoop protein shake
4 oz chicken
spinach
protein bar
yogurt
chicken breast
graham cracker 
green tea
tuna pouch
granola bar
1/4 mixed nuts
popcorn

calories:  1350/ protein:  156

see ya tomorrow!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Billie  

You missed a workout    LOL  I'm sure you will suffer no ill effects because of it .  Good news from the doc


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2005)

*hi everyone!*

yes gary...I missed a workout... lol...that's how I felt anyways, I had these thoughts in my head when I woke um..hmm..should I cancel the docs appt and go work out back/bis...lol...   So here I am, and it's wednesday, and I did back and bi's today, ego was right...I was barely able to do 3 sets of biceps after working my chest, plus I couldn't use as much weight, but wow...what a pump!!

workout:
db bench:  20x15, 25x10, 30x7
Incine bb bench:  55x10, 60x8, 60x6
Incle db flys:  15x15, 15x12, 20x8

concentration curls:  3 sets of 15, 10lb
Hammer curls:  3 sets of 15, 10lb
db curls:  3 sets of 15, 10lb (and let me tell ya..those last 5 reps were ROUGH!!)

diet:
1.5 protien shake
1.5 cup broccoli
4 oz chicken thigh
granola bar
1 chicken drumstick
pudding w/ peaches
7oz chicken breast
1/2 cup kidney beans
Protein bar
yogurt

calories:  1535  Protein:  141

see you all tomorrow, I will have more time to post in other threads this weekend!!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2005)

oops...I also did abs today, and 20 minutes on the stair stepper


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Girl!!! Diet and workouts looking good   .  Just wanted to say hey!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 12, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary...I think you are right...we are the only ones not there...and although I would look like a fatty compared to everyone there...I'd still like to go Is it suppose to be on espn this weekend? I looked on my satellite guide, but didn't see it...


 The Men's competition is still being shown on replay on Pay per View on my cable channel. Not sure if all satellite companies have the Pay Per View telecast. The only women's show on Pay Per View is the Olympia in October.


> I need some help with a leg routine, something that will help tone me up without looking bulky..am I overdoing it?


 I am not sure if I mentioned it before, but 20 rep squats and leg presses can help with lean muscle development in the legs without the "bulk". Another way is to reduce the volume of your leg training, think of it as letting them "atrophy" to some extent.


> I am a bridesmaid in a wedding in 3 weeks, so I really need to lean up..any suggestions? should I do low carb for a few weeks? I wish I would have had more time to prepare for this..but I just found out 15 minutes ago lol...


 It is OK to go to low carbs ( NOT no carbs) for a short time, so if you want to do this for 2 or 3 weeks, go right ahead. If you find your energy levels dropping from many consecutive days of low carbs, then go back to normal carbs for a day to replenish yourself.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 13, 2005)

*hey!*

hello all, I didn't write down my diets for thursday and friday, but they were good, I ate the same things that I usually do, so that's that... 

Workout for Thursday, 3/10 Shoulders/Tris
Arnold press:  15x15, 15x10, 20x6
Front lat raises:  10x12, 10x12, 10x10
Upright cable rows:  35x15, 45x12, 65x10

Rope pulldown:  50x15, 60x10, 70x8
db french press:  15x15, 20x10, 25, 10
close grip bench:  45x12, 50x10, 55x8
30 minute eliptical machine.

I had the MOST hilarious thing happen today..I had just finished my first set of close grip bench presses when this big guy (the only exercise he does is benchpress) came up to me and told me that if I needed a spotter to let him know...lol...I told him that I was only doing triceps, but thanks anyway... 

Workout for Friday, 3/11 Legs

Wow, what an awsome workout I had today...I got up at 7:30 and went to the gym because we actually only worked 8 hrs on Thursday..YAY!!

Hack Squat: 90x15, 100x12, 110x10
Single leg calf raises(on bench):  10x12, 10x12, 10x12

Superset lunges, and bench step ups:
2 10lb dbx10............0 weightx10
2 15lb dbx10............2 10lb dbx10
2 15lb dbx10............2 20lb dbx10
(I could barely walk on saturday!lol..)

seated calf raises:  25x15, 35x15, 45x15
Leg extentions:  40x12, 50x10, 60x10

40 minutes stationary bike

See everyone later!! (by the way..thanks for your vote in the hottest ironwoman thread, ego! )

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Billie 

Nice wo's as usual   cool story .. big guys flirting with you in the gym !

Supersetting lunges and stepups   Your legs will fall off ! LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2005)

*w/o for 3/14*

hi all!  Here is my back workout for today (by the last set they were toast!)

wide lat pull downs:  60x15, 70x12, 80x10
hyperextentions:  15, 12, 10
Close cable rows:  50x15, 65x12, 75x8
bent bb rows:  45x12, 55x10, 55x8
abs
45 minutes eliptical machine

I think I could increase my weight on the lat pull downs, and the close grip rows, but I am going to invest in a pair of straps, I always feel like my hands are slipping...

I will post diet later, decided not to do too much to it...probably going to cut out the granola bars and pretzels/popcorn and replace it with protein or fruit.

THANKS!! BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2005)

Diet for 3/14
1.5 scoops protein powder
special K cereal
1/2 cups soy milk
3 oz salmon
banana
6oz lean pork roast
kidney beans
yogurt
tuna pouch
protein bar
1 tbsp peanut butter
1.5 scoops protein powder

calories:  1555  Protein:  175

see everyone tomorrow!!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2005)

*workout for 3/15!*

Today was chest/biceps, good day overall

db flys:  10x15, 15x12, 20x10
decline db benchpress:  15x15, 20x12, 25x10
flat db bench:  20x12, 25x10, 30x6

hammer curls:  15x15, 15x12, 15x12
o/h cable curl:  30x15, 40x8, 40x8
ez curl cables:  40x10, 45x10, 50x8 
15 minute stairstepper
25 minute eliptical

my biceps are still shaking...need I say more??lol...BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2005)

Diet for 3/15!!

1/5 scoops protein shake
banana
3/4 cup pinto beans
4 oz chicken
tuna pouch
1 oz nuts
banana
yogurt
chicken pouch
3 oz lean pork roast
protein bar

calories:  1449  Protein 158

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Today was chest/biceps, good day overall
> 
> db flys: 10x15, 15x12, 20x10
> decline db benchpress: 15x15, 20x12, 25x10
> ...


I see why your bi's are shaking , nice cable curls  

You seem to eat a lot of bananas or is it just me ? LOL  Someone got on tome one time for eating bananas while cutting and I can't remember why. hmmmmmm  have to see if I can find that .

Have a good day


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2005)

hi gary!  Thanks for the encouragement! I was doing 60lb with my cable curls until I started this new routine...now by the time my chest workout is done, my arms are already tired...yeah...I do eat a lot of bananas...they help my sweet tooth...I figure that I am better off eating a banana than a hersheys bar...lmao...BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2005)

diet and exercise for 3/16/05

1.5 protein
banana
4 oz ribeye
1/c green beans
1 roll (damn, damn, damn!!)
protein bar
5 oz lean pork
3/4 veggies
yogurt
banana
tuna
low carb tortilla w/1 tbsp peanut butter
calories:  1366 protein:  132
I didn't have much time to eat today...will do better tomorrow!
50 minutes eliptical machine

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

www.smileycentral.com


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2005)

*diet and workout for 3/17*

Cool!  Thanks gary!!

Diet:
1.5 protein
banana
chicken stirfry
2 oz. chicken
pinapple
1 low carb tortilla w/peanut butter
4 oz chicken breast
lima beans
sweet pototo
yogurt
4 oz chicken
protein bar

calories:  1485  Protein:  136

Workout:
Shoulders/Tris

Military DB press:  15x12, 20x10, 20x10
Front DB lat:  10x12, 10x12, 10x12
shrugs:  10x15, 15x15, 20x12

Close grip cable press:  50x15, 60x12, 70x12
o/h cable extentions:  60x15, 70x12, 75x12
single hand french press:  8x12, 10x8, 10x8
10 minute stairstepper
10 minute treadmill

bye all!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Somebody has some strong triceps


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Workout:
> Shoulders/Tris
> 
> Military DB press: 15x12, 20x10, 20x10
> ...


 
Good workout Billie. Nice increases on the shoulders and pretty impressive weights on the tris.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2005)

*hi!*

   Thanks guys!  Shoulders/tris have become my new favorite day!!  

On Friday I didn't have much time to go to the gym so I did a light leg workout at home, some squats, lunges etc...

I didn't write down my diet for friday, but I did very well until about 10:00 pm...we found out that we may be laid off in a couple weeks and I stressed and ate a kit kat...    I hope everything goes okay though.

This week it is going to be hard to get to the gym, my brother in laws wedding is on Saturday and Rehearsal is on friday (my gym is closed friday)  I also have to go this week to get my hair cut and all that girly stuff   but I swear I will do my best..I can already tell a difference with this new workout and it's only been a couple of weeks...I can tell my arms are a bit smaller, and they have more definition also...I keep flexing my tris in the mirror whenever I walk by one.. 

I'll see everyone later...take care!!

BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2005)

Workout for 3/21:BACK

db rows:  25x15, 30x12, 25x8
wide lat cable:  60x15, 70x12, 80x10
hyperextentions, 3 sets
straigh bar pd:  30x15, 40x12, 50x8
reverse flys:  8x15, 8x12, 10x10
abs
20 min eliptical machine

workout for 3/22  Chest/bis
db press:  20x15, 25x12, 30x10
db flys:  10x15, 15x12, 15x10
dec cable press:  30 (on each stack)x15, 40x12, 50x10
db curls:  10x15, 15x12, 15x10
hammer curls:  10x15, 15x12, 15x10
reverse cable curls (straigh bar):  40x15, 50x12, 50x10
10 minutes high intensity eliptical

I don't have time to post diet, but here is the info...
3/21:  calories:  1650 Protein: 168
3/22:  calories:  1523  Protein: 120 NO TIME TO EAT!!!

Will talk to everyone later!!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Billie  


Whats us ? No time to eat ?!   that will kill progress in a heart beat   Hope you have time to eat today, it's very important and enjoyable . LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2005)

hi gary!  Things have been so hectic...they are saying that there are going to be layoffs at my building in 2 weeks...that means I may have to work 12 hrs a day next week....I may not have time to eat or workout!lol...but it looks like I will have all the time in the world after that! haha!  I hope you are doing well, I've been lurking around reading your journal..your doing great!  BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the possible layoff. I think you're involved in making some type of car parts( seats???) if I remember right? Is your plant being affected by the GM announcement? They are going to lose alot of money the first half of this year and I suspect they are cutting production.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 25, 2005)

well, I build parts for Ford...the reason I am being laid off is because of something called lean manufacturing...less people, more work.  That's about the jist of it all, I think my last day will be Next Friday, so I am going to work a bunch of OT next week to help with bill until I find another job, everyone today was kinda emotinal about me leaving, so it's been kinda wishy washy for me all day..lol...I did go to the gym today though, I worked shoulders/tris.  I will be lurking until Sunday...I am a bridesmaid on Saturday, so the next 2 days are hectic...take care everyone!  BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 28, 2005)

*diet/workout for 3/28*

hi all!  It was beautiful outside today, and it was our Easter Holiday, so I spent some time outdoors after the gym 

diet:
1.5 sc. protein
banana
1.5 sc protein
1 can chunk turkey
sweet potato
granola bar
4oz cube steak
3/4 kidney/lima beans
yogurt
8oz Orange juice
protein bar
Calories:  1600  Protein:  146

Workout:  back/abs (and my first EVER HIIT!!!) 

T bar rows close grip:  25x15, 30x12, 35x10 (wow, I'm a wuss..lol..)
low back machine:  80x15, 120x12, 140x10
wide grip lat pd:  60x15, 70x10, 80x10
close grip cable rows:  50x15, 65x12, 75x8
straight bar press:  30x15, 40x12, 50x10
abs
Eliptical:  5 min warm up and cool down, HIIT 20 MINUTES!! 
The HIIT was AWSOME!!  I felt so pumped, and it took less time!!

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

hey Billie  

That sucks. work your tush off just so you can get laid off .  LOL

Nice wo girl    I use to do HIIT religiuosly (sp ) and asa matter of fact today is my first day back to it .

Have a great day


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2005)

*diet/workout for 3/29/05*

I think my workouts and diet are the only thing keeping me sane this week... lmao...

Diet:
1.5 protein 
yogurt
banana
brussel sprouts
5 oz chicken
4 oz soy milk with 1 sc protein
5 oz chicken
wheat crackers w/ peanut butter
low carb tortilla w/ peanut butter
protein bar
1 oz. nuts

calories:  1567  Protein:  157

Workout:  chest/biceps

db bench: 20x15, 25x12, 30x8
db fly:  15x15, 15x12, 15x12
decline db bench:  15x15, 20x12, 25x10 (I think I can increase this next time)

by the time I got to biceps my arms were weak, so I did low weights, high reps and negative reps...my arms are STILL burning 

Preacher curls:  25x15, 30x12, 35x10
Incline db curls:  10x20, 10x20, 10x15 (oh the agony!)
hammer curls:   10x15, 10x15, 10x15

20 min HIIT eliptical machine

see everyone tomorrow!

BILLIE 
PS...I included a pic of me and my hubby at my brother in laws wedding Saturday, it was such a beautiful day.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2005)

*workouts for the last 2 days, and diet...*

On wednesday I tried to take it easy...since I've found out that Friday is my last day I've been trying not to freak out  lol..I did Abs on Wednesday, and then I did 20 minutes of Yoga.

Workout for 3/31/05  Legs
Leg Press:  90x20, 110x20, 130x15  
Standing calf raises:  40x15, 60x12, 80x10
Leg extentions:  45x15, 55x15, 65x15
Leg curls:  30x15, 35x15, 40x12
10lb dbs, lunges:  2 sets of 20
sldl, 12lb dumbells:  3 sets of 20
(note the low weight, high reps.. )
I did 10 minutes on the stairstepper, and 10 minutes on the bike.
Also, I got to go for a walk today...it was so beautiful outside...it's about 72 outside, and sunny, and the track I walk on is just off the lake...it was gorgeous, it made me feel better..lol..

Diet for 3/30/05
1 scoop protein
8oz orange juice
1/2 tortilla w/ chicken and ranch dressing 
banana
5 oz chicken
Spinach
can tuna
Turkey hot dog on ww bread
frozen yogurt

calories:  1527  Protein:  145


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2005)

*hey everyone!*

Last Fridays w/o:
shoulders/tris
oh db press:  15x15, 20x12, 20x10
front db delt: 10x10, 10x10,10x10
shrugs:   15x15, 20x15, 25x15
DB o/h ext:  20x15, 25x12, 30x10
kickbacks:  10x15, 10x15, 10x15
close grip PD:  60x15, 70x15, 80x12 

20 minute bike

Todays w/o
back
db rows:  25x15, 30x10, 35x6
lat PD:  65x15, 75x12, 85x6  
close grip seated rows:  60x15, 70x12, 80x6
underhand cable rows:  60x15, 70x12, 80x12  
20 minute HIIT eliptical
ABS

will post diet later on before bed...I also have some more pics to post, and my measurements/weight for this month!  I think I am off to a great start!  

BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2005)

*diet, + weight/measurements for april*

my diet today was great!
Calories:  1529
Protein:  149

Here are my stats for April 1st:
Weight:  130lb (4lb lost...okay I guess)
Chest: 36.25 (stayed the same, thank god for small miracles lol..)
Arms:  11.75 (loss of .25")
Waist: 29.50 (loss of .25"  I wish this would hurry up and shrink!)
Hips:  35 (same)
Thigh: 22.5 (loss of .25")
Calves: 14.75 (same)
My calipers also showed a loss in bf% of 1.5%, this probably isn't reliable, but it gives me a good idea...

I really need to kick some ass over the next month...these measurements are pitiful..


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Billie  

last couple of wo's look good   Judging by the smilies I take it you did extra good on a couple of the exercises.

You are still progressing I see.  You never lose as much as you would like but some is better than none . I'm sure the ong hours at work didn't help much.  So how is your lay off going so far ?

Oh nice calf   those are the hardest to get to change !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yesterday morning I was doing alright other than feeling weak, however, around 5:00 I got a bad migraine...I didn't get to eat quite enough...headache didn't go away until about noon today..phew...

4/5/05
diet: 
Calories:  1480  Protain:  112

Workout: chest/bis

bench press:  55x15, 65x12, 70x5
incline db bench:  20x12, 20x10, 25x8
Flys:  15x15, 15x12, 20x8
o/h cable curl:  30x15, 40x10, 40x10
cable curls:  40x12, 50x10, 60x8
Rope curls:  40x15, 50x12, 60x10
15 minute eliptical


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Yesterday morning I was doing alright other than feeling weak, however, around 5:00 I got a bad migraine...I didn't get to eat quite enough...headache didn't go away until about noon today..phew...
> 
> 4/5/05
> diet:
> ...


Hi Sweetness  

Those are some heavy curls girl ! Good job


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2005)

*....*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Those are some heavy curls girl ! Good job


REALLY??   I don't have anyone to compare them to...no other woman at my gym lifts...   But if you says so...thanks so much gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> REALLY??  I don't have anyone to compare them to...no other woman at my gym lifts... But if you says so...thanks so much gary!


REALLY !!!  I realize the number of pulleys involved makes a difference but when I was doing cable curls i was using 60 to 70 lbs so thats why I said yours were heavy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2005)

*howdy!*

workout for 4/6/05 Cardio
10 minutes stationary bike
20 minutes eliptical
abs (weighted) 

Diet:  Calores-1535  Protein-155

(hey gary..wait until you see my w/o posted for this morning...my tri's are getting SO strong!!) 

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> workout for 4/6/05 Cardio
> 10 minutes stationary bike
> 20 minutes eliptical
> abs (weighted)
> ...


Bring it on Gorgeous !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> workout for 4/6/05 Cardio
> 10 minutes stationary bike
> 20 minutes eliptical
> abs (weighted)
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2005)

you were waiting for my tricep exercises at 5:00 in the morning?? WOW ...***Billie blushing*** hehehe....here's 2 days worth of workouts:

4/7 Diet: Cals-1565, Protein-147
workout:  shoulders/tris
Arnold Press:  15x15, 15x12, 20x8
Upright bb rows:  35x15, 40x10, 45x6
Front DB raises:  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

V bar press downs:  60x15, 70x12, 80x10 (can go up next workout)
O/H Cable Press:  60x15, 70x12, 80x10(can go up next workout)
Rope Press downs:  60x12, 60x10, 70x8

Workout for 4/8
Legs
Single calf raises 10lbx15, 10x12, 10x12
Lunges 15x10, 15x10, 20x10
Leg Curl: 30x20, 40x15, 40x12
Leg Ext:  50x20, 60x15, 60x12
Standing calf raises (mach):  40x20, 60x12, 80x10
SLDL, dumbell(2):  12x20, 12x20, 12x20 ....my legs were already wiped out, but I did these as a finisher, just to make sure I walked with a limp all day saturday..lmao...
Weighted abs (seeing FAST results with these!)
25 minute eliptical
10 min bike
will post cals/protein later!

How ya like them apples gary???!!! HAHA!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you were waiting for my tricep exercises at 5:00 in the morning?? WOW ...***Billie blushing*** hehehe....here's 2 days worth of workouts:
> 
> 4/7 Diet: Cals-1565, Protein-147
> workout: shoulders/tris
> ...


Well , I was up so what else was I gonna do ? LOL

You are right !  Willl you be my wo partner on arm day ?!  We seem to be using the same amount of weight that day    Good job !  Hell your leg curls are almost as much as mine too  

What type of ab exercises are ya doing ? I love weighted ab work ( use to hate it until I started seeing results )

I like them apples   How do you like them ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Billie ,

Against my better judgement I am posting 2-3 pics in my journal. Abs , or better, lack of ! LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi gary!  I loved your pictures!! You look awsome...I need to post a couple more in here at the end of the month.  For my ab work I usually do seated rope pull downs, and pull downs w/ a twist (usually on the lat cables) I still havent' found anything to help with my lower abs..they are SO flabby...probably the diet...phooey...lol...what do you do for your weighted abs?  I am shocked that we lift the same weight for arms...your guns are HUGE!  Any time you are in Tennessee I am ready to train w/ya!!  

I saw a guy in the gym on friday that looked a lot like you in the face, and I had to do a double take, then I remembered...duh..Gary is from Missouri, AND this guy doesn't have awsome biceps and abs like Gary either...he's just a cheap knock off...*big grins*

Tomorrow is back day, so I will be back to post tomorrow night...take care!!

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hi gary! I loved your pictures!! You look awsome...I need to post a couple more in here at the end of the month. For my ab work I usually do seated rope pull downs, and pull downs w/ a twist (usually on the lat cables) I still havent' found anything to help with my lower abs..they are SO flabby...probably the diet...phooey...lol...what do you do for your weighted abs? I am shocked that we lift the same weight for arms...your guns are HUGE! Any time you are in Tennessee I am ready to train w/ya!!
> 
> I saw a guy in the gym on friday that looked a lot like you in the face, and I had to do a double take, then I remembered...duh..Gary is from Missouri, AND this guy doesn't have awsome biceps and abs like Gary either...he's just a cheap knock off...*big grins*
> 
> ...


Morning Sweetie  

Thanks for the compliment  

For abs I do kneeling cable crunches and  was doing incline situps w/weight too but just replaced those with hanging knee raises w/ weights now.

Can't wait to see your new pics.

 That is sooo funny about the knock-off Gary !! I have a friend in Alberta Canada that says she saw  my twin in one of the gyms she was going to up there !  Wonder if I was a cloning project or artificial insemination project   

have a great day !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2005)

*w/o, diet for 4/11*

Today was back day, and probably overdid it...I will see tomorrow I guess... 

Lat pull down:  60x15, 70x15, 80x10 (I can do more on these but I couldn't find the 5lb weights to slide on there....anyways, I am going to try for 90lb next week.
straight arm pull down:  40x15, 40x10, 50x8
bent cable rows:  6015, 70x12, 90x10 (gonna go up next time)
T-bar rows:  25x15, 30x10x35x8
lower back machine:  100x15, 120x15, 140x15 (^)
seated close grip rows:  60x12, 70x10, 70x10

30 minutes bike

Calories:  1568  Protein:  143


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning Billie  

Nice wo !  You are very strong


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks gary! I'm not that strong though...I've seen a lot of women in this forum that could bench press me with one arm...lmao..

workout/diet for 4/12

diet (so bad!! I made homemade cherry cobbler tonight)
calories: 1789 Protein: 143

workout: chest/biceps (my heavy back workout yesterday made my chest workout difficult today, to say the least!)
DB bench: 20x15, 25x12, 30x8
Decline Db bench: 20x15, 25x10, 25x8
Fly machine: 40x15, 50x12, 60x8
Incline Hammer curls: 10x15, 12x12, 15x10
SS: incline DB curls, Concentration curls
10x10, 10x10, 12x10 (both)
Weighted Abs
30 minute eliptical machine
walked 2 miles today, in 28 minutes, then I went for it...I jogged...for a whole mile....in 8 MINUTES!!!!!!!!! This is my first mile ever!!

Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks gary! I'm not that strong though...I've seen a lot of women in this forum that could bench press me with one arm...lmao..
> 
> workout/diet for 4/12
> 
> ...


Nice wo Billie !   

I couldn't run to save my life !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2005)

I guess it would depend on who was chasing you...lmao...   j/k....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Here are my stats for April 1st:
> Weight: 130lb (4lb lost...okay I guess)
> Chest: 36.25 (stayed the same, thank god for small miracles lol..)
> Arms: 11.75 (loss of .25")
> ...


 
Billie, you're too tough on yourself. You lost 9 lbs in 2 months, that's a pound a week which is pretty damn good and I'll bet you've lost more than 9 lbs of bodyfat. Losing it gradually like you are, working out to maintain and even build muscle, and NOT crash dieting makes it all very very likely that this will be a permanent loss, as opposed to the "yo yo" losses that are trumped up in the magazines and by the weight loss industry. Its only April. You're going to be the sexiest lady at the beach ( or by your pool) by the middle of the summer.

An inch and a quarter on your waist in two months. That's great!!!

OK, its time to play Ego says ( a variation of Simon says). Ego says Billie go up to your hubby( nice picture by the way). Hubby is to tell you ten reasons why he is the luckiest man in the world to have you.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I guess it would depend on who was chasing you...lmao... j/k....


If it was you I wouldn't run  unless you looked real mad !!   lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Haha!!*

First of all ego..it's great to have you back, you sure tell it like it is...lol...  and thanks for the compliment.  I hope you had a great trip, hopefully we will get down to FL sometime this year...my hubby has family around Port Charlotte and Fort Pierce, I saw the ocean for the first time in 2003, it was breathtaking.  Did you take any pics on your trip?? (this one is near fort pierce)

Gary...your dead on...if my face looks like this.. ....RUN!!!!!!!!

w/O for 4/13-Cardio, 60 min eliptical machine (I like doing HIIT, but it hurts my knees... )
Diet:  calories:  1540  Protein:  150

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Morning Billie!
WoW , 60 minutes !!  You must have unbeleivable will power. The most I've ever done is 45 minutes and I had to have a gun at my head to do that ! LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Billie!
> WoW , 60 minutes !! You must have unbeleivable will power. The most I've ever done is 45 minutes and I had to have a gun at my head to do that ! LOL


 

EITHER THAT OR SOMEONE WAS CHASING YOU....LMAO...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> EITHER THAT OR SOMEONE WAS CHASING YOU....LMAO...


Pretty and witty !!! Nice combination


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2005)

w/o for last thursday/Friday

Thursday:  shoulders/tris
military press:  15x15, 20x12, 20x10
shrugs:  20x15, 25x12, 30x10
side laterals:  8x10, 8x10, 8x10

s/h cable press:  30x15, 35x10, 35x6 SS with>>>
Straight bar cable press:  60x15, 80x12, 90x6
v bar cable press: 3 sets of 20, 60lb

weighted abs (I stole garys ab workout!!)
1 mile walk-13 min
1 mile run-8 min

friday, legs
single leg db calf raises:  10lb, 3 sets of 12
lunges:  15x12, 15x12, 20x12
BB SLDL:  45x15, 65x12, 75x10
leg ext:  40x15, 50x12, 60x12
cable leg kickbacks:  30x15, 40x12, 50x10
standing calf raises:  40x15, 60x12, 80x10

bike HIIT:  10 min, 2.08 miles

workouts will be weird this week..I have a new job, and it trains on day shift for 1-2 weeks, I will do my best, but diet will prob. be shot until I go back to 2nds..BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have a new job


Great news!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2005)

yes, I guess...it's still factory work and I'm getting paid $6.00 less an hour 
but, a persons gotta work!!!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrats on the Job !  

  You stole my ab workout !!  Which one ? LOL  when i start back up next week w/P/RR/S i will have 3 different ab workouts ! LOL



> s/h cable press: 30x15, 35x10, 35x6 SS with>>>
> Straight bar cable press: 60x15, 80x12, 90x6
> v bar cable press: 3 sets of 20, 60lb


Great upper body strength/stamina


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2005)

I did kneeling crunches, hanging leg raises   ...so that means the next few weeks I will have SEVERAL ab w/o to steal...hehehehehe...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2005)

w/o diet for 4/18
okay...I worked day shift today, so I had to do workout after work...it was a HORRIBLE time!!  I was really tired from work, and the w/o shows it...*sigh* Also gained another pound....*double sigh*

lat PD:  60x15, 70x12, 80x10
seated rows:  60x15, 70x12, 80x7
overhand cable rows:  70x15, 80x12, 100x10
db rows:  25x15, 30x10, 30x8
bike:  15 min, (forgot to write down mileage...oops!)

CALS:  1555  PROTEIN:  132
BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> w/o diet for 4/18
> okay...I worked day shift today, so I had to do workout after work...it was a HORRIBLE time!! I was really tired from work, and the w/o shows it...*sigh* Also gained another pound....*double sigh*
> 
> lat PD: 60x15, 70x12, 80x10
> ...


Hey Billie  

No worries about that pound !  when you get your schedule straightened back out you'll take care of that !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 19, 2005)

yes Gary, I certainly hope so...I will be on first shift for 1-2 weeks, to be honest with you, it's a miracle that I'm going to the gym at all...I'm not used to day shift, and by 3:30 I am SO tired...plus, it's packed in the afternoon, so I can only do exercises when the machine/bench is available...
4/19/05
chest/biceps
db bench:  20x15, 25x12, 30x8
db fly:  3 sets of 12, 20lb
incline bench:  20x10, 20x10, 20x10 
hammer curls SS w/ db curls (both on incline, no rest between sets)
12x10, 12x10, 12x8
cable curls:  40x15, 50x12, 60x6 

cals:  1571  protein:  143

well, I will do my best over the next 2 weeks...also...gary!  great journal..again...lol... I think I need to read up on the p/rr/s cycle when I change my routine..but for now I like my current workouts 

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Hang in there Babe !  Don't let the next few weeks get ya down .  You think ya might try P/RR/S ?  That would be cool. It's very versatile, keeps the bod from adapting too easily and the wo's change often enough to keep you from getting bored. There are a couple of ladies doing the P/RR/S . Cyndi is the biggest enthusiast so you might ask for her opinions ( woman to woman )


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks gary...it will be another month or so before I start anything new...I don't even have time right now to work up a new plan   I don't think this new job is gonna work out...
w/o:  off
CALS:  1551  PROTEIN:  135

Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks gary...it will be another month or so before I start anything new...I don't even have time right now to work up a new plan  I don't think this new job is gonna work out...
> w/o: off
> CALS: 1551 PROTEIN: 135
> 
> Billie


Whats not going to workout about it ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2005)

*hey everyone!*

work was a little better today, mostly because I was by myself all day...I work with a few girls my age who like to treat me like dirt, and look down their noses at me...they talk behind my back, that kind of shit...it's SO childish, and some of the guys think I am stuck up because I don't talk much, but it's so loud in there that I can barely hear myself think..   I dread going to work everyday, but maybe it will be better when I go to 2nd shift, most of that shift is older people, and the 2 or 3 that I've met seem pretty cool, I get along with them a lot better than people my own age. (My very best friend is 57 )   But anyways...
     thanks for letting me vent...

w/o shoulders/triceps
military press machine:  50x15, 60x12, 70x8
cable crossovers:  40x10(barely!) 30x12, 30x12
cable upright rows:  60x12, 70x12, 80x8
o/h cable ext:  60x15, 70x12, 80x10
rope press:  50x15, 60x10, 70x8
v bar press:  60x15, 70x12, 90x8
no cardio again...

CALS:  1618  PROT:  138 (I cheated and ate some ice cream )

talk to you all later, and thanks again for listening!!  BILLIE


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

That red dress you're wearing in your gallery pic makes you look elegant.  And not just any woman can do that.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Billie  


Hey girl , it's your journal ! Vent away !! 

ICE CREAM !!!!    LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2005)

I need to quit being so honest in my journal!! 
I didn't go to the gym today, I was SO glad it was Friday, and I just came home and proceeded to be lazy for a couple hours...that's not like me at all, but I think I deserved it 
My cals rounded out to about 1550, and protein about 135-140 

cfs3...thankyou so much...  no one has ever told me that I'm elegant! (of course, no ones ever called me a lady either..!!!!!!!!)

talk to ya'll later!!
BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 22, 2005)

Its OK to vent and I do like your honesty.  It proves we are not all "perfect".


			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> o/h cable ext: 60x15, 70x12, 80x10
> rope press: 50x15, 60x10, 70x8
> v bar press: 60x15, 70x12, 90x8


Strong triceps!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Its OK to vent and I do like your honesty. It proves we are not all "perfect".
> 
> Strong triceps!


aw shucks..


----------



## elahi21 (Apr 25, 2005)

Billy, 
Well it's taken me like a week to read your journal since I'm at work (hope my boss doesn't notice)  but I wanted to tell you that you are doing great!! I started reading because you are about the same size as me and thought I'd check out your workouts. You are making great progress. My workouts are similar to yours too so it sounds like I'm on the right track. I actually look forward to reading. (I am kindof new to the site and have become addicted! I see why your "fans" check in every day!) lol
Thanks for the great read. Keep up the great work!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Billie  

Just one of your regular "fans" checking in on ya !  LOL 
Still waiting for my PM on your suggestions for the ritual to become the first official female member of team MoFo .


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2005)

Gary...just tell me what the requirements are!!  I have officially decided to take a week off...and then I may just start my new routine next monday....so you'll have to be quick about the initiation...  dont keep me in suspense!!

elahi----you really made me blush there!! But thanks for the compliments...let me know when you start a journal vbmenu_register("postmenu_991787", true);  and I will be sure to drop in!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2005)

my w/o plans for May 2-6  Starting p/rr/s, keeping same w/o schedule (I hope I have this right!!)
POWER WEEK!
Monday: BACK
SLDL
DB Rows
Pull up machine assisted  one day I WILL do a real pull up!!
CG seated rows
ABS

Tuesday:  CHEST/BICEPS
DB Bench
Incline DB Bench
Decline DB Bench
Easy Bar curl
Cable Curl
Hammer curl

Wednesday:
off day, possibly cardio/abs

Thursday:  Shoulders/Triceps/Abs (if not done on Wed.)

DB Military press
Upright BB Rows
Cheat laterals
CG Bench press
Skull Crushers
s/h overhead db press

Friday:  LEGS
Squats
Leg Press
Single leg extentions
Leg Curls
Standing Calf raises
Seated calf raises

Cardio on all days that I have time 

I am SO excited to be starting this !!!!!!!!!!!

BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Pull up machine assisted  one day I WILL do a real pull up!!


 Thats the spirit!!!



> I am SO excited to be starting this !!!!!!!!!!!


Great. I like the routine.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Morning Miss MoFo  

Good looking wo you have planned


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2005)

5/2/05 Power week, back/abs
single arm DB rows: 35x6, 35x6, 35x6
Pull up machine (pounds of assistance) 90x5, 90x6, 80x4 (maybe try to start w/80 next time?)
cg seated row: 80x6, 80x6, 90x4 (start w/ 90 next time)
deadlifts (regular, not sldl): 75x6, 85x6, 95x6 way too light, start 105 next time

3 min. RI ( I nearly went stir crazy staring at my cell phone for 3 mins!!) 

abs: kneeling crunches, 3 sets of 15, 70, 80, 90lb
straight leg lifts, no weight, 3 sets of 10
cable side bends, 3 sets of 15, 50, 60, 70

30 minutes eliptical machine, 2.31 miles
  
Cals:  1530 Prot:  181, I have drastically increased my protein intake, and I think for RR week I may increase cals/ protein a bit to help w/ recovery 

did I do this right gary??

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

WoW  Billie !  

That was pretty dang good for the first time out   You are one strong MoFo ! 

Yeah , 3 min RI's seem like forever , but when you do legs you'll be looking forward to them .

Can't weight to see your next wo


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2005)

I didn't feel strong but thankyou so much!!...I felt like a wuss because I was sitting around so much...lol..but believe me when I say that I am SO sore right now!!!!  I think your right...3 min RI are a very good thing!!lol...

This w/o is so much fun, I can't wait to get up in the morning 

by the way, I checked my meaurements today...not very impressive, weight is the same, but I gained 1/4" in my arms, and lost a 1/4" in my calves 
I will not post measurements again until I have completed my 9 week cycle


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I didn't feel strong but thankyou so much!!...I felt like a wuss because I was sitting around so much...lol..but believe me when I say that I am SO sore right now!!!! I think your right...3 min RI are a very good thing!!lol...
> 
> This w/o is so much fun, I can't wait to get up in the morning
> 
> ...


Trust me , you are strong.  You will have (if you don't already ) people staring at you when you wo because of the amount of weight you use and the exercises you do... and becuase you're just so dang gorgeous.

Thats ok, you don't have to post measurements.  just email them along with the pics to me . Part of your initiation  

Have a great wo !


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Trust me , you are strong. You will have (if you don't already ) people staring at you when you wo because of the amount of weight you use


35 pound one arm rows...they'd kick her out of my gym if they saw her doing that  because she'd make the other women feel insecure.

Hey, Billie, keep right on trucking.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks guys!!
I had a lot of folks staring at me today lugging around the 35lb db for bench...hehehehehe...
I had the best workout that I've had in a long time...I felt like a monster moving all of this weight!!!!
Chest/Biceps
DB Bench: 35x6, 35x6, 35x4
incline DB Bench: 30x6, 30x6, 30x6
declind DB Bench: 30x6, 30x6
Standing Easybar curl: 35x6, 35x6 can go heavier next time
cable curl: 60x6, 70x4
hammer curls: 15x6, 20x5  thats a PR!!

15 min. Stair stepper, 45 floors
15 min. Eliptical, 1.04 miles

CALS:  1552  PROT:  164

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Billie ,


You're doing incredible   A PR already !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2005)

Today was a rest day, but I couldn't sit still, so I did some cardio/abs...

25 min. stationary bike
stability ball crunches, 3 sets of 30
planks/reverse planks, 3 sets

CALS:  1547  PROTEIN:  188


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Today was a rest day, but I couldn't sit still, so I did some cardio/abs...
> 
> 25 min. stationary bike
> stability ball crunches, 3 sets of 30
> planks/reverse planks, 3 sets


Couldn't sit still? Try sitting on your hands .  Well , maybe not   what is your wo tomorrow ?


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I had a lot of folks staring at me today lugging around the 35lb db for bench...hehehehehe...


I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2005)

well, after my heavy w/o on Tuesday, I went to work, and wouldnt ya know it...I had to run the galvanized steel on the press (very heavy)...needless to say, my chest muscles are still begging for mercy...lol...I think that I will switch around thursday and Friday, and do legs tomorrow, and shoulders/tris on Friday.

I am going to be completly honest here and say that it is quite the confidence booster when you have men and women both staring at you while your benching   even though most of the women were probably thinking that I am going to get huge, they only use the 5lb DB, I am the only women that I know of that uses real weight.  It's really quite amusing


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Like Ego said !  That would be so cool to see their faces   You're doing great ! Keep at it. The staring is only going to increase as your strength increases and your body molds into the shape you want


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2005)

5/5/05 Legs
squats: 65x6, 75x6, 85x6, I can go higher on these next time..its been a while since I've done them.
leg Press: 140x6, 160x6, 180x6 increase next time, too light
single leg ext: 30x6, 40x6, 40x6, start at 40 next time
lying leg curls: 50x6, 50x6, 50x6, just right!
standing calf raises: 100x6, 100x6, 100x6, perfect!
seated calf raises: 35x6, 45x6, 55x6, way too light, increase to about 65 next time

10 minutes stationary bike

great calf w/o in your journal gary!

BILLIE

CALS:  1550  PROT:  180


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Billie,

You getting tired of hearing me tell you how good you're doing ? Hope not . You seem to have taken to this wo very naturally. Good job  

Oh , and thanks !


----------



## Seanp156 (May 6, 2005)

Hey Billie, I just came browsing through here and thought I'd say good job Your numbers are looking impressive, and I do bet you make other girls feel week 

 Also, I don't really understand how you eat so little and workout like you do.

 I'll eat like 4000 cals a day and still be really hungry by bedtime, and when I get up.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2005)

I am hungry a lot, and I think that will change next week, I was so hungry when I came home tonight that I ate whatever I could get my hands on and ruined my diet, so I think I need to increase to keep hunger at bay...and by the way, thanks so much for dropping in Sean, it's nice to see a new face in here 

On a side note...my quads are killing me, so I must have done something right yesterday lol...

5/6 shoulders/tris
db military press 25x6, 25x6
upright bb rows:  45x6, 55x6, 55x6, start 55 next time
cheat laterals:  12x6, 12x6
cg bench press:  55x6, 55x6, 55x6
skull crushers:  35x6, 40x6 start 40 next time
s/h db extentions:  12x6, 12x6
15 minutes eliptical, would have done more, but I was scared my legs were gonna fall off and run away without me


----------



## gwcaton (May 7, 2005)

How's the delts/tri's feeling ? Looked like you worked them real good... as always 



> This is the most motivated I have been in my whole life, and just thinking about getting into the gym gives me goosebumps!!!


Still get goosebumps ?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ..and by the way, thanks so much for dropping in Sean, it's nice to see a new face in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Np stopping in.
 Good work on the upright rows and skull crushers, geez ! I haven't seen any female do anything close to that at my gym, but at my gym most of the girls just do cardio and abs.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2005)

whenever I straighten my arms my tris get shaky, and delts are tired, but not sore...and YES YES YES!!! I still get giddy every morning on the way to the gym   guess I'm weird huh?? lol...

Sean....most of the women in my gym dont use anything over 10lb dumbells, and then they only do curls and stuff....I actually had a woman tell me the other day that I was going to get big by lifting weights, I said well...I have been doing this off and on for 5 years...am I bulky yet? and walked away...women are so stupid sometimes when it comes to lifting....ya know??

I will post my RR and shock routines tomorrow night so you guys can critique and make sure I'm doing things right...  thanks everyone!!

BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2005)

5/09/05 Back/abs
RR week!
Lat PD 80x8, 80x8, 80x8
wg t-bar row 35x10, 35x10
st arm press down: 50x12, 50x10, great ROM here, burning!
single db rows: 25x15, 25x12 burn, burn, burn! 
lower back cables: 70x18, 80x18
handing reverse curls 3 sets of 12
seated cable crunches: 50x12, 50x12, 50x12

20 min stationary bike
CALS:  1590  PROTEIN:  167 

BILLIE


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

It's nice to see a female with such a great attitude towards lifting.  Great job!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> whenever I straighten my arms my tris get shaky, and delts are tired, but not sore...and YES YES YES!!! I still get giddy every morning on the way to the gym   guess I'm weird huh?? lol...
> 
> Sean....most of the women in my gym dont use anything over 10lb dumbells, and then they only do curls and stuff....I actually had a woman tell me the other day that I was going to get big by lifting weights, I said well...I have been doing this off and on for 5 years...am I bulky yet? and walked away...women are so stupid sometimes when it comes to lifting....ya know??
> 
> BILLIE


 Yeah, I think most women are scared away from lifting because they think they will get "big" and don't realize that's mostly dependent on cardio and diet (well, not getting big is dependent on that is what I mean).


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Lat PD 80x8, 80x8, 80x8
> wg t-bar row 35x10, 35x10
> st arm press down: 50x12, 50x10, great ROM here, burning!
> single db rows: 25x15, 25x12 burn, burn, burn!


Smiley??  I'm crying looking at this..  it hurts just to read it.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5/09/05 Back/abs
> RR week!
> Lat PD 80x8, 80x8, 80x8
> wg t-bar row 35x10, 35x10
> ...


Way to go Billie  

What are "handing reverse curls " ? 

Thats a boatload of back work


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2005)

oopsy...HANGING curls...lmao....  did I get the RR thing right gary??


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2005)

thanks gary, pylon, sean, and ego!!! 

sean...I try explaining to them that most women aren't just going to get huge in the gym unless they have a high testosterone level, or are taking something to enhance it...but they are still more comfortable with their pink dumbells

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oopsy...HANGING curls...lmao.... did I get the RR thing right gary??


looks good


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks gary, pylon, sean, and ego!!!
> 
> sean...I try explaining to them that most women aren't just going to get huge in the gym unless they have a high testosterone level, or are taking something to enhance it...but they are still more comfortable with their pink dumbells
> 
> BILLIE


 I have a small wieght set in the basement that I outgrew long ago, but could never get my wife to look at.  I bought her a set of pink DBs for mom's day.  Now she can't wait to try them.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2005)

today is off day this week, had docs appt today, so no time for the gym, will be back at it tomorrow though!!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have a small wieght set in the basement that I outgrew long ago, but could never get my wife to look at. I bought her a set of pink DBs for mom's day. Now she can't wait to try them.


 Haha  That's great. I gotta say though, there was a hot girl at the gym today that I actually saw doing some DB benching, and some curling before that (not that that's anything special). However, she did have some nice sexy delts on her


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 10, 2005)

hey billie! just wanted to say keep up the awesome work... your journal is inspiring, it actually got me to start mine, keep liftin those weights girl!   -Cris


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha  That's great. I gotta say though, there was a hot girl at the gym today that I actually saw doing some DB benching, and some curling before that (not that that's anything special). However, she did have some nice sexy delts on her


actually I would be impressed if I saw another woman doing these, because at my gym, they don't...(ps...sexy delts?? lol..)

Thanks to all of you that have been posting lately...your keeping me motivated!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2005)

5/11/05 Chest/Bis
I was really dissapointed in this w/o, I think something is wrong w/my shoulder, I can't hardly lift it above my head without a horrible crunching sound, and a pinch, once I get it stretched really good it's okay, but it comes back after an hour or so...plus it was busy in the gym, and I couldn't get the equipment I wanted ...

Bench press: 65x8, 65x8, 65x8
incline bench: 6x8 (too heavy) 55x10, 55x8
db flys: 15x12, 15x12, 15x12 GREAT ROM, these felt good, made my shoulder feel a little bit better.
Alt. db curls: 15x8, 15x8
hammer curls: 15x10, 15x10
concentration curls: 12x12, 12x12

Cardio: Eliptical machine, 20 minutes 1.50 miles

BILLIE

CALS:  1675 PROTEIN:  173


----------



## Seanp156 (May 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the shoulder. Have you had a doctor take a look at it at all? I hate it when the equipment I want is taken, I usually just wait though. Good work on the benching and flyes .


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

What kind'a strentchin' and warmups do ya do before working out


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2005)

usually my shoulder is "crunchy" even before I go into the gym..I usually try and stretch my arms over my head and my left one wont go..I have to pull it up   once it crunches though, it's okay for a while...I also do a warmup set on whatever I'm doing that day.  

BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 12, 2005)

I have a damaged rotator cuff from an injury over 3 years ago.

When I was in physical therapy, the PT said I should do some shoulder stretches and warm ups before EVERY upper body workout( because the shoulder is involved directly or indirectly in most shoulder, back and chest exercises). So I do a rotator cuff warm up with a light(5 pound DB) and some very light DB shoulder presses and laterals before every upper body workout. This also gives me an indication as to how the shoulder feels that day. On days when it feels rickety in warm ups, I'll either do some more warm ups or rotator exercises until it gets warm, or I'll lighten up a bit on the weight that day.

I'm not intimately familiar with your situation, but pulling your arms over your head before you get the shoulder warm may be actually do more damage. If I do these in my warm up, it is the LAST thing I do. Some slow arm circles and then some light ( with light DB or no DB at all) presses and laterals before may be better.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Morning Billie  


Nice wo Gorgeous  

If I was you the least I would do is a search for some shoulder exercises for warming up / rehabing your shoulder. The best you could do is have a doctor look at it. Sounds a lot like my shoulder before the rotator surgery.

http://familydoctor.org/265.xml#2
http://www.bodyresults.com/E2RotatorCuff.asp
http://www.shanepower.com/rotator1.htm


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

> I have a damaged rotator cuff from an injury over 3 years ago.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 12, 2005)

billie, you may want to take a glucosamine supplement. i've had "crunchy shoulder"  off and on for years and used to rely on vioxx/celebrex when they were still around... the glucosamine has helped A LOT and actually rebuilds cartilidge in the joints (claims to anyway!) another thought would be getting a thera-band to do exercises for all the little, overlooked muscles in the shoulder that may not be keeping up with all that weight you're lifting! regardless i hope it feels better fast!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Yes to Glucosamine


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2005)

*hey guys!*

I will look into the glucosamine..today shoulder seems to be better, did some slow arm circles when I came in from work last night, and it made them feel quite a bit better.  I think this job is hard on my shoulders..I press steel parts, and for the last week I've been running some pretty big parts...43 1/2 inch parts, now keep in mind I am only 5'0 tall...lol...it's quite a sight to see  

BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2005)

5/12/05 Legs!/abs

Leg ext: 60x10, 60x10
Hack squat: 95x12, 95x12, 95x12
single leg, leg press: 95x12 (yikes...these wore me out!!)
leg curl: 50x8, 80x7 (my legs are still tired from leg press!!lol..) 
SLDL: 95x10, 95x8
seated calves: 55x10, 55x12
standing calves: 60x15, 60x12

seated cable crunches 50lbx3x10
handing leg raisesx3

10 min eliptical machine, .65 miles...my legs were so tired that I could barely walk to my car...lmao...

CALS:  1651  PROTEIN:  171


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Great WO Billie  
I'd still look into doing the exercises in those links  whether its your job or your wo's that is causing you problems .


----------



## Seanp156 (May 12, 2005)

Holy S*** your hack squats beat mine today (were they barbell?) !!!  
 Looks like it's RR week for you?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2005)

sean..yep RR week, my hack squats are done on a machine that sits on an incline (maybe why they beat  yours??)   I actually saw another woman in the gym today doing squats!!!!!  of course thats all she did for 3 reps, and then proceeded to the treadmill..but still, it's progress!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

Morning Billie  


Couple of pics for you in my journal


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2005)

Gary...I need some ideas for shock week on my shoulders...can you give me some help??  Thanks!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2005)

nei5/13/05 shoulders/tris

single arm DB press: 15x8, 15x8
DB Shrugs: 30x10, 30x10, 30x10
Cable side laterals: 10x12, 10x10

Upright assisited dips (one set of warmups to get the feel of machine 120lb of assistance for 15 reps)
(pounds are in assistance)
90x8, 80x8, 80x8, I've never done these before, they were a lot of fun!!!
v bar pressdown: 80x10, 80x10
db kickbacks: 12x12, 12x10
what a great day, I felt wonderful in the gym today, and I am going to go do some rotator cuff exercises before work, thanks gary 

cardio: 15 m bike, 2.74 miles (didn't realize how tired my legs were from yesterday!! haha! Tried to take it easy...I'm going dancing tomorrow night!!!!

CALS:  1590  PROTEIN:  167


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 13, 2005)

happy friday!! good wo billie! have fun dancing... cardio comes in many forms  mine will be in a beach volleyball tourney. take care


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sean..yep RR week, my hack squats are done on a machine that sits on an incline (maybe why they beat yours??) I actually saw another woman in the gym today doing squats!!!!! of course thats all she did for 3 reps, and then proceeded to the treadmill..but still, it's progress!!


 Ah, ok. My gym doesn't have a hack squat machine or mirrors, which sucks... I'm going to switch when my membership runs out, but it might be a little weird making the adjustment to a REAL gym with tons of huge guys 
  That's good to here another woman starting squats in your gym, I'm sure it's your influence too .


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Nice w/o Billie!  Enjoy the dancing!


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5/13/05 shoulders/tris
> 
> single arm DB press: 15x8, 15x8
> DB Shrugs: 30x10, 30x10, 30x10
> ...


Another nice wo Billie  

And fun too!  makes it so much more enjoyable. 

Have fun dancing


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary...I need some ideas for shock week on my shoulders...can you give me some help?? Thanks!!!


I can try .

How about :
Cable or db front raises with seated or standing BB or Db press
standing or seated alt db press with standing or seated db lateral lifts
and for a drop set how about something for the rear delts like db bent over lateral raises

That should work all the heads , including the ones on everbody as they turn to watch the pretty woman do an insane wo  

Anything else ?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2005)

*shock week...do I need modifications??*

Please tell me if everything is right, or if I need to modify anything (don't be afraid of hurting my feelings!! )

back:  wide grip lat PD/  stiff arm press down SS
grip cable rows/close grip pulldown  SS
Hyperextentions/Lower Back machine SS
close grip seated rows  DS

Chest/Biceps
Cable x-overs/Incline DB bench  SS
Incline DB fly/db pullovers  SS
Pec Deck  DS
Concentration curls/cg pull up  SS
reverse  cable curls/single cable curls SS
Rope cable curls   DS

shoulders/tris
Cable front DB/o/h DB press  SS
alt. DB press/DB lats  SS
Bent lateral raises  DS
rope pressdown/oh db extention  SS
close grip bench/kickbacks  SS
o/h Cable press  DS

Legs
Leg ext/hack squat SS
Squat/single leg ext  SS
leg curl/toes pointed hyperextentions SS
Leg press  DS
single calf raises/seated calves  SS
standing calf raises  DS

wow....I got tired just writing that   I will be back on Sunday night to see all of the wonderful suggestions!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Please tell me if everything is right, or if I need to modify anything (don't be afraid of hurting my feelings!! )
> 
> back: wide grip lat PD/ stiff arm press down SS
> grip cable rows/close grip pulldown SS
> ...


Let me know if I hurt your feelings  I'll make it up to you somehow . Have fun dancing


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2005)

Gary...thanks for all of your help(especially on arms), I guess I'm a little dense lately..the blond color is finally soaking in... lol...also, we didn't go dancing...I had to work until 6:00 and we were both too tired, so we went to dinner instead...here is a pic of me tonight (not a very good one though)


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

Hey pretty lady !! Too bad about the no dancing  Theres always next time. 

You're welcome, whens your next wo? I'll be headed out to do power legs in afew. 6 am on sunday ! sheeesh! then i have to work half a day. Well, put in half a day. i don't know how much work i'll do. lol

hey your hair is curly in this pic


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2005)

I go to the gym to do Shock Back on Monday....and yes..my hair is naturally curly, but sometimes I blow dry it straight, my husband loves it curly though, so I left it that way for our dinner on Saturday   It wasn't a very good picture, but I wanted to show ya'll that even though my body weight hasn't been going down, that I have slimmed down, my pants are always loose...lol...


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Your pants are always loose?!?!?  My kinda woman 
Hi Billy


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2005)

LMAO@RISS, this week is shock week for you too isn't it?? I did back today...


SHOCK WEEK!!
5/16/05
lat pd...............................stiff arm press SS
80X10, 80X10.....................40X10, 40X10

Reverse grip BB rows..................close grip PD SS
45x10(too light), 65x8...................70x10, 70x8

close grip seated row DS
70x8, 60x8, 50x6 BURN BABY BURN!!!!!!!  

Lower back machine.........................rack deads SS
120x8, 120x8..................................65x8, 65x8

25 min eliptical, 1.73 miles (....I was aiming for 30 min, but my protein shake... )

I haven't done abs today...back was pretty sore afterwards, I may do them either tonight or tomorrow 

CALS:  1555  PROT:  186

BILLIE


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

25 min eliptical, 1.73 miles (....I was aiming for 30 min, but my protein shake...  )

   at least you're honest...


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Nice wo Billie  


Looks like you need to go heavier on your lat pulldowns


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Yeah shock week for me, delts and bi's yesterday, Legs today  
That is one top notch back workout too babe!! 
 Double thumbs from the Riss


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Nice work there Billie...hey, at least your eminitions will keep anyone from waiting behind you at the treadmill...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2005)

*sigh* the protein farts happen every day, but today it was busy at the gym...I as afraid I was gonna let one go that was loud...

LMAO...

GARY....yeah, need to go to 90 next shock week, I also need in increase my rack deads and my stiff arm pulldowns.  I felt really good after my workout though, so I must have done something right!

RISS...WOW!! double thumbs up from the Rissole, what an accomplishment!! Thanks!!, Legs are usually one of my favorite days...but I'm thinking shock week will cure me of that!

PYLON...you are so right about a line not forming behind me...if I wanted to I could probably clear the entire gym...

BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2005)

5/17/05
chest/biceps

incline DB flys..............benchpress   SS
15x10, 15x10................65x10, 65x6 

incline DB bench..................cable x-overs  SS
25x8, 25x7..........................40x8, 40x8

pec deck   DS
80x6, 60x7, 50x6 

concentration curls.....................CG assisted pull up(wt is is assistance)  SS
12x10, 12x8................................80x6, 80x 5 1/2

standing db curls.............................reverse cable curls    SS
12x10, 15x6.....................................40x8, 40x8

Rope curls   DS
70x6, 50x4

ABS:  kneeling cable crunches:  70x20, 80x20
reverse bench curls:  x15, x15

eliptical machine:  10 min  .67 miles
bike:  20 min  3.31 miles


BILLIE


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

BILLIE! BILLIE! BILLIE!  Great workout chica!


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

BILLIE !  BILLIE ! BILLIE !  Great wo Chica !  


I'm sure your chest got a good wo , how did the arms feel ?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2005)

my arms are tired, but I will not know until tomorrow if I worked them hard...I know on my last set of rope curls, I could barely pull it up...so we'll see   It feels kind of weird only doing 2 sets of an exercise instead of 3, but maybe I will get use to it.   (Oh...by the way, I SURE wish I had some cowboy dick ice cream    )


----------



## LW83 (May 18, 2005)

Why Fly's before the bench Billie


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Why Fly's before the bench Billie


Cos she's supposed to


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> (Oh...by the way, I SURE wish I had some cowboy dick ice cream    )


 I missed the ice cream part the first time I read this...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Why Fly's before the bench Billie


isolation before compound on that set


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2005)

5/18/05 (today is my 3rd wedding anniversary  )

I don't really know what happened, but my strength is through the roof today...several PB...that seems weird for shock week...

legs

leg ext................hack squat SS
60x10, 70x10 *PB*............115x10, 125x8* PB*

squat..............single leg extention
95x10, 95x8................40x10, 40x8

leg pres DS
155x10 *PB*, 135x8

leg curl.................DB SLDL SS
50x10, 50x6............ 2 25lb DB x10, 30x8

Single leg curl DS
30x5, 20x6

single calf raises (very slow)...... seated calf raises SS
20x8, 20x8................................55x10, 55x8

standing calf raises DS
100x8* PB*, 80x6, 40x6

No cardio on leg day 

BILLIE


CALS:  1634  PROTEIN:  165


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Way to go Billie  Great wo And HAppy Anniversary !!!! 

Congrats on the PB's   It's not weird to get PB's on shock week , it's fantastic !


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 18, 2005)

Happy Anniversary Billie.  


Curious...how long were you dating your hubby before you got married and how did you meet?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2005)

my hubby and I met on the internet   we got married after 9 months, we lived together after just 1, he proposed to me only 3 months after we met....I guess when you meet that special person, you just know that you don't want to be with anyone else.  some people say that they don't beleive in love at first sight, but I do


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> isolation before compound on that set


 Billy nows her chit.... 

Couple of sensational workouts there girl!! And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

thursday was my day off from the gym... I stayed home and did some canning (I know, I'm an old lady trapped in a young body ) 

CALS:  1592  PROT:  191 (and I'm proud to say that all this protein came from natural sources, no protein powder etc...  )


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

"canning"


----------



## King Silverback (May 20, 2005)

Sister Billie, awesome leg w/o there, and sorry I'm late, Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 20, 2005)

okay, laugh it up....it saves us a lot of money in the supermarket when you have all of the veggies you need in your back yard  plus I love to garden


----------



## b_reed23 (May 20, 2005)

5/20/05 shoulders/tris
cable front raises.................db military press  SS
30x8, 30x8...........................20x8, 20x8

alt arnold press....................db side lats  SS
15x10, 15x9...........................8x8, 8x6

bent laterals    DS
10x10, 8x8, 5x6 

rope press down.....................oh db ext.  SS
60x10, 70x8...............................30x10, 30x8

close grip bench........................kickbacks SS (this combo was AWSOME!!)
45X10, 55X8.................................10X8, 10X8

OH Cable press  DS
80x10, 70x8, 60x8

eliptical machine, 20 minutes 1.59 miles
stability  ball crunches, 4 sets of 20

this workout looks pathetic to me, I was so tired from work last night, moved a lot of heavy parts, so my arms and back were tired this morning...I guess it's better than nothing 

I have been having HUGE cravings for fruit, especially melon, strawberries, and grapes, should I go ahead and increase my calorie intake to make room for these?  I hear from some people that fruit is too high in sugars, and others say that they will not hurt a bit, but I dont' know what to beleive!!  I do think that I need to increase my cals to at least 1600 a day or more though, because I have been starving!!

next week is my fave....POWER WEEK!!

BILLIE


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

I've been adding fruit into my ood as well with no ill effects, as long as it's early in the day and my cals stay where they should be.  Apples and berries mostly.  High in fiber and vitamins, so while there is more sugar, it's the right kind.  Keeps me away from the bad stuff too.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

Billie , 

What looks pathetic about your wo?   

Have a great weekend


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've been adding fruit into my ood as well with no ill effects, as long as it's early in the day and my cals stay where they should be. Apples and berries mostly. High in fiber and vitamins, so while there is more sugar, it's the right kind. Keeps me away from the bad stuff too.


Bingo. I agree. Its fine to have them early in the day, go ahead and have some with breakfast. Myself, I put berries on my waffles. Its also OK to have simple sugars, like fruit, in your post workout meal. You need to get some simple carbs in your system right after the workout, along with some whey protein.


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

I throw a banana in my morning shake.  I've also been known to down an 8oz bottle of grape or orange juice after leg day.  Makes a huge difference.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2005)

I know it's not a pathetic workout gary, I just know that if I hadn't worked so hard the night before that I could have lifted more weight, but it was a good workout, so I'm not going to worry about it 

I have been eating fruit after my workout, I just didn't know if it would hurt me to add a little more...I will just make sure I have all of my fruit intake done before I leave for work in the afternoon  thanks guys, (and great job in your journal Pylon!)

Do any of you think it will hurt anything to up my calories a bit?  I already seem to be at a "sticking point" in my weight, I am still 130 lb, BUT all of my clothes are fitting loose, so something is going on ...

Billie


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

I shoot for that too, but I have class on Thusday nite, and my dinner choices are usually Subway (which works only in a pinch) or stopping at the fantastic produce stand near school.  I pick up apples, asian pears, and either some berries or cashews.  I eat some at 5, the rest at break (around 7:30.)  No ill effects so far.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2005)

thank goodness, I've been eating strawberries a lot lately   I don't go to bed until 1:30 am or so, so surely it wont hurt me to have some on my 7:30 break...ya think??


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Nah, just don't overdo it...or roll them in sugar...or whipped cream...or chocolate...or a burrito


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Do any of you think it will hurt anything to up my calories a bit?


 No. Try to increase by 50 a day and see how you feel and look. If you're still hungry, then add another 50 for 100 total. The first 50 should not be so drastic that you start to put on "fat". What may be happening is your metabolism is increasing. Three things have happened recently. 1) You are lifting heavy stuff repeatedly at your job 2) You are lifting heavier with more intensity in the gym and 


> I already seem to be at a "sticking point" in my weight, I am still 130 lb, BUT all of my clothes are fitting loose, so something is going on ...


 3) You are putting on MUSCLE. Your body composition is changing. Thats why your clothes are loose even though your weight on the scale is the same.   The more muscle you gain, the better your fat burning capacities will get. 

Something else too could be working in your favor the next couple of months. With the heat of summer coming, you may find the heat and resulting sweat( especially if you keep up the cardio) may cause you to lose some water weight as the summer goes along, so you may get to that 125 you want real soon without really "trying".


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2005)

thanks for all the advice Ego, I really appreciate it 

pylon.....no strawberry burritos?? damn...

LMAO...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

Not much time to post today...but here's how it went in the gym this morning

5/23/05 Power week!!!
Back

assisted pull ups (wt is in assistance)
80x5, 80x5, 80x5

DB Rows
35x6, 35x6, 40x5  PR

Seated close grip lat pulldowns
100x6, 100x5, 100x5  PR ( I did these really slow, getting a good ROM, I was afraid of hurting myself with this much weight, so I tried to be careful  )

Rack Deads
95x6, 95x6, 95x6

Abs: hanging knee raises: x15, x15, x10
seated cable crunches: 50x15, 50x15, 50x15

Cardio: stationary bike 10 minutes, 1.73 miles
I had to run home real quick to meet the Realtor on our house. After this I went for a walk...1 hour, 3 miles 

CALS:  1538  PROTEIN:  177


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

NIce wo Billie  


Congrats on the PR's   Nothing wrong w/going slow   Even when working out .


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Awesome Job there Sister Billie, Congrats on the PR's too, Keep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Nice work Billie!

 By the way, I didn't say no strawberry burritos, I said don't DIP your strawberries in burritos.  That's a whole different thing!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work Billie!
> 
> By the way, I didn't say no strawberry burritos, I said don't DIP your strawberries in burritos. That's a whole different thing!


ew.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all of your encouraging words, you have no idea how much it helps!  I was so proud of those db rows, and the close grip pulldowns, I was smiling like an idiot all the way home


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

5/24/05 Chest/biceps

DB Bench: 35x6, 35x6, 35x6

Incline DB Bench: 30x6, 30x6, 30x6

Decline DB Bench: 30x6, 30x6 (gonna try 35 next time)

Preacher curls: 40x6, 40x6

Incline Hammer curls: 20x4, 20x3  these were tough, couldn't get any more out though, my arms were on fire 

reverse cable curls: 50x6, 60x6

Cardio: 30 minutes stationary bike, 5.35 miles (I just can't compete with you Gary!!)

CALS:  1599  PROT:  162


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5/24/05 Chest/biceps
> 
> DB Bench: 35x6, 35x6, 35x6
> 
> ...


Nice wo Billie  

So is everybody still staring at you or are they getting use to your killer workouts ? 

what do I win ?  I had to wait almost 10 min for you to catch up to me


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Well done!  When the arms are on fire and won't move, you know you're doing them right!


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Incredible w/o there Sister Billie, way to go!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5/24/05  Chest/biceps
> 
> DB Bench: 35x6, 35x6, 35x6
> 
> ...


Billie you need to up all your w8's, if you can bench 30x6 3 times go heavier on your first set then drop the w8's back each set to stay in the rep range.
Looks like you need to do that right accross the board


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Billie you need to up all your w8's, if you can bench 30x6 3 times go heavier on your first set then drop the w8's back each set to stay in the rep range.
> Looks like you need to do that right accross the board


I don't necessarily agree. If it were me, I would see if I could do safely 8 or 9 reps with a weight before I would increase it. Increasing the weights by 5 pound increments may be too much for her if she can only do 6 reps now. Early in her Journal, this was an issue and she herself lamented that she wished the gym had dumbbells in 2 1/2 lb increments rather than 5. 

Another way to go is pyramid the weight up only on the last set. 

This could depend on how one's particular body works. For me, I get stronger as I go, so I pyramid up rather than starting high and working down. I think it is because my muscles and joints get warmer and acclimated to the heavier weights as I go along when I pyramid up rather than starting high or going with max lift for consecutive sets. Warmer joints also mean better form even at heavier weights. Not saying you are wrong, but that is my experience and two cents.


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I don't necessarily agree. If it were me, I would see if I could do safely 8 or 9 reps with a weight before I would increase it. Increasing the weights by 5 pound increments may be too much for her if she can only do 6 reps now. Early in her Journal, this was an issue and she herself lamented that she wished the gym had dumbbells in 2 1/2 lb increments rather than 5.
> 
> Another way to go is pyramid the weight up only on the last set.
> 
> This could depend on how one's particular body works. For me, I get stronger as I go, so I pyramid up rather than starting high and working down. I think it is because my muscles and joints get warmer and acclimated to the heavier weights as I go along when I pyramid up rather than starting high or going with max lift for consecutive sets. Warmer joints also mean better form even at heavier weights. Not saying you are wrong, but that is my experience and two cents.


Yeah i agree, women need to go up in smaller increments and i didn't know about the earlier issue. I would've suggested the extra reps but it looks to me that she is on Power week so her required rep range is anywhere from 1-6 reps so she needs to go heavier.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

I understand what the both of you are trying to say, and I have to agree with both of you to an extent....I can TRY to go heavier on some of the things, but it may be too much (especially since I don't have a w/o partner or spotter)  I do plan on trying 35lb on the decline db next time, it was light with 30's, but I was grunting pretty hard trying to push up 30's on an incline


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> what do I win ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to blame that on the fact that my legs are much shorter than yours


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I understand what the both of you are trying to say, and I have to agree with both of you to an extent....I can TRY to go heavier on some of the things, but it may be too much (especially since I don't have a w/o partner or spotter)  I do plan on trying 35lb on the decline db next time, it was light with 30's, but I was grunting pretty hard trying to push up 30's on an incline


I know it can be hard with extra w8 for the ladies Billie but you can get away with doing only 2 reps if thats the case. You can put in one or two extra sets to compensate for the lower reps if you like   Just try it and see how it feels


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I do plan on trying 35lb on the decline db next time, it was light with 30's, but I was grunting pretty hard trying to push up 30's on an incline


The problem with the incline is normal. There is less leverage on the reps and you use more effort getting the weights in position the first time on inclines than on flat bench or declines. I have to drop my dumbbells 5-10 pounds on the incline compared to the flat bench. 35 decline, 30 incline sounds right.


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

She should be doin 40 for flat and 35 for incline then


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 25, 2005)

Great WO Billie!! Good luck taking on the challenge from the boys!  

Keep the spotter in mind though... we don't want to read about you getting pinned to the incline bench! 

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> She should be doin 40 for flat and 35 for incline then


     I will try next time Riss, I promise...but I don't know about all of these extra sets... 

Today was off day for me, I had a Dr. appointment...I also made it my cheat day for food...   but I PROMISE I will be totally clean on my usual cheat day on Saturday  

Thanks for all of the encouragement guys !!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2005)

*Power Legs, 5/26/05*

I had a great workout today, felt very strong, and I had PR's across the board!! No cardio today, but I did mow my yard with a push mower after I went to the gym...I can't feel my legs now 

Squats: 105x6, 105x6, 105x6 PR
Leg Press: 225x6, 245x6, 245x6 (barely!!) PR
Single leg extentions: 40x6, 50x4, 50x4 PR
Leg curls: 50x6, 60x4 PR 
(2 Min RI on calves)
seated calf raises: 65x6, 75x6, 85x5 PR
Standing calf raises: 100x6, 120x4 PR

Abs: stability ball crunches: 4 sets of 20

I am SO happy with this workout, P/RR/S has been the best routine I've ever done, and I think next power week, I can increase my weight on squats, leg press, and both calf workouts 

CALS:  1600  PROTEIN:  175

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Excellent Billie  

I'd say you are right about making the increases next wo


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I had a great workout today, felt very strong, and I had PR's across the board!! No cardio today, but I did mow my yard with a push mower after I went to the gym...I can't feel my legs now
> 
> Squats:  105x6, 105x6, 105x6  PR
> Leg Press:  225x6, 245x6, 245x6 (barely!!)  PR
> ...



   
girl you are out of control!! good for you! i hope the weather is nice in TN, it would be a perfect day down here to mow the lawn (maybe i'll pass that info on to the landlord!) it's around 77 now and SUNNY! Are you near Gatlinburg?


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2005)

Well done!  Looks like a great w/o!


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Awesome job Sister Bille!!! Congrats on SEVERAL PR's too, way to go!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2005)

Cris...I am near Jackson, TN, which is halfway between Nashville and Memphis, and YES, it was gorgeous outside today, 80 and sunny, suppose to be that way for the next several days 

Thanks Gary, Pylon, and Archy...I was really proud of this workout, I LOVE leg day!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 27, 2005)

5/27/05 Power Shoulders/Triceps

DB military press:  25x6, 25x6, 25x6
upright rows:  60x4, 60x4, 60x3  *PR*
cheat laterals:  12x6, 12x6, 12x6, could have gone higher, but my shoulder starting crunching again after the rows, thought I'd better be careful

close grip bench press:  60x6, 65x6, 65x5 *PR*
O/h rope extentions:  70x6, 80x6  *PR*
single o/h db ext:  12x6, 12x6

Cardio: 15 min eliptical, 1.06 miles


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2005)

Wow, I haven't stopped in here in a while. Very nice leg and shoulder workout. The squats, leg press, upright rows and db press are looking awesome .


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

good w/o Billie!! great job on the rows, and what's up with the shoulder?? same pain/location that you mentioned before? hope it's not serious... have a great weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Another Great w/o Sister Billie!!! Great job on the PR's too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

Way to go Billie  

You have just taken this program and ran with it !  TOUCHDOWN !! Congrats on the PR's  

Have a great weekend !


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2005)

5/31/05 Rep Range week!
Back/abs

Lat pulldown: 90x8, 90x7, 90x6
wide grip T-bar rows: 40x10, 40x9
st arm press down: 50x12, 50x10 did negatives on these, great burn!!
DB Row: 30x12, 30x12
lower back machine: 140x18, 140x18, these felt so good!

Cardio: stationary bike, 45 minutes, 8.65 miles

abs (30 sec RI)
Kneeling cable crunches...........hanging knee raises SS
80x20, 90x20, 90x20.................x10, x10, x10 negatives on both...BURN BURN BURN!!

Power crunch machine, x15, 10lbx15, 10lbx15

 BILLIE

CALS:  1626  PROTEIN:  177


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

ANOTHER great w/o there!!! Your really taking to this routine aren't ya!!! How did the weekend go for ya?


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

Good work, Billie!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

my abs are burnin just reading that ... good back workout too!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Female P/RR/S Champion  Your sensational Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks guys....w/o felt INCREDIBLE today, especially the abs, I upped my cardio a bit also, trying desperately to lose these last 5 pounds without decreasing my calories too much.  I have now GAINED 2 pounds, so I am at 132, BUT my clothes are all loose, so I am going to consider this a victory 

RISS....wow, that's quite a compliment coming from the TRUE p/rr/s champion


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2005)

6/1/05 Chest/Biceps
Okay.....today was a VERY good day in the gym, I would have NEVER thought that I would have PR on Rep Range week...but it happened

Bench press: 70x8, 75x6, 75x6 *PR*
Incline Bench press: 55x8, 60x8, 60x5 *PR*
DB Flys: 20x12, 20x12, 20x10 *PR *These felt SO good, got great ROM

Alt. Incline DB curls: 15x8, 15x8
Rope hammer curls: 70x10, 70x8
Concentration curls: 12x12, 12x12

Cardio: stationary bike, 15 min. 2.75 miles
Eliptical machine: 30 min., 2.32 miles, 248.9cals burned

BILLIE 

CALS:  1574  PROT:  171


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Woot.... go Billie  Smashin the PB's outta here!!
I'm likin seeing you push these w8's up, to see less reps in your second and third sets tells me your pushin it hard  
Making great adjustments and givin it your all, you da bomb


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

AWESOME job!!! Congrats on the PR's also, way to go Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

i finally understand where the term "BILLIE BAD ASS" came from!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks so much Rissy and Archy, and Cris......you are hilarious, only because I couldn't hurt a fly, and your calling me a badass...lmao...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2005)

6/2/05 Legs

leg ext. : 70x10, 80x8 *PR*
hack squat: 100x12, 105x10, 105x10 *PR*
single leg leg press: 95x12, 95x12
leg curl: 50x8, 60x5  *PR*
SLDL: 95x10, 95x9,95x7 I couldn't resist doing an extra set of these, they felt great  I found a box to stand on so that I would get better ROM and boy, did I ever feel it  by the end of the set I thought I was going to  

leg press calf press: 185x12, 185x12 *PR*
seated calf raises: 45x15, 45x15 negatives, really slow down and up 

ABS: wtd crunches: 24lbx15, 24x15, 24x15
reverse crunches: x15, x15, x10
oblique crunches: x10, x10, x10

I did all of these SS style, with no rest in between, 30 sec. RI between sets

after all this I had nothing left to give for any cardio. 

today in the gym we had a new member...he was using machines and stuff, but he was blind.......if that doesn't motivate you, nothing will   

CALS:  1606  PROTEIN:  169

BILLIE


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

great job billie... i know what you mean about the SLDL's!!  something about the idea of working the glutes... sore glutes/hams are a womans best friend! good job w/ the 30 sec RIs too!

that is awesome about the blind man, did he have someone helping him? 

last night i helped a 91 yr old man put his groceries in his car and he gave me a big stuffed easter bunny out of his back seat to thank me... in no way is that related to the blind man... or the gym... just thought i'd share b/c it was really sweet!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2005)

actually there was no one helping him, he just felt his way around the machines...it was so cool, and I was going to ask him if he needed help, but I was afraid he would be offended...

and yes...that is so sweet, when things like that happen it really makes you feel good


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Incredible w/o there Sister Billie!!! Congrats on several PR's also!!!
I know what ya mean about inspiring!!! The BBing show I am doing next year had a man who was 73 in it. I had to say how inspirational to me that was, and he shook my hand and said "GOD Bless you, it's people like you who help Inspire me" Talk about getting chills and inspiration!!!
Take care Sister, have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2005)

6/3/05
shoulders/triceps

single DB military preses: 15x8, 20x6, 20x6 *PR*
Shrugs: 35x10, 35x9, 35x9 *PR*
db side lats: 10x10, 10x10, 10x10 barely!

bench dips: 20lbx8, 25x8 omg..these were so fun, and I could see the pump in the mirror....love em!!
v bar press down: 90x10, 90x10
kickbacks: 12x12, 15x10

cardio: 20 min eliptical mach intervals, 1.47 miles, 136 cals burned

BILLIE

CALS:  1599  PROT:  173


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2005)

*a few progress pics....*

okay, when I first started this journal I was too ashamed to post any pictures of myself, after taking my monthly progess pics I ran across pics from February 1st, and WHOA...I think I can finally share my embarassing pictures with you all, along with my NEW ones.  Even though they are kinda blurry, hopefully you will see a difference.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Sister Billie, Great w/o!!! Congrats on the PR's, and Excellent progress there!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 4, 2005)

There is definitely a difference. Wow! Tummy is much firmer and slimmer. Your posture is better. Legs, front and back, are slimmer and tighter. Your back muscles are showing rips. You have also done a good job in offsetting that wide hip/slim upper body thing. Hips look smaller, upper body wider. Keep working on it.

You've also got guns ( arms) that most guys, including me, would kill for, but I wonder if you really want that... Is that genetics plus all the heavy lifting at work?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

First stop upon my return is to Billie's *PR *journal !!

Great wo's gorgeous   ooooooooooo and pics too !  I got back just in time  
Midsection looking yummy , Congrats on all your progress


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2005)

I've noticed that my legs are slimmer too, and my hips also, I started using heavier weight with this new program, and they slimmed right down.  my big arms are mine thanks to genetics, they are also very strong, so they get hit hard in the gym, and at work....I'm hoping once I get a little bit more fat off of me that they will start to lean out...you will notice that with p/rr/s I only work them out for 2 sets...I was hoping this would help, I guess we will see after the 9 weeks is up (4 weeks to go before I measure everything!!)

Thanks Archy and Ego!!

and thanks Gary, no ones ever told me I have a yummy belly, lmao....


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> and thanks Gary, no ones ever told me I have a yummy belly, lmao....


Polictically correct would be you have a  "yummy tummy "


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Great pics, Billie!  You've made some fantastic progress!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

Hows the weekend Sister Billie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2005)

thankyou so much pylon!!  I was kinda nervous about posting the pics

the hubby and I got very burned today  we have been building a playhouse for our neice and our soon to be neice/nephew, we've been working on it 3 weekends straight so far, and it looks like we are about half way there.  Today's humidity and sun were bad though, I think we may play hookey next weekend  how about yours archy? do anything fun??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

Billie, pics look great! I hope you bought a new 2 piece bathing suit to show off that belly!  the arms and shoulders will get really toned like you want them in no time with the way you're working... hoping mine do the same!  Lookin' hot girl, keep it up!   

That's cute that you are building a playhouse... do u and the hubby plan on  having any little ones of your own anytime soon?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2005)

hey cris, nah, thanks to a ton of female problems (that are still not fixed) we made the big decision back in february to have my tubes tied, it's all good though, my hubby and I are happy the way things are....I can't wait for my sister in law to have her baby though, I'm so excited!  (hopfully october) and thanks cris, your opinion on my pics means a lot to me


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 6, 2005)

new babies are so fun!!! other peoples of course  i've got tons of cousins but they're all up in OH w/ the rest of the fam... i don't get to see them much but when i do its out of control... i'm talking 40 cousins, all younger than me! 

you're welcome on the pics!!!

no workout today? hope your week is off to a great start


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

okay...I had to work crazy hours today, but I did work out 

6/6/05 shock week!
Back
wide grip assist. pullups............db pullovers  SS
90X8, 90X7............................25X10, 25X10

Rev. grip BB row.......................cl grip pulldown SS
65x10, 65x8 (felt GREAT!)............90X8, 90X6

close grip seated row  DS
70x8, 50x8, 40x6

rack deads......................hyperext.  SS
65x8, 65x8.......................10x8, 10x8
abs:

*SS *decline bench situps, x10, x10, x10 never done these, they were hard, but fun!  
rev. crunch:  x10, x10, x10

power crunch machine, target: obliques, 2 sets of 15 each side

cardio:  stationary bike, 20 minutes, 4.21 miles 
cals:  1592  prot:  157

cris....pylon is right, the turkey is really good with eggs, or a little salsa


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice wo Billie  


I miss back wo's


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

6/7/05
chest/biceps
I felt like I was weak today....don't know what the hell was up, but it sure pissed me off

incine DB Bench...........cable x-overs SS
30x8, 30x6...................40x10, 40x8

incline fly.......................benchpress SS
15x10, 15x8....................70x3 grrr...too heavy, 65x5, 65x5

pec dec, DS
80x6, 60x6, 40x8

concentration curls..........close trip assisted pullups SS
12x10, 12x10.................80lbx8, 80x6

db curls........................reverse cable curls SS
15x8, 15x6......................40x8, 40x8

curl machine DS
50x6, 30x8

cardio: eliptical machine, 20 minutes, 1.49 miles

I feel really shitty about this workout  I was pretty wore out when I was done, but I know it wasn't as good as others, this may be due to a lot of overtime at work, but who knows...

CRIS....hey, I tried my CC with fresh strawberries today, it was yummy!!

GARY.... awww...poor thing...you'll be back to normal soon!!!

cals:  1578  prot:  172


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Sister Bille, great w/o's!!! I hear ya about the Overtime killin you, I work from 6am-6pm and it's just fryin me!!! Be proud of those w/o's!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

Billie... those days happen to even the best... just gotta recharge for the next wo!!

glad you liked the strawberries in the cc, yummy!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

A bad w/o is nothing to be ashamed of.  Just think of all the people sitting on their butts at home with no w/o at all!  All things in cycles, the next will be that much better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

I spoke too soon, my w/o was better than I thought, I can barely lift my hands over my head...LMAO....


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I spoke too soon, my w/o was better than I thought, I can barely lift my hands over my head...LMAO....


I'll help you


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

careful billie... gw never leaves home without his hammer...   

ok B... are you gonna make the avi switch?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey, great w/o's Billie!!! So your doing P/RR/S? I didn't know that. I agree with Gary, you should use your new pics in the gallery as your Avi, it looks great!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

GARY... I said my arms, not my legs.... lmao....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

yep Rocco, doing the p/rr/s thing, and I love it more than anything I've done in the gym...I've never had so many PR's before


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> GARY... I said my arms, not my legs.... lmao....


BILIIE !!!!!!!!!!! 
 
Arms . legs , It's all good !

 I luv that new avi


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> BILIIE !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Arms . legs , It's all good !


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

peer pressure is a real bitch sometimes. haha, billie that avi is hot!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> peer pressure is a real bitch sometimes. haha, billie that avi is hot!!


Cris how did you make the changes in yours ?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

microsoft photo editor... just messing with the colors, using negatives


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2005)

I just noticed that new avi


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2005)

wow, thanks for stopping in NT!!!

and Cris...yours is pretty hot too!!!! we're just a couple hot chickys


oh...I almost forgot, no training on Wednesday, Cals:  1583 prot:  152


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> we're just a couple hot chickys


Yes sirreeeee!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

I have noticed it seems a little warmer in the journals the last few days....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, thanks for stopping in NT!!!



no, THANK YOU.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> and Cris...yours is pretty hot too!!!! we're just a couple hot chickys


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have noticed it seems a little warmer in the journals the last few days....


Who's complaining? I'll bust 'em up!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

i got your back Arch...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

lol...you guys are great 

6/9/05 legs
leg ext..................hack squat  SS
70x10, 70x10..........125x10, 135x8 *PR*

squat.....................single leg ext.  SS
100x10, 100x8 *PR*.......40x10, 50x8 *PR*

leg press DS
185x8, 155x8, 135x6

leg curls..............DB SLDL  SS
50x10, 50x9..........30x10, 35x8  *PR*

single leg curl DS
30x6, 20x6

seated single calf raises.........standing calf mach. SS
25x10, 25x8..........................80x10, 80x8

seated calf raises DS
55x8, 45x6

abs:  4 sets of 25, stability ball crunches.

no time for cardio today


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow , Look at all the PR's  

keep 'em coming Billie   Have a great weekend !


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Great work Billie!

 No time for cardio, gee what a shame...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> i got your back Arch...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Sister Billie!!! Look at all those PR's too, GREAT job, way to go!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lol...you guys are great
> 
> 6/9/05 legs
> leg ext..................hack squat  SS
> ...


Wow, very impressive w/o Billie!! How do you like Shock week?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

well, each of the 3 weeks have their good and bad sides...but I REALLY like shock week though because it's quick AND effective!!

6/10/05 shoulders/ tris

front cable raises....military DB press SS
30x8, 30x8.............20x8, 20x8

single arnold press......DB lats SS
15x9, 15x8................8x8, 8x8

Bent lats DS
10x8, 8x6

tried to keep shoulder work light, with these long hours at work, they were already exhausted, so I didn't want to hear any "crunching" through my workout 

rope pressdown.........o/h db ext. SS
70x10, 70x8................30x8, 30x8

close grip bench...........kickbacks SS
55x10, 55x8.................12x10, 12x10

o/h cable press DS
80x8, 70x7, 60x7

20 min stationary bike, 3.98 miles 

 not too bad I guess

have a GREAT weekend everybody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice work, Billie.  Rest up over the weekend.  You've earned it!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice wo Yummy Tummy !! 

Have a great weekend


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't even know what "rest" means, I have to work....may go to a truck and tractor pull tomorrow night if it doesn't rain...I am PAST exhausted..


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2005)

Tractor pulling is great cardio!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Sister Billie, Shock week was my favorite also, I think because it reminded me of my days with HIT!!! Thats prolly why I'm more than likely going back to HIT, you have a GREAT weekend, and talk to ya later!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Tractor pulling is great cardio!


 


the truck/tractor pull was awsome, they even had 2 monster trucks there for demonstration, we got rained out at 9:30, but I still had a blast!!   plus I had this cute little 4 year old named Payton sitting next to me flirting  he was adorable.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2005)

archy or pylon....can you point me in a direction to learn more about HIT?????


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Hows Miss MoFo doing ? Get any rest this weekend ? LOL at Pylon's cardio joke . Althought I think that would be more of a mass builder .

Oh here's a link to H.I.T.
http://www.drdarden.com/


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> archy or pylon....can you point me in a direction to learn more about HIT?????


 http://www.bullz-eye.com/furci/2001/0318qa01.htm
http://forums.johnstonefitness.com/...ead.php?t=11048


 Here's a couple more.  (I'll admit I lifted them from a post Archie left for Sean, but the info is good.)  Read them, come on back with questions.


 Why is it everyone is changing to HIT just as I start P/RR/S?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

> Why is it everyone is changing to HIT just as I start P/RR/S?


LOL  Not me . I don't think I could handle the intensity.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> the truck/tractor pull was awsome, they even had 2 monster trucks there for demonstration, we got rained out at 9:30, but I still had a blast!!   plus I had this cute little 4 year old named Payton sitting next to me flirting  he was adorable.


so we both had a big date over the weekend huh?  payton probably caught a glimpse of the billie belly!   

great workouts as usual! glad the pull was fun, was there a demolition derby? those were always my fav. at the county fair.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> so we both had a big date over the weekend huh?  payton probably caught a glimpse of the billie belly!
> 
> great workouts as usual! glad the pull was fun, was there a demolition derby? those were always my fav. at the county fair.


 Hmm...imagine that...a southern girl going to county fairs and demolition derbies...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmm...imagine that...a southern girl going to county fairs and demolition derbies...


i knew that was coming  this was actually in OH... don't act like you've never been! (cowboy hat in canada?!?!)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> i knew that was coming  this was actually in OH... don't act like you've never been! (cowboy hat in canada?!?!)


 Nope, never been.  Sorry.

 The cowboy hat isn't something I would normally wear (or own, even.)  It just seems like that is the way we are seen in other countries, so why not live up to it.  (I went to the game in Toronto tonight, and was standing around when an usher was having some problems with lippy kids.  He looked at me after like "What are you gonna do?"  I said "Punks.  Probably Americans,"  as a joke.  He looked back with a scowl and said "Yup.  Probably.  Act like it anyway."  I had nothing to say at that point, so I just stood there and ate my back bacon sandwhich...whatever that is...)


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> He looked back with a scowl and said "Yup.  Probably.  Act like it anyway."  I had nothing to say at that point, so I just stood there and ate my back bacon sandwhich...whatever that is...)


  thats hilarious!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

*hey!!*

whats wrong with county fairs and demoliton derbys??  I may not be southern born, but I will admit to ALWAYS being a redneck 

no demolitions at this one cris, that will probably be towards the end of the summer.

my hubby has gotten some good news this week, he got invited to some training sessions at Nissan, and if all goes well, after 5 weekends he will have an awsome paying job.  His training doesn't start until july 9th, but if he gets the job we will have to pack up and move to the east tennessee area...I hate leaving all our friends and family again, and finding a new gym, an apartment or house, and learning the area...  but the pay he is being offered is way too much to turn down, and I am very proud of him  

BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

6/13/05 power back!

DB rows:  40x6, 40x5, 40x5
assisted pull ups:  80x6, 70x3, 70x3 *PR*
CG seated row:  90x6, 90x6, 90x5
lower back cables:  90x6, 90x6, 90x6

abs:  decline bench sit ups:  x10,x10,x10
leg raises:  x10,x10,x10
power crunch machine 10lbx15,x15,x12

cardio:  stationary bike, 20 minutes, 3.70 miles

CALS:  1586  PROT:  178

Thanks for all the HIT links!  I will check them out later


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> whats wrong with county fairs and demoliton derbys??  I may not be southern born, but I will admit to ALWAYS being a redneck
> 
> no demolitions at this one cris, that will probably be towards the end of the summer.
> 
> ...



   awesome news billie! good luck to your husband and the new job po$$ibility. 
great workout too, congrats on the pull up PB!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2005)

not sure if anyone mentioned this before, great avi.  

You seem to have had a great month with PR coming daily, excellent work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey cris, aren't you going to be somewhere near me in east TN this fall?? can't remember....


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

i would be if i was keeping this job... but i'm leaving at the end of july. i was in johnson city, knoxville, gatlinburg, kingsport, etc. last year. so are you thinking that you're going to be moving for sure?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2005)

let's not forget billie's hot avi. _giggle_


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Great w/o Sister Billie!!! Interested in HIT eh? Coolness!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> let's not forget billie's hot avi. _giggle_


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

6/14/05 chest/bis
I have noticed the last couple weeks that I am having trouble with my flat bench exercises, my chest is wore out from pushing steel maybe?? I dont know, but it's aggravating!!

db bench:35x6, 35x4, 35x3
incline db bench:  30x6, 30x6, 30x5
decline db bench:  30x6, 35x6  *PR *I knew I could do this!

easybar curls:  35x6, 40x5 *PR*
cable curls:  70x6, 70x6
hammer curls: 20x6, 20x5

cardio:  treadmill, 3.0 speed, cross country program (various intervals between 2-11) 20 minutes, 1 mile.

cals:  1553  prot:  160


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

what do you mean your having trouble with flat bench? Weights or reps going down? Are you really interested in HIT? Is it time for us all to switch again and go HIT?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

well, I just can't do the weight that I am used to doing...my flat bench DB and BB have been weak lately.....I am still going to finish out this cycle of p/rr/s though


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 6/14/05 chest/bis
> I have noticed the last couple weeks that I am having trouble with my flat bench exercises, my chest is wore out from pushing steel maybe?? I dont know, but it's aggravating!!
> 
> db bench:35x6, 35x4, 35x3
> ...


Still doing PR's I see  

I think your flat bench may be stalling cos your chest needs new stimuli . I can be there in just a few hours  

But seriuosly ( I hate being seriuos ) switch it up do. Do flt bench 2nd or last for awhile . alternate every time you do chest for awhile . Couldn't hurt. and if it doesn't work there's always the first option


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Lookin w/o there Sister Billie!!! Maybe you can try HIT after your current cycle!!! I'll be here for ya and try to answer any ??? you may have!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Is it time for us all to switch again and go HIT?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 15, 2005)

good workout B!   i agree w/ GW (  ) about switching up the chest workout. maybe even use a stability ball instead of the bench (using slightly lighter wts) for a different approach. sounds like you could be over working those muscles with work and the killer workouts. curious and too lazy to look... how long have you been doing this cycle? since you started the journal? gonna do HIT next? okay enough Q's!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2005)

hey cris.....p/rr/s requires a nine week cycle, and then 1 week off   I am probably going to try HIT next just because I need to spend a bit less time in the gym, which I HATE!!   I would be there for 2 or 3 hours if I had the time, I just have so much fun 

gary.....your willing to stimulate my chest?? wow, what a friend LMAO....


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2005)

> Cris2Blis   i agree w/ GW (  )


Hey !!! Whats with the   ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> gary.....your willing to stimulate my chest?? wow, what a friend LMAO....


Anything for you Billie


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey !!! Whats with the   ?


   just kiddin mr mcfeely!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> gary.....your willing to stimulate my chest?? wow, what a friend LMAO....



It never ceases to amaze me what lengths IM members will go to to help another


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> just kiddin mr mcfeely!


you so funny


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It never ceases to amaze me what lengths IM members will go to to help another


hey NT    hows the canadian president of the Good Samaritan club ? lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2005)

6/16/05 legs
INTENSE w/o today!!

Squats:  105x6, 105x6, 110x4  *PR*
leg press:  245x6, 245x6, 255x5  *PR*
single leg ext.:  50x6, 60x6, 60x6 *PR*
leg curl: 60x5, 60x4  um....  feel the burn!!
seated calf raises:  85x6, 90x5, 90x5 *PR*
standing calf raises:  120x6, 140x6* PR*

and just to make sure my legs would be pissed at me for DAYS, I did 5 min. of fast jump roping afterwards...did you know that you burn 11 cals a minute jump roping??? 

what an AWSOME leg day, I've never had so many PR in my life!!!!!   now I'm just wondering how I'm going to walk at work............

ABS:  kneeling cable crunches:  90x15, 90x15, 90x15
        side cable crunches:  65x15, 65x15, 65x12
        reverse crunches:  x10, x10, x10

great ROM and crunch on all abs, I felt really good today 

cris, GW, NT.....ya'll are cracking me up!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hey NT    hows the canadian president of the Good Samaritan club ? lol



President ... Sweet!  
Things are great.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  As my first official duty, I will appoint myself as the Canadian representative for Chest stimulation.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2005)

Sheesh !! 

That was a helll of o wo Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> President ... Sweet!
> Things are great. Thanks for the vote of confidence. As my first official duty, I will appoint myself as the Canadian representative for Chest stimulation.


LOL  I second the motion !! No pun intended


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Great w/o billie!  Congrats on the PRs!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 17, 2005)

another great workout billie. enjoy the weekend, doing anything exciting??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> another great workout billie. enjoy the weekend, doing anything exciting??


um...working...lol... 

after work Saturday we are taking my father in law out to dinner...that means dress and makeup....ew...  lol...

everyone have a great weekend!!  will post w/o & diet later


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Sister Billie, AWESOME job on the PR's!!! Great W/O there!!! Are you going to do HIT after your current cycle? I cant wait to start my routine, still bouncing between Uppers and Lowers, and BP splits THOUGH!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Billie, just sayin hi. Will read a catch up later


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2005)

hi angel!! did you have a nice trip???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2005)

w/o for 6/17/05 shoulders/triceps, not very long RI, I didn't have much time to go to the gym because work was planning to call me in early  but I still had a pretty decent workout...

o/h DB press:  25x6, 25x5, 25x5
upright cable rows:  70x6, 80x6, 90x5 *PR*
cheat laterals:  12x6, 12x6, 12x4

cl. grip bench press:  65x6, 65x6
rope press downs:  90x6, 90x5 *PR*
single DB ext.:  12x6, 12x6

20 min. eliptical machine, 1.47 miles


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> w/o for 6/17/05 shoulders/triceps, not very long RI, I didn't have much time to go to the gym because work was planning to call me in early  but I still had a pretty decent workout...
> 
> o/h DB press:  25x6, 25x5, 25x5
> upright cable rows:  70x6, 80x6, 90x5 *PR*
> ...


Great w/o Billie! Your getting PR's ALL over the place. Your the Female Gary, just better looking


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Billie! Your getting PR's ALL over the place. Your the Female Gary, just better looking


WAY BETTER LOOKING !!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WAY BETTER LOOKING !!!!!


Though your still sexy Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Though your still sexy Gary


SHHHHSSSSSSSSSSHHHH    Don't get something started


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> SHHHHSSSSSSSSSSHHHH    Don't get something started


Ohhh, alright Don...er I mean Gary


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice w/o Billie.  Another PR?  Maybe you've just been slacking up till now?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Billie. Another PR? Maybe you've just been slacking up till now?


This is my first cycle with p/rr/s so I think it's because I am new at it, before this cycle I wasn't trying to lift heavy, it was low-moderate weights for 10-15 reps, so I'd never tried to max out on anything...it's fun!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Though your still sexy Gary


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2005)

w/o for 6/20/05 Rep Range week!! back

lat pull down: 90x8, 95x6, 95x6 *PR *finally went up! sheesh!! 
wide grip T-bar rows: 40x10, 45x8
straight arm press down: 50x10, 50x10
db row: 30x12, 30x12
hyperextentions: 10x15, 10x15

abs: decline board sit ups: x12, x10, x10
handing knee raises: x10, x10, x10
oblique crunches: x15, x15. x15

cardio: stationary bike, 30 minutes: 5.65 miles

cals:  1583  prot:  142


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 20, 2005)

atta girl billie!! good job on the lat PDs


----------



## Rissole (Jun 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi angel!! did you have a nice trip???


Trip..s... to Sydney, yeah 4 hrs on a train every day is nice...   
Love your progress pic!! You look just amazing!! Bet the hubbie is lovin it 
Is he getting his ass into gear as well??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

unfortunately my hubby doesnt live the same lifestyle that I do, which makes it very hard for me (he's constantly bringing home chips and cookies   )  he has put on quite a bit of weight since we got married, and I don't think he intends to lose it. Although I do find his belly kinda cute, I worry about his heart and blood pressure   I can't change his life for him though, he has to do it himself just like I did.   I learned the hard way that I couldn't change myself for someone else, I had to do it for ME.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah i agree Billie, just try and push the health issue.... from doing my course i learnt alot about the health problems associated with being "heavy set" fluid around the heart, hypertension.... hopefully he'll get the message....
I still can't get over your change... i'm so proud of you 
That is one sexy tummy


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> unfortunately my hubby doesnt live the same lifestyle that I do, which makes it very hard for me (he's constantly bringing home chips and cookies   )  he has put on quite a bit of weight since we got married, and I don't think he intends to lose it. Although I do find his belly kinda cute, I worry about his heart and blood pressure   I can't change his life for him though, he has to do it himself just like I did.   I learned the hard way that I couldn't change myself for someone else, I had to do it for ME.



You are absolutely correct.  If he doesn't do it for himself, he won't do it.  I tried to get me wife to become Mrs. Fitness, but it didn't work.  She went for a while, then quit.  I pushed everyday to get an answer as to why she wasn't going to the gym, and only got excuses.  Now, she's going to the gym maybe a couple of times a week.  I keep telling myself, she'll start it back up fulltime.  It's almost like looking at a camp fire.  You see the sparks, you smell the smoke, you can only hope the raging fire will soon begin. 

Does he like to do any kind of sports Billie?  I'm of the mindset that not everyone needs to look like a bb to be healthy.  I understand that the extra weight is not healthy, but if one gets out and participates in a heathly activity, they're better off than doing nothing.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> That is one sexy tummy


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi angel!! did you have a nice trip???


Hello Sister Billie, the trip actually wasn't bad at all!!! Although 18 hours in a van did murder to my lower back!!!   I see your w/o's are still amazing, keep it up and great job on the PB's!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rissole*
> _That is one sexy tummy  _





			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

>


Should we start a Poll ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Should we start a Poll ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

you guys are all right about my hubby, he does enjoy sports, but who has time?  When he gets this new job we will have sundays together, and I'm hoping he will get moving some   we both like conoeing, riding horses, volleyball, etc...but no time on weekends for any of it   In a couple of weeks we may be going paddleboating...  I can't wait, I'm gonna make him paddle for a while, and I'll steer  hahahahaha...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

w/o for 6/21/05 FIRST DAY OF SUMMER!!!!!!!!

chest/biceps

pec deck: 80x6, 80x6, 80x6
incline benchpress: 55x8, 55x8, 55x8
decline flys: 15x12, 15x12, 20x10

standing bb curl: 35x8, 35x6
hammer curls: 15x10, 15x9
concentration curls: 15x8, 15x8

cardio: treadmill, Cross country course Int. up to 12.5, 20 min. 1 mile 

cals:  1574  prot:  177


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> In a couple of weeks we may be going paddleboating...  I can't wait, I'm gonna make him paddle for a while, and I'll steer  hahahahaha...



even better, just sit there with a whistle   no that would be mean.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 21, 2005)

umm... i just noticed that you're curling 35s... if you paddle you guys may go shooting across the lake in record time!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 22, 2005)

nah...you paddle with your legs, like a bike


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 22, 2005)

OH!!! those are fun!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm confused... BB curls at 35lbs? The bar's 45lbs by itself. Did you mean DB's, or EZ-bar ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking good in here Billie. Your husbands ALWAYS gonna be busy, even when he has Sundays off. Just GRAB him and take off


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 22, 2005)

we have a smaller bb at the gym, I guess it would be close to an easycurl bar


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Billie. Your husbands ALWAYS gonna be busy, even when he has Sundays off. Just GRAB him and take off


and then when he isn't busy, I am... 

it's a neverending cycle


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2005)

ppsssssssttt


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2005)

6/22/05-off, cals:  1586, prot:  156

6/23/05-legs!
leg ext:  80x8, 80x8
hack squat:  105x12, 105x12, 105x10
single leg press:  95x12, 95x12
leg curl:  50x8, 50x8
box SLDL:  95x10, 95x8
seated calf raises:  55x12, 55x10
standing calf raises:  60x12, 60x12

abs:  power crunch machine:  15lbx12, 15x12, 15x12, 15x12
cable side crunches:  50x12, 60x12, 60x12


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

Great w/o Billie! What's a box SLDL?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Gorgeous !  Nice Wo ! 

How long you been doing PRRS ? Should be getting close to a break , right ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Hey Gorgeous* !  Nice Wo !
> 
> How long you been doing PRRS ? Should be getting close to a break , right ?


Oh, I thought you knew I stopped PRRS a bit ago.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you knew I stopped PRRS a bit ago.


Rocco, you get "gayer "  every week .  Not that there's anything wrong with that .   LOL  J/K  You are pretty cute , just something about a man in uniform


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rocco, you get "gayer "  every week .  Not that there's anything wrong with that .   LOL  J/K  You are pretty cute , just something about a man in uniform


Haha, alright there Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you knew I stopped PRRS a bit ago.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 6/22/05-off, cals:  1586, prot:  156
> 
> 6/23/05-legs!
> leg ext:  80x8, 80x8
> ...


Great lookin w/o there Sister Billie!!! Are you thinking about HIT at all?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, alright there Jerry Seinfeld


thats Gary Seinfeld


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you knew I stopped PRRS a bit ago.


 




gary.....next week is my last shock week, and then 1 week off!! I'm actually looking forward to it! 

thanks for all the kind words, guys and gals 

angel...I havent decided yet, I may go for another round of p/rr/s, but I don't have to decide for a couple weeks yet, it really depends on what my job does, but I will probably go to a 3 day split, does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2005)

6/24/05 shoulders/tris

single arm arnold press: 20x8, 20x7
bb shrugs: 45x10, 55x10, 65x10 been a while since I've done these, didnt' know how heavy to go!
side db lats: 10x12, 10x10

bench dips: 25x8, 25x7
kickbacks: 12x10, 15x8
v-bar pressdown: 90x12, 90x10

15 min. eliptical machine, 1.06 miles

cals:  1489  prot:  178


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Billie! What's a box SLDL?


it's the same as a regular SLDL, only I stand on a wooden platform to get better ROM....because I'm so short the weight hits the floor before I get through with the motion, so I steal a step from the back room where the gym bunnies do step aerobics


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2005)

Enjoy your week off you Gym Goddess !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

Alright, I gotcha  And another great w/o


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Enjoy your week off you Gym Goddess !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2005)

6/27/05 shock week!!
back

wide grip pull up.................db pullovers SS
90x10, 80x8.......................30x10, 30x10

rev. grip BB row.....................close grip pull down SS
65x10, 65x10........................90x8, 90x5

seated rows DS
70x8, 60x6, 60x6

rack deads................hypers SS
70x10, 70x10.............10x8, 10x8

abs: seated cable crunch 40x15, 50x12, 50x12
oblique cable crunch 40x12, 50x10, 50x10
leg raises: x10, x10, x10

cardio: 45 minute treadmill cross country intervals up to 12.5, 2.07 miles

cals:  1554  prot:  171


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice workout babe  If you want another isolation back ex other than db pullovers you can do stiff arm pulldowns. That saves you doing 2 compound moves for your second exercise.
 Racked deads with hypers... punisher!!  Try them the other way round too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Ohhhh, Shock week. Have fun


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2005)

6/28/05 chest/biceps

incline DB bench...............cable x-overs  SS
30x8, 30x8.......................40x10, 40x10

incline db fly.....................flat DB bench  SS
15x10, 15x10....................30x8, 30x8

fly machine DS
50x8, 40x8, 30x7

single overhead cable curls...........close grip assist. pullups SS(these were brutal!!) 
40x8, 40x8.................................90x9, 90x8

alt. DB curls..............reverse easy curls  SS
15x10, 15x10..............25x8, 25x8

cable curl DS
60x6, 50x4, 40x4

cardio:  4.10 miles stationary bike, 20 minutes

cals:  1516  protein:  163

the heat has been killing my appetite, I had to literally gag down a sandwich last night...ewwww....


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice w/o, yeah I know what you mean about the heat thing... I have a really hard time eating much now too...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 29, 2005)

hey girl!! your workouts look awesome, i'm jealous!  you're getting in some intense cardio too, billie bad ass doing her thing!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Awesome w/o's there Sister Billie!!! I can't stand the heat either!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2005)

6/30/05 legs
I tried something different today, because I think my legs are getting a little..."beefy" lol...I'm doing cardio first, and then the weights hoping that it will fatigue my legs a bit before I start, I will be doing this on leg day only. 

15 min. eliptical 1.18 miles

leg ext...................hack squat
70x10, 70x10..........135x8, 135x8

squat................single leg ext.
100x10, 100x9.....50x8, 50x7

wide stance leg press  DS
245x8, 225x6

leg curl..........DB SLDL
50x10, 50x8.....30x10, 30x8

single leg curl DS
30x6, 20x6

seated single leg calves.....calf machine
25x9, 25x9.......................80x10, 80x8

seated calves DS
55x10, 45x8

abs:  Power crunch machine 15lbx15, x15, x15, x15


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice wo Miss Billie  

Get some pics up of those "beefy" legs   

Hey I might start some real workouts next week !!   Probably just something I make up , not prrs or max ot or hit , just G-Dub


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice w/o Billie!! How are you liking Shock week?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Sister Billie!!! I agree with the above post, 

!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 1, 2005)

I had a really bad workout today, work called and said that I had to be there early so I only had 30 minutes, I really wanted to run on the eliptical machine, so I cut my weights short....let's call it a "mini" shock day...
7/1/05
single arnold....upright rows SS
20x8, 20x8......35x8, 35x8

bent lats DS  10x8, 8x8

close grip bench.....kickbacks SS
65x8, 65x8............15x8, 15x8

v bar press down DS
70x10, 60x8

15 minutes eliptical machine.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 1, 2005)

okay....theres the results of my first nine week p/rr/s cycle

5/2/05  stats
130lb
26% BF (not sure if this is right, I was new to using the caliper)
arms:  11 3/4"
chest:  36 1/2"
waist:   29 1/2"
hips:  35"
thighs:  22"
calves:  14 1/2"

7/1/05 stats
129lb
22% BF
arms:  11 1/2"
chest:  36"
waist:  29"
hips:  34 3/4"
thighs:  22"
calves:  14 1/4"

I will post some pics next week, since it's my week off. My hubby thinks my legs are sexy, but I just think they look yukky lol...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice work, and TEENY waist.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome results!!! Lookin great, can't wait to see the pics!!! Congrats, way to go!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks guys, is my waist really teeny compared to other gals?  I don't even know...I don't think it's at it's "best" yet though


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 5, 2005)

listen to the hubby girl, i really doubt the legs are yukky but i love your positive attitude and how you want to keep improving your "bests"!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

**

okay gary, I hope your happy....


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay gary, I hope your happy....


I am sooooooooooooo HAPPY !!!    

You're looking good girl


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay....theres the results of my first nine week p/rr/s cycle
> 
> 5/2/05  stats
> 130lb
> ...



 You're rockin girl


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're looking good girl


  DITTO!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

thank you all so much  I know I am looking better, but some days I still feel like the fat girl in gym class ...lol...

Today I rode my stationary bike for 30 minutes, and did some ab work...4 sets of 20 stability ball crunches, and 4 sets of 12 oblique crunches..I couldn't just sit around on my week off!!!

I am thinking about a new split, something like this...
Monday:  back, shoulders, Triceps
Wednesday:  chest, biceps
Friday:  legs
cardio on all 3 days, and on tues, thurs, time permitting.

I am also thinking about an 8 week cycle...p/rr/rr/s 

I would appreciate any feedback/info!!

BILLIE


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2005)

Jenny!!! thanks for stopping by my journal, you are looking HOT by the way!! your pics look amazing!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

I like the new split, I might put legs in between the other 2, but thats just me!!! lookin great Sister Billie, keep it up!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am thinking about a new split, something like this...
> Monday: back, shoulders, Triceps
> Wednesday: chest, biceps
> Friday: legs
> cardio on all 3 days, and on tues, thurs, time permitting.


My only caution is that training triceps early in the week may fatigue them so that it could negatively affect your chest workout on Weds. Your arms are also very well developed relative to the rest of you( at least in the earlier pics), so one body of theory would say train them later in the week and focus on relatively weaker parts early in the week when you have the most energy. 

So I would think about doing them either on Friday after legs or else on Weds after biceps.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Billie,
I enjoyed reading your journal..i picked up a lot of tips..your workouts are awesome..keep it up..  

Vanessa


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow Billie, your new pics look great! Your definately a hottie


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2005)

okay, Ego..I am so glad you popped in, I knew you would help!!!  Also putting my biceps/triceps at the end of the week after my chest workout will help fatigue them more, that way I'm not tempted to overtrain them 

Monday:  Back, Shoulders

Wednesday:  Legs

Friday:  chest, biceps, triceps

I agree with you Archy, legs make more sense on Wednesday


Thanks for the help everyone, Any other words of wisdom?? 

Vanessa! Glad you could drop in, your journal is looking great so far!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

To your new routine!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 7, 2005)

*P*rogress
*I*s
*C*ontinuing and
*S*hows!!!!!!!!!!

looking awesome billie, you should be REALLY proud!! i like the new split, have fun!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow again Bill, You are smokin  Should i say something about your split 
Should i say something about how i don't agree with Etgoatdoor


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2005)

well, give me some pointers Rissy   I will decide  I don't know if I'll be able to make it to the gym tomorrow...hurricane Dennis is headed straight for us, tornados and flooding likely tonight, 8" of rain or more...it depends on if I can get out of the driveway with a car!!   I guess there's always tuesday  Hey Cris...did you get hit pretty hard over your way??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 10, 2005)

its still pouring (and 90 deg, lol) and i think we're still under a tornado watch... but i'm not complaining, just talked to friends in pensacola and they got wiped out  mother nature is no joke! 

Riss, what's wrong with billies plan?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm very curious about what Riss has to say too   thanks for your compliment on my member photo also Rissy


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Monday:  Back, Shoulders
> 
> Wednesday:  Legs
> 
> Friday:  chest, biceps, triceps


Ok then, there's nothing really "wrong" with your plan You have good separation of body parts, but, say back and shoulders, 2 fairly big body parts... massive effort required... If you want to string stuff together i like the theory of grouping your muscles into the same actions.
Chest delts all work shoulder joint adduction and abduction, shoulder joint flexion and shoulder joint horizontal ad-abduction. (tris are elbow joint extension which takes place whilst doing alot of shoulder and chest exercises) So doing Chest first also works delts and tris, then you dont have to do as much to hit your delts directly and then tris after that...
So for a 3 way split i would like:
Chest/ delts/ tris
Legs
Back/ bi's 
They are just my thoughts. Your plan would work fine because some people like working opposing muscle groups, just remember that when you do chest you will be working shoulders again (indirectly) so you need to be more carefull of overtraining
As far as Egoatdoor's comment i think you would have the energy to train on the days you wanted but "maybe" not the recovery.... We NEVER run out of or get low on ATP as  it is constanly being renewed so muscle contration will always happen but recovery is essential for growth other wise you are headed in a downward spiral


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice advice Ris


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2005)

Why thank you


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Billie - the new pics look great!  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Pete, I have to take my hat off to you again!!! Excellent points for the split!!!
Hows it goin for you Sister Billie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2005)

I was always under the assumption that I should train my back early in the week ....but I am willing to try something new, will think about it, and maybe give it a go next week....I DID go to the gym today!! I don't have time to post w/o, but will post it tomorrow


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok then, there's nothing really "wrong" with your plan You have good separation of body parts, but, say back and shoulders, 2 fairly big body parts... massive effort required... If you want to string stuff together i like the theory of grouping your muscles into the same actions.
> Chest delts all work shoulder joint adduction and abduction, shoulder joint flexion and shoulder joint horizontal ad-abduction. (tris are elbow joint extension which takes place whilst doing alot of shoulder and chest exercises) So doing Chest first also works delts and tris, then you dont have to do as much to hit your delts directly and then tris after that...
> So for a 3 way split i would like:
> Chest/ delts/ tris
> ...


I wish to respectfully reply.

Most cookie cutter routines have this chest/shoulders, back/bi split. If this is so effective for everyone, why do 90% of the people in the gym do this split and get nowhere?

I have used chest/back and back/shoulder days on my first workout predominantly for 3 years and have seen terrific growth in the upper body. Working these parts together generates a great synergistic upper body pump that is dynamite for those of us shorter  people (men and women) with genetically predominant lower bodies. The back shoulder day also hits parts such as the traps and rear delts in a much more efficient manner because the traps are worked indirectly in back movements such as deadlifts and rear delts in some rowing movements.

Recovery is never an issue because there is at least one day off the day before and one day after, I always make sure I follow proper pre and post workout nutritional principles and I make sure I keep the body hydrated by drinking plenty of water before and during the workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2005)

Mondays w/o:
back/shoulders
POWER WEEK!

DB Rows  35x6, 40x6, 40x6
WG assisted pullups  70x4, 70x4, 70x3
reverse grip BB rows  70x6, 70x6, 70x6  PR (never done these on power week)
lower back machine  140x6, 160x6, 160x6

DB military  25x6, 25x6, 25x4
upright rows  35x6, 40x6, 40x6
cheat lats  12x6, 12x6, 12x6

cardio:  stationary bike, 20 minutes, 4.14 miles
abs:  decline situps:  x12, x12, x12
knee raises:  x10, x10, x10
power crunch machine:  20lbx12, x12, x12

cals:  1504
prot:  153


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

Excellent w/o there Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2005)

This is nothing personal against anyone, but I think I will keep my routine the way it is, I just like workout out my back early in the week, although I may move one body part from friday to wednesday after legs because of a lack of time, but I was thinking maybe I could just superset bis/tris to save time??


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> although I may move one body part from friday to wednesday after legs because of a lack of time, but I was thinking maybe I could just superset bis/tris to save time??


Either way is fine.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2005)

workout for 7/13/05

legs

5 min. warmup on treadmill

squats 105x6, x6, x6
leg press 225x6, x6, x6
single leg extention 60x6, x6, x5
leg curls  60x5, x4, x4
calf machine  140x6, x5, x5
seated calves  70x6, x6, x6

cardio:  stationary bike, 15 minutes 2.6 miles

I did an extra set on both calf exercises just for the heck of it, unfortunately that left just 15 minutes for cardio, but regardless, my legs are fried today!!  I have been having a LOT of trouble with diet, my hubby has been off work all week and has the entire house filled with chips, cookies, cake, you name it, it's so frustrating!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice work on the squats + leg press.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmm...why is it so many of us have spouses that can't keep the junk out of the house?  Seems like a simple request, doesn't it?  (I've gotten to the point I ask the wife to just not tell me about it if she must have it.)  I feel your pain...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have been having a LOT of trouble with diet, my hubby has been off work all week and has the entire house filled with chips, cookies, cake, you name it, it's so frustrating!!


I feel that pain too....  If it's not in the house you can't eat it!! So you let him shop?? Put a ban on that sort of stuff babe, get tough with him 

Ok so to reply to Ego's statment, the reason 90% of people get nowhere is because they don't allow for the fact that they are doing so much work on the same muscles so they overtrain, if i was to do it i would do say 7 sets on chest 4 on delts and 2 on tris.
So if you work chest and back together you get a better "synergistic upper body pump" than someone who does Chest delts and tris together do you...?? let me see.... chest and back work, not to be anal but about 16 different muscles will be used. Chest delt and tri you will use about 10. I think i would prefer most of my blood pumped into 10 muscles rather than 16, And if you think getting a great pump from a workout is giving you muscle growth then you are sadly mistaken...
Recovery is ALWAYS the issue, if you train right you think that 1 day is enough for recovery....?? if that was the case i'd do my whole body 3 times a week... because i follow proper pre and post workout nutritional principles and drink heaps of water too...
I follow the "cookie cutter routine" to some extent and think that i have great results..... i have seen your pics buddy and i think maybe you should try something a bit different for your upper body for a change, You do have a great set of wheels though


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Great w/o Sister Billie!!! I agree with Brother Pete too, I can really understand the way he put it, but you do what YOU feel is best, we will all support you in whatever you do!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah Billie do what ever you want for sure, i'm not saying that Ego is wrong or his split won't work, just that i think my way is better and it can save you time


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok so to reply to Ego's statment, the reason 90% of people get nowhere is because they don't allow for the fact that they are doing so much work on the same muscles so they overtrain, if i was to do it i would do say 7 sets on chest 4 on delts and 2 on tris.


okay, I'm not sure if I'm understanding this (it could be the 12 hour days messing with me ...lol...) so your saying I should do 7 sets TOTAL of chest, or 7 sets of one exercise...???  How would you split everything else?? Thanks for all the input Riss, you've really got me thinking


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

Riss should be saying do 7 sets TOTAL for chest. The point of P/RR/S is intensity with low volume. And I hear you on the eating. I've done so well for the past year or so (comparitively) and all of a sudden Lisa has bought ice cream and other crap  I've had a lot of ice cream


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So for a 3 way split i would like:
> Chest/ delts/ tris
> Legs
> Back/ bi's
> They are just my thoughts. Your plan would work fine because some people like working opposing muscle groups, just remember that when you do chest you will be working shoulders again (indirectly) so you need to be more carefull of overtraining


i like this split and the reasoning behind it. i had a split doing back/bis/shoulders for time reasons and it was too much and something always suffered, usually shoulders. also, it gives the option of dips with chest focus and tri focus, and pullups to hit back and bis. i liked having them on the same day and not feeling like i was overtraining by hitting things on the wrong days. just a thought. as many have said you know what will work for you, and you should go w/ what you feel comfortable with. progress is gonna happen regardless b/c you're such a hard worker!!!!   

have a good weekend and good luck avoiding the junkfood  , your husband should be ashamed! i'm still waiting for your post that will say that he's joined you in the healthy journey... any possibility???


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

Billie ,

I see you are still going strong !!!  Keep up the great work


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> have a good weekend and good luck avoiding the junkfood  , your husband should be ashamed! i'm still waiting for your post that will say that he's joined you in the healthy journey... any possibility???


 I think that will happen right after my wife stops buying chocolate to keep around the house...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah, I think once I've eaten every pop-tart in the house I will be okay 

I wasn't able to lift today, I injured my back and my right forearm at work on Wednesday   we have these heavy separaters for the steel, they weigh about 50 lb or so, and they are only 6" deep, so when you stack so much steel, you stop and pick up your seperator and keep going.  well, I stopped to pick mine up, and I'm short so I have to give it everything I've got, and I didn't know that the bottom peice had gotten stuck to the seperator, I jerked up on it like usual, but instead of 50 lb, it was about 300 or so...    my back is better today, but I can't pull on anything with my right arm, hopefully it will be back to normal on Monday.  I did go to the gym and do 30 minutes on the eliptical machine though, 2.25 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> if i was to do it i would do say 7 sets on chest 4 on delts and 2 on tris.


okay, so I would do 3 exercises for chest, for example:

DB bench x3 
incline DB x2
flys x2

2 exercises for shoulders
side lats x2 
upright rowsx2

and only 1 exercise on triceps??
close grip benchx2

is this right??? 
would I then do 7 sets for back, and 2 sets for biceps??  

I think I just confused myself   lol.....somebody PLEASE correct me if I got this completly wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hope your arm gets better 

I think your above post looks good. With P/RR/S your going to failure and giving everything you have to each set, so you shouldn't need so many sets. For tri's they are getting slammed with shoulders and chest already so doing 2-3 sets is fine, same with bi's (getting hit with back).


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Billie  


Take care of that arm. Don't need you missing wo's like me


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks so much Rocco!  I may change up my routine and give this a try   I am also going to cut back on my RI a little bit to UP the intensity


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

Heya Billie...Just dropping in to say heya.  Hope the weekend is going well.

 Fess up, though.  You hurt your arm curl pop-tarts, didn'tya?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks so much Rocco!  I may change up my routine and give this a try   I am also going to cut back on my RI a little bit to UP the intensity


Did I hear the word Intensity? Thats my favorite word!!!
Hows the arm Sister Billie?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay, so I would do 3 exercises for chest, for example:
> 
> DB bench x3
> incline DB x2
> ...


 That would be a top workout Billie  If you wanted to you could add 1 set of kickbacks or pushdowns for tris


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2005)

lmao@ pylon, haha...nope, NO MORE POPTARTS, I am tired of sad excuses about my diet...next week I face Rep Range week, and I have decided to give Rissy's plan a try.  I am ready to hit the gym hard   my arm feels much better, and hopefully it will stay that way!!   Thanks for all the kind words guys, I appreciate the encouragement from all of you!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2005)

w/o for 7/18/05
Rep Range!
chest/shoulders/tris

inc. DB bench 30x8, 30x8, 30x7
DB Bench 30x9, 30x8
DB Flys 20x12, 20x10

single DB military 20x8, 20x8
side laterals 10x10, 10x8

o/h DB ext. 30x10
V bar pressdown 80x12

abs: decline situps: x10, x10, x10
cable side crunches 40x15, 50x12, 50x10
reverse crunch x10, x10, x10

40 min. eliptical machine, 2.88 miles

I only used 1 min. RI on everything 

cals:  1546  prot:  152


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice wo Miss Intensity


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)

So......?? How did it feel??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 18, 2005)

Great job Billie!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2005)

I feel Great!!  I don't feel sluggish and tired like usual, so maybe I was over training everything...could this be the reason I've felt dragged out for the last 3 weeks?? Time will tell!! It was cool getting finished quicker too


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2005)

If you are unsure about anything hun, just give me a hoi...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Great w/o there Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2005)

I will def. give you a "hoi" if I need help!

w/o for 7/20/05
Legs

leg ext. 70x8, 80x8
wide stance hack squat  105x12, 115x12, 115x10
single leg press 95x12, 95x12
leg curl  50x8, 60x6
SLDL  95x10, 95x8
standing calves  100x12, 100x10
seated single calves  25x12, 25x12

cardio: treadmill intervals 6-14.5, 25 minutes, 1.2 miles 

1 mi. RI or less on everything


----------



## Pylon (Jul 21, 2005)

Great looking leg work!  Well done, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone   the good news is I haven't eaten any junk all week, the bad news is that I am not taking in enough calories/protein...it's been so hot here that I can hardly eat without it making me sick.  The temp in my factory is a good 10 or more degrees than the weather outside, and we have heat advisories through Sunday, temps in the 100's


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will def. give you a "hoi" if I need help!
> 
> w/o for 7/20/05
> Legs
> ...


How long did that workout take Bill?? I'd actually like to see a bit more done there  4 / 3 / 2 woulda been better for sets on quads and 4 and 3 on hammies...



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone   the good news is I haven't eaten any junk all week, the bad news is that I am not taking in enough calories/protein...it's been so hot here that I can hardly eat without it making me sick.  The temp in my factory is a good 10 or more degrees than the weather outside, and we have heat advisories through Sunday, temps in the 100's


Good girl on the eats  With not getting enough... can you spread your meals out more so you can eat like 8 times a day instead of 5-6. That way you won't have to eat as much at one time....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't stand the heat!!! It was around 100 here too!!! Congrats on the food intake, I agree with what Brother Pete says too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the help Riss, I will try to up my leg workout next week since I am doing 2 RR in a row   I was afraid to do much more because my legs get pretty big...but hey, what do I have to lose   I trust your judgement! 

Thanks Angel!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2005)

*back/biceps 7/22/05*

I decided to do 8 sets on back instead of 7, my back has got quite a bit of endurance 

Lat PD  90x6, 90x6, 90x6
Wide gr. T-bar row  30x10, 35x10, 40x8
st. arm pressdown  50x10, 50x10

single DB preacher curl
10x10, 15x6 (I know I didn't hit 10, but damn...I had to try!! )
Hammer curls
15x12, 15x10

abs:  incline side bends  25x10, x10, x10
Power crunch machine  20x12, x12, x12
kneeling cable crunch  80x12, 80x12, 90x10

20 min. eliptical 1.45 miles 

 have a great weekend everybody!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Great w/o Sister Billie!!! You have a good weekend yourself!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice WO Billie !! 
I still can't take my eyes off your avi


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> The temp in my factory is a good 10 or more degrees than the weather outside, and we have heat advisories through Sunday, temps in the 100's


  cruel and unusual punishment??!! can you get a fan or put ice down your pants? i don't think i could handle it... great workouts though billie, have a great weekend and stay cool!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice WO Billie !!
> I still can't take my eyes off your avi


I think your just noticing that my pants are undone!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think your just noticing that my pants are undone!!!


they are ?!
I think it's the curves !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice w/o's Billie. And I definately noticed the pants undone and give it


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 24, 2005)

you guys always make me feel so good


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2005)

Rep Range week #2 
chest/shoulders/triceps
I felt really good in the gym today, everything just seemed to "fall together" 

Bench press 65x8, 70x6, 70x6
Incline bench 55x8, 55x8
Incline Flys 15x12, 15x12 these felt so good!

Front DB lats 8x8, 8x6, 4 ct. negatives!
DB Shrugs 30x12, 35x10

O/H cable ext. 70x12, 80x10 4 ct. negatives, killer!
Rope pressdown 60x13, 4 ct. negatives, feel the burn!

Abs: kneeling cable crunch 90x15, 90x15, 90x15, had a great squeeze going
cable side bends 50x15, 50x15, 50x15
Scissors x12, x12, x12

Cardio: 30 minute eliptical machine, 2.14 miles

Cals:  1531  Prot:  150


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

WoW !  Look at all that burning and squeezing!!! Gives me goosebumps  

Godd job Billie


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie!!! Brother Gary your killin me  
How do you like the push/pull routine? Or is that not what your doin?  
Whatever your doin your doin a great job, keep it up, it's a good feelin when things just fall into place, isn't it!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I decided to do 8 sets on back instead of 7, my back has got quite a bit of endurance
> 
> Lat PD  90x6, 90x6, 90x6
> Wide gr. T-bar row  30x10, 35x10, 40x8
> ...


Great workout babe, I loved the effort on the db preachers  Thats what i like to see


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW ! Look at all that burning and squeezing!!! Gives me goosebumps


----------



## Pylon (Jul 26, 2005)

Great work, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tuesday:  20 min. stationary bike, 3.5 miles
cals:  1560  prot:  152


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 28, 2005)

workout for 7/27/05
legs!

lunges(on 6" step up, 2 DB) 20x10, 20x10, 20x9, 20x8

leg press 225x12, 225x12, 235x10 I was getting a lot of rude stares from a group of guys when I was loading my 45's on here...after I had finished 12 reps, no more stares

single leg ext. 50x12, 50x10
leg curl 40x10, 40x10, 50x8, 50x7
SLDL 95x12, 95x10, 95x8
single DB calf raise 20x10, 20x10, 20x10
standing calves 80x15, 100x10

Did one set of abs between sets, speedcrunches on powercrunch machine w/10lb plate: x20, x20, x20, x20, x20.

Cardio: Treadmill, 15 minutes, .72 miles.

Cals  1609  protein  161
cals were a bit high because I had a peice of my hubby's birthday cake


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice wo Super Billie  

Way to show those arragant male pigs !!!  Next time ask one of them to stand/sit on the machine as added weight  
Still getting "those" looks , people should know better by now . Keep it up girl !


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks gary!!

workout for 7/29/05
back/bis
close grip pd  90x8, 100x6, 100x4, nice and slow, felt good!
seated row  70x9, 70x9, 70x8, good squeeze!
DB Pullover  30x12, 25x9  *PR*

single DB curls  15x10, 15x9 great squeeze!
Cable curls 60x10, 60x8

It was SO nice outside today, I went for a 2 mile walk for 30 minutes...it was suppose to be run/walk intervals, but.....my legs and butt still hurt from Wednesday!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Great last 2 w/o's!!! You just let me know if I need to come over there and put them staring monkeys in their place!!!  
Keep it up Sister Billie, your doin awesome!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow Billie your workouts are smashin it!! I would stare too,but for different reasons 
Then i would ask you if you wanted to be my training partner  Hey, you train hard babe


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow Billie your workouts are smashin it!! I would stare too,but for different reasons
> Then i would ask you if you wanted to be my training partner  Hey, you train hard babe


You couldn't handle her wo's !  The only reason she would train with you is ... well we won't go there .


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You couldn't handle her wo's ! The only reason she would train with you is ...


to make sure he has good form on his SLDL????


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2005)

shock week, 8/1/05 chest/shoulders/tris

Inc. DB Bench................cable X-overs SS
30x8, 30x8, 30x6............40x10, 40x8, 40x7

Inc. DB Fly......................Flat DB Bench SS
15x10, 15x10....................25x8, 25x7

Pec Deck DS
70x8, 60x6, 50x6

Cable front raises.............Mil. DB SS
30x10, 30x8...................20x6, 15x8 (had to lower weight, shoulders were wore out!)

single arnold DB................DB side lats
15x7...............................8x8

Bent lat DS
10x8, 8x6

V-bar press down.........OH DB ext. 
70x10, 70x8..................25x8, 25x7

Machine press DS
50x8, 40x6, 30x6

abs: Triset
seated cable crunch 50x12, 50x12, 50x10
seated cables w/twist 50x8, 50x8, 50x8 (each side)
knee raises x8, x8, x8

cardio: eliptical machine, 2.23 miles, 30 minutes

I am SO tired after this workout, my upper body is totally fried, gotta love shock week

cals:  1552  prot:  155


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice wo Billie !

I'm sure Riss would be happy to send you a pic of his SLDL form


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

Great w/o Sister Billie!!! I LOVED Shock week the best, keep it up, your doing Fantastic!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> to make sure he has good form on his SLDL????


Nothin like good "form" on SLDL's  I'd give you a spot from behind B 

 Sensational workout Billie  You are kickin it


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'd give it to you from behind B


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Ok then... looks like i'm in


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking great in here Billie. Be careful of Riss though, he'll come help you with SLDL's and end up having you do what he calls "Dives", Ouch!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2005)

wOw Billie, 

your journal is slowly working it's way to at least an R rating  Keep up the good work


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 2, 2005)

LMAO..... guess I'd better settle down

I would like to try dives, but we don't have anything at our gym for them, our hyperext. machine sits at an angle, so that's out of the question...still gonna come up with something though

Todays w/o:
run/walk intervals, 2 miles, 25 minutes
15 minute Yoga, felt so good to stretch my shoulders!!!  I'm sore today!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 2, 2005)

Hows it goin for ya Sister Billie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2005)

.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2005)

8/3/05

legs

squats......................................leg ext.
100x10, 100x8, 100x8.......70x10, 80x8, 80x7 

single leg ext....................leg press
50x8, 50x6..............245x9, 245x8

hack squat DS
135x8, 115x6, 95x6

cable rear leg ext.................single leg curls
30x10, 40x9, 40x8, 40x8 *PR*....30x9, 30x7, 30x7, 30x6 

dumbell SLDL  DS
30x9, 25x8, 20x7

standing calves...................seated singles
80x10, 80x10, 80x9, 80x8......25x8, 25x8, 25x7, 25x6

Seated Calves DS
65x8, 55x6, 45x6

20 minute eliptical machine, .93 miles

Boy am I wore out, this is by far the most work I've ever done for my calves, I am going to be sore tomorrow for sure!  good thing it's my day off from the gym


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2005)

Wohoo !! Look at those dropsets !! 


You're crazy like Angel


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks Gary! hope your doing well

w/o for 8/5/05
back/bis

wide grip assist. pullup...................st. arm pressdown
90x9, 90x8, 90x8, 90x6....................50x10, 50x9, 50x8, 50x6

rev. bb row........................cl grip Tbar row
65x9, 65x8, 70x6*PR*...............30x9, 30x8, 30x8 good squeeze 

seated row DS
70x8, 60x6, 50x8

conc. curls.................cable easy curls
12x10, 12x8.................50x10, 50x8

Rope curls DS
50x8, 40x6, 30x6

arms feel good now, they have a nice "pump" to them   They are really starting to peak more than they did before (thanks Rissy )

Abs:  powercrunch 15lbx12, x12, x12
kneeling cable crunch  90x15, x15, 100x12*PR*, great squeeze, and pause at bottom 

cardio:  1.58 miles eliptical machine, 20 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

Great w/o's and look at those PR's too!!! Keep it goin Sister Billie, Awesome job!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice wo Billie  

And PR's too   A PR in ab work !!!!  MMMMMMM Your tummy must be getting better and better everyday   Can't wait to see it in person next May


----------



## Rissole (Aug 6, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> (thanks Rissy )


 

Fantastic workouts as always too babe


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see it in person next May


Hey, how do you get to meet Sister Billie?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, how do you get to meet Sister Billie?


I thought she was coming to your comp ?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I thought she was coming to your comp ?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I thought she was coming to your comp ?


 Is that the Sho-Me's?  If so, I plan on going as well.  Maybe we can all get together for dinner at some point.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Is that the Sho-Me's?  If so, I plan on going as well.  Maybe we can all get together for dinner at some point.


Yes, it's the Show'Me's!!! Would be awesome to get together for dinner afterwards!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes, it's the Show'Me's!!! Would be awesome to get together for dinner afterwards!!!


That would be incredible


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2005)

would def. be cool guys!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> would def. be cool guys!!!


    Alright, time for me to shift into a higher gear now!!! You guys are seriously helping me with my training!!! Thank you all!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm freaking out thinking that I only have 9 months to look "hot" lmao...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2005)

w/o for 8/8/05 Power week!
chest/shoulders/tris

DB bench:  30x6, 30x6, 35x5
dec. db bench:  35x6, 35x5
dec. fly:  15x6, 20x4

arnold press:  20x6, 25x4 *PR*
Upright Cable row:  80x6, 90x4

skulls:  25x8, 30x6, can definetly try 35 next time 
Kickbacks:  12x6, I was searching all over the gym for a 15lb db, but never did find it

abs:  seated cable crunch:  50x15, 60x12, 60x12*PR*
cable side bends:  60x12, 60x12, 60x10
power crunch machine:  15x12, 15x12, 15x12

treadmill, 30 minutes, 1.61 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm freaking out thinking that I only have 9 months to look "hot" lmao...


look in the mirror Billie, you passed HOT a long time ago 

Oh and nice wo !  More PR's I see


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice WO, Billie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> look in the mirror Billie, you passed HOT a long time ago


 Nice w/o Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2005)

Gary and Rocco...........


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

LOL, nice smilie, and, dont get me wrong here, but I agree with G-dub and Rocco, you are a purty lady!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> w/o for 8/8/05 Power week!
> chest/shoulders/tris
> 
> DB bench:  30x6, 30x6, 35x5
> ...


 Great lookin W/O!  And don't worry about trying to look better than you do.  I'm pretty sure my wife will kick my ass as it is when she sees your pics and I say "Yup, gonna meet her later!"


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2005)

you guys are SO embarrasing me  

8/10/05 legs!! (I LOVE power legs!! )
walking lunges:  25 (2) x6, x6, x6, x5
leg press:  255x6, 255x6, 260x6*PR *this went up really easy, gonna go up to 270 
leg ext:  80x6, 80x6
leg curl:  60x6, 60x5, 60x5, 60x3
SLDL:  95x6, 100x5, 100x5
seated calves:  90x6, 90x6, 90x5, 90x4
standing calves:  140x6, 140x6, 140x5

reverse crunches x15, x15, x12
kneeling cable crunch  100x12, x12, x12

20 min. eliptical machine, 1.54 miles

feel good today, gonna be so sore tomorrow!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

Don't be embarrased.  You've earned it.

 Congrats on the PR, by the way...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Don't be embarrased.  You've earned it.
> 
> Congrats on the PR, by the way...


I second that   !!! Excellent w/o there Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2005)

*8/12/05*

back/biceps

DB Rows 40x6, 40x5, 40x5
lad PD  95x6, 95x5, 95x4
rev. grip cable row 90x6, 100x6

EZ bar curl 35x6, 40x4
alt. db curl w/sup. 15x6, 20x5 *PR* (felt like a beast!! lmao...)

20 min. treadmill, .90 miles

I wasn't going to post any new pics for a while, but I had this taken this morning and I thought it looked nice, even though I had just worked out and my hair is all over and stuck to me....I don't usually photograph well, but I really like this picture  It reminds me of the Nike Goddess ads....not that I've attained "goddess" status...yet!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 12, 2005)

Geez billie, you look great in that pic. Good going on the w/o too.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2005)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!  Billie !!!!!!  This is officially my favorite pic of you !!!!!!  You ARE a Goddess !!!!!!!!Oh , and nice wo ! 

Damn I like that pic !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Great pic, Awesome w/o and SWEET Pr there Sister Billie!!! 
Or should I say Sister Beast!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Beast!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 15, 2005)

8/15/05 Rep Range
chest/shoulders/tris

inc. DB bench 30x8, 30x7, 30x6
DB bench  30x10, 30x8
DB fly  15x12, 15x11

single DB military 20x12, 20x11, gonna go 25 next time...
side lats 10x9, 10x8

dips  25x10, 25x9, I love these, but they are hard sometimes!!
str. bar press down (siliar to V-bar) 70x13

Decline situps x15, x15, x15, I am going to try these weighted next time 
powercrunch obliques, 20x12, 20x10, 20x10
wtd. reverse crunch 10x10, 10x10, 10x10

Eliptical machine, 30 minutes, intervals 2.69 miles


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi B Reed 
wtd situps are awesome.  If it ever becomes too easy - lift the weight up to your forehead to increase the intensity.  When that part becomes to easy and you're ready for a challenge - hold the weight behind your head.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!  Billie !!!!!!  This is officially my favorite pic of you !!!!!!  You ARE a Goddess !!!!!!!!Oh , and nice wo !
> 
> Damn I like that pic !!!


I don't think we can say enough about that pic Billie LOL!! That REALLY IS a great pic. You should feel very proud of yourself and all your hard work. Don't EVER take that pic down


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2005)

Super Hot


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks for visiting my journal Babsie!!

thanks everybody!!  I appreciate all the motivation!!

...hey Rocco........I don't think I've ever been someones screensaver before...lol...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks for visiting my journal Babsie!!
> 
> thanks everybody!!  I appreciate all the motivation!!
> 
> ...hey Rocco........I don't think I've ever been someones screensaver before...lol...


Well there's a first for everything...your definately my screensaver now


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2005)

8/17/05
legs!

leg ext. 80x8, 80x8, 80x7, 80x6
hack squat 115x10, 125x10, 135x8 these were easy today...guess I'll start at 135 next time...??
single leg press  95x12, 95x10
leg curl  50x10, 50x9, 50x8, 50x7
cable leg lifts  40x12, 40x11, 40x10, these wore me out!! 
standing calves  100x10, 100x8, 100x8, 100x7
seated single calves  25x11, 25x10, 25x8

kneeling cable curls  100x12, 100x12, 100x12
bench reverse curls  x10, x10, x10

treadmill, 20 minutes 1.11 miles

felt okay today, nothing spectacular, but it was nice to work up a sweat


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

That's a whole lotta WO -


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2005)

W/O looks great B!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2005)

Great w/o Billie. Yeah, definately jump up to 135 for next time


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 18, 2005)

wow, look at all these visitors, thanks guys!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Put up such a sexy pic and that's what you get


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been so busy fixing my house and looking at other ones getting ready to move, sorry I havn't been here in a while!!! W/O's are lookin GREAT (as usual) and that pic is awesome too!!! Keep it up, you help us all (especially me)!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2005)

Heya Billie....great pic!  The w/o looks good too!  

 So, are you for sure in for the Show-Mes?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 18, 2005)

Good stuff baby  Did you find a way to do dives (hamstring raises)??
I'll take some pics of the setup i do using a lat pulldown mach


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2005)

I would appreciate the pic Riss!! 

Pylon......as long as I don't have to work my hubby and I are definetly coming!! (not to compete, but to cheer on archy!!!!!!!!)  Where can I find information on the comp. and stuff??  Do they have a website?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

Oooo... i forgot... lucky i am working at the gym tonight, i'll go take them now and put them up tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Aug 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I would appreciate the pic Riss!!
> 
> Pylon......as long as I don't have to work my hubby and I are definetly coming!! (not to compete, but to cheer on archy!!!!!!!!) Where can I find information on the comp. and stuff?? Do they have a website?


 Here ya go...
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm

 The info is for this year's show, but I assume they will update in the future...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Here ya go...
> http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm
> 
> The info is for this year's show, but I assume they will update in the future...


They will!!! Would LOVE to have you at the show Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2005)

i forgot......


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 20, 2005)

It's okay Rissy....I forgive you!! 
I will def. try to be there Archy...we're all staying at your house, right?? 

8/19 back/bis
u/h lat pulldown, 80x8, 80x8, 90x6, these were something new to try, I really liked them, def. felt a great squeeze!
wide t-bar 40x10, 40x8, 40x6
st. bar pressdown 50x10, 50x10
DB preacher curl 12x10, 12x8
hammer curls 15x12, 15x10

1.14 miles eliptical machine, 15 minutes

my husband goes to 2nd shift next week, which  means it may be difficult to get to the gym, I need to dig somewhere to get some extra motivation!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the work change.  Good luck working around his new schedule.  IS it a permanent move, or temp?

 Don't forget the pics, Riss.  I'm looking forward to seeing them myself!  Hams are one of the muscle group I take strange pleasure in destroying (tri's being the other.  Can't explain why...)


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool, I wish I could go to Archie's thing. He's going to do great  Nice w/o Billie. So do you and your husband go to the gym together?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 21, 2005)

hey girl!! just when you thought you'd read all the new posts about the avi... here is one more: LOVE THAT NEW PIC BILLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you're right, i can totally see that pic in a nike magazine ad! you're doing great, you've gotta be so proud. i think that pic will be the motivation you need to find a way to keep getting to the gym, hell, its a motivation to keep ME in the gym!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool, I wish I could go to Archie's thing. He's going to do great  Nice w/o Billie. So do you and your husband go to the gym together?


 So what's stopping you?  VA ain't that far away!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So what's stopping you?  VA ain't that far away!


I just saw your post in Cris's journal. For some reason I thought it was a lot sooner. I probably will be able to make this


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2005)

my hubby doesn't go near the gym, i guess he likes his belly...lol...he's been doing better with his diet though, he's cut out a LOT of sugar and sweets, slowly but surely I am converting him...lol...now that we are on the same shift, he will have to eat what I eat for lunch, or cook his own, so that will help a lot..he has already lost 7lb (go, baby, go!) I am so glad he is letting me help him, I think he will be happier in the long run because of it


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2005)

workout for 8/22/05, 2nd Rep Range week!! 
good news, guys, after we went to the river this weekend my hubby says he wants to buckle down and lose some weight...he may go walking/running with me tomorrow, AND he took Chicken salad to work for lunch tonight...weird!!  I am so proud of him taking this first step!

chest/shoulders/tris
incline fly 20x8, 20x7, 20x6
DB inline bench 30x9, 30x8
pec deck 60x12, 60x10, this was suppose to be BB Bench, but they were all full!! 

front DB lats 10x8, 10x7
BB shrugs, 65x10, 75x8 I really like these, may try them behind the back next time 

o/h cable ext. 80x10, 80x9
rope pressdown 60x12

decline situps 5lbx10, x10, x10 probably could have done more weight, but my sunburn hurt like hell!!! 
powercrunch machine 20lbx10, x10, x10

30 minutes treadmill, 1.56 miles

I am getting a new bikini to celebrate how great I have felt after these past 2 cycles...my hubby helped pick it out for me...the one he originally picked out was a thong...to which I said..."I don't think so!!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 22, 2005)

Great w/o Billie and awesome news on the hubby. It's always nice to have the same goals. So when do we get to see pics of you in the bikini


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Great w/o's!!! Sure hope you all can make it, that would be Awesome!!! Now I really gotta kick it into a higher gear!!! keep it up your doin great!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2005)

Great news on the hubby!  It's only the first step, but you know what they say about long journeys, right?

 Nice bikini, by the way.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the work change.  Good luck working around his new schedule.  IS it a permanent move, or temp?
> 
> Don't forget the pics, Riss.  I'm looking forward to seeing them myself!  Hams are one of the muscle group I take strange pleasure in destroying (tri's being the other.  Can't explain why...)


Doin legs today and i got my camera so some pics are comin


----------



## Rissole (Aug 23, 2005)

Here it is 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52322


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

AHA!  Now it all makes sense!  Thanks a ton for the pics, Pete!  That's going on the list!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks Pete!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have been so busy this week! 10-12 hr. shifts...so I finally have a day off to post my workouts!!

legs
box lunges (2 DB) 20x10, x10, x9, x8
leg press 235x12, x11, x10 (just barely!!)
single leg ext. 40x12, x11
leg curl 40x10, x10, 50x8, x7
SLDL 95x12, x8, x8
single Calf DB 20x10, x10, x8, x7
Standing calves 80x10, x10, 9
20 min. eliptical machine 1.58 miles

back/bis
close grip Pulldown 100x8, x6, x6
seated rows 70x10, 70x8
DB pullover 30x12, 35x10
single Db curls 15x10, x9, x8 I know I don't usually do 3 sets here, but they felt GOOD!
cable curls 60x10, 60x6 biceps wore out! 

powercrunch machine 15lbx12, x12, x10
seated cable crunch 50lbx15, x15, x15

30 min. eliptical machine, 2.26 miles 

have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

I was wonderin' were you disappeared to!  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Those LONG hours are a pain, Incredible w/o's there Sister Billie!!! Keep it up, and you have a great weekend too, I am celebrating my LilBits 4th Birthday Sunday!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 27, 2005)

awww...hope we get to see some new pics!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Good leg press weight there, Billie! Its refreshing to see a lady pushin some plates!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey Babe  Make sure you get your recovery in....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice w/o Billie, how's everything going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for dropping in Fish, Riss, and Rocco...going good so far!! I am trying to decide if I should take next week off, or go for 4 more weeks before I take my recovery week?? any suggestions??

shock week, chest/shoulders/tris

decline DB press 30x10, x9, x8/ cable x-overs 40x10, x9, x8
decline fly 15x10, x9  /  flat DB press 25x8, x7
pec deck DS 70x8, 60x6, 50x6

front DB raise 10x10, x9/ DB military 20x8, x8
single Arnold 15x8/ DB lats 8x8
bent lats DS 10x8, 8x8

v-bar pressdown 70x10, 80x8/o/h DB press 25x10, x8
o/h rope ext. DS  70x8, 60x6

"plain ole crunches" x20, x20, x20
leg scissors x20, x20, x20

30 mi. Treadmill, 1.50 miles

thanks guys!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2005)

Hoowee!  I'm getting tired just reading your list!  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

Great w/o there sister Billie!!! Keep it up, will try and post pics later!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

another crazy week for me!! lol...its neverending I guess

My diet hasn't been that great lately, I am going to go low carb for the next couple of weeks, also I have decided to push my training another 4 weeks until I take a week off...I think it's the only thing saving my sanity 

legs
squats 100x10, x9, x8/leg ext.  80x10, x8, x7
single leg ext. 50x9, x7/ leg press 245x9, x7
hack squat DS 135x8, 95x6
cable leg raises 40x10, x10, x8, x7/single leg curl 30x8, x8, x7, x6
DB sldl 30x10, 25x8

standing calves 80x10, x9, x9, x8/seated singles 25x10, x9, x8, x7
seated calves 65x8, 55x6, 45x6

15 min. bike 2.42 miles

back/bis
wide assisted pullup 90x10, x10, x9, x8/st. arm pressdown 40x10, x10, x9, x8
rev. cable row 70x10, x10, x8/cl. crip T-bar 30x10, x9, x8 
seated rows DS 70x8, 60x6, 50x6

conc. curls 12x10, 12x9/ easy cable curls 40x10, 50x8
rope curls DS 50x8, 40x8

kneeling cable curls 100x15, x15, x15
leg raises x10, x10, x10


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Sister Billie!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks archy, unfortunatly with all this work my strenth has gone down...hopefully will get back in the swing of things...

on a positive note, I finally got my new patio on the front of my house...they did the whole thing this morning!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks archy, unfortunatly with all this work my strenth has gone down...hopefully will get back in the swing of things...
> 
> on a positive note, I finally got my new patio on the front of my house...they did the whole thing this morning!!


My pleasure!!! It will come back and then some, have faith in yourself Sister Billie, I do!!!

 Sounds cool, all done in 1 day huh? Awesome!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looking good sexy! Working out definately helps me keep my sanity also, I get in such a back funk when I'm injured or can't make it. Got pics of the patio?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Great job there Billie.  Don't worry, things will settle down some time.  Hey, you can at least sit on your patio and have a cool drink to relax!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2005)

my patio!! Ignore the flowers..they were just transplanted and look a little sick..lol...next year they will bloom and spread out, they are Canna lillies, I am going to fill the spot between the arbor and the house with potted plants, I have some ferns, a sago palm, sweet williams and stuff to go there 

Power week!! Chest/shoulders/tris
DB Bench 30x8, 35x6, 35x4
inc. Db bench 30x6, 30x6 barely!!
inc. Fly 15x6, 15x6, did these very slow, they burn so good!
arnold press 25x4, 25x3
upright cable row 90x6, 90x5
close grip bench 65x6, 65x6
kickbacks 12lbx6

kneeling cable curls 100x15, x15, x15  looks like its time to go up on these!
powercrunch machine 15x15, x15, x15
leg raises x10, x10, x10

treadmill, 30 minutes 1.48 miles


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm...you've got some shade happening with the archway thing, plus lots of room for table and chairs.  Surround with some tiki torches and add a grill and you got a stew goin!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2005)

that's the plan pylon!! we are also gonna plant about 3 or 4 bradford pears behind the cannas, so practically the whole thing will be shaded


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that's the plan pylon!! we are also gonna plant about 3 or 4 bradford pears behind the cannas, so practically the whole thing will be shaded


 Sounds great!  I'll be waiting for my invite with baited breath!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2005)

definetly NOT a good day...I am so dissapointed... 

walking lunges 25x6, x6, x5, x4 (each leg)

leg press 255x6, 260x5, x4  pushing up my 4th rep, I felt something pinch in my right hip/leg, I couldn't push anymore, my whole right buttcheek hurt   I knew I couldn't do anymore, so I tried to worked calves...

seated calves 90x6, x5, x5, x4
standing calves 140x5  too much pressure on hip, It pinches whenever I apply pressure to it...   I hope this goes away!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> definetly NOT a good day...I am so dissapointed...
> 
> walking lunges 25x6, x6, x5, x4 (each leg)
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you made the right call in stopping when you did.  Give it some time, hopefully it's nothing serious.

 Nice weights on those leg presses, by the way!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Grrrr...*

Okay...I know that we all have bad days....but does anyone else have bad WEEKS??   Fridays workout was at best..okay.  I felt weak, and I couldn't life at all what I should be able to, everything felt like it weighed a ton!....Grrrr....
   

Back/bis
DB rows 35x6, 35x6, 40x4
lat pd 90x6, x5, x5
rev. grip BB row 65x6, x5
EZ curls 35x6, 35x5
alt DB curl W/ Sup 15x6, 20x4

crunchs x20, x20, x20
cable side crunch 50x15, x15, x12
 


no cardio today due to hip, it is feeling better though, just a tad touchy.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay...I know that we all have bad days....but does anyone else have bad WEEKS??


How about bad months....  Stop ya whingin


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 11, 2005)

Solid w/o's in here Sister Billie, don't be so down on yourself!!! Your doin GREAT, sometimes WE ALL go through tough times, but you WILL prevail and pull through!!! Sorry to hear about your hip, hope it gets better quickly for you!!! I can see alot of pic's taken on that patio!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay...I know that we all have bad days....but does anyone else have bad WEEKS?? Fridays workout was at best..okay. I felt weak, and I couldn't life at all what I should be able to, everything felt like it weighed a ton!....Grrrr....
> 
> 
> Back/bis
> ...


 Hey, I had a two month period where I couldn't even convince myself to go to the gym!  You're still in there, which is half the battle.  Don't worry about it.  Your body may be run down, but it will bounce back, and the more you do now the better you will be later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay...I know that we all have bad days....but does anyone else have bad WEEKS??   Fridays workout was at best..okay.  I felt weak, and I couldn't life at all what I should be able to, everything felt like it weighed a ton!....Grrrr....
> 
> 
> Back/bis
> ...


Yeah, it's normal to have days, weeks, months like this. Just hang in there and it will get better. Sorry you're having such a crappy week though. THAT SUCKS!!  Hope it gets better.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 15, 2005)

hey chick! sorry i've been MIA... school, work, being broke is kicking my ass at the moment... and last week i had to comletely wipe out my comp. and reinstall the hard drive b/c of viruses... anyway, workouts look awesome, shake that past week off... you're only human!!!!  hope you're having a great weekend hanging out on the patio!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Billie. I'm back!  

Caught up on your Journal. Hope the hip   gets better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry I haven't been here all week, I promise to update my journal this weekend, I have  been catching up on sleep!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Holy cow!  A Billie and a Cris sighting in one day?  Wowzers!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry I haven't been here all week, I promise to update my journal this weekend, I have  been catching up on sleep!!


Believe me, I completely understand!!! Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey Billie!!! Sorry youve been so down lately, you'll get a handle on it! Aside from that, how is life??


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2005)

this past week was definetly better than the last, I tried to relax a little more and sleep a bit more than usual, plus I ate like a horse...certainly not what I needed, but I feel better.  I had an interesting weekend, we went out to the club with some friends of ours, they were gay...so needless to say it was a riot lmao...

here is last weeks workouts...
MONDAY
chest/shoulders/triceps
inc. DB bench 30x8, x8, x7
DB bench 30x10, x8
DB fly 15x15, x13
single DB military 20x8, 25x4 *PR*
side lats 10x10, x8
o/h DB ext. 30x10, x9
V-bar pressdown 80x12
decline situps, x10, x10, x10
kneeling cable crunches 100x15, x15, 110x10 *PR*
scissor kicks x20, x20, x20
eliptical 30 minutes 2.26 miles

WEDNESDAY
legs
leg ext. 80x8, x8, x7, x6
hack squat 135x10, x9, x8
single leg press 95x12, x10
cable leg lifts 40x10, x10, 50x8, x7*PR*
leg curl 40x12, x11, x10
standing calves 100x10, x9, x8, x8
seated calves 45z12, x11, x10
treadmill 20min. 1.15 miles

FRIDAY
back/bis
close grip PD 100x8, x6, x6
seated Rope row 60x10, x9, x7 this is a new move I saw in M&F, pretty cool! 
DB pullover 30x12, x10
DB curls 15x10, x9
Cable curls 60x11, x8
powercrunch machine 15x12, x12, x10
knee raises x10, x10, x10
DB side bends 30x10, x10, x10
bike 20 minutes 3.88 miles

sorry I haven't been around much, we are having a shop built and trying to haul hay for a friend and about 10 million other things lately.  We also got to take our neices and nephews to the county fair over the weekend, I had a ball, hopefully I will have pictures to post in a week or so.  I promise to catch up in everyones journals this week...it's great to see Cris and Gary back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 19, 2005)

:bounce:    great wo's billie, have a great week.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey lady, I dig the journal!  Thought any more about that ink?  I have not gotten much time lately to sketch, but I have not forgotten what you asked me.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks Cris 
hey legion....yeah, still thinking about the ink   maybe some of my fellow IMers can help....I am looking for a cool looking dream catcher to get inked on my back...can anyone find any for me????

chest/shoulders/tris
bench 70x8, x7, x6
inc. bench 55x10, 60x8
inc. fly 15x12, x10
front lats 10x10, 10x12
DB shrugs 35x12, x10
o/h cable ext. 80x12, 80x10
rope pressdown 60x12
triceps are FRIED 

bench reverse crunch x20, x20, x20
seated cable crunch 50x15, x15, 60x12
hanging knee raises (knees all the way to chest) x10, x8

treadmill 40 minutes 2.64 miles walk/run intervals

see ya'll tomorrow


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2005)

I didn't get to the gym Friday, but here is my w/o from Wednesday:

box lunges 20x10, x10, x9, x8
leg press 235 x12, x11, x10
single leg ext. 50x10, x9
leg curl 50x10, x9, x7, x6
SLDL 95x10, x10, x8
single DB calves 20x10, x10, x9, x8
standing calves 80x10, x10, x9

20 min. eliptical machine, 1.44 miles

Next week is Shock week, and then a MUCH needed week off...if I have learned anything lately it's that 12 weeks is too long to do p/rr/s for me...I lose my focus, my diet goes to shit, and I just get too TIRED...from now on it's just the standard 9 weeks for me   I have been considering trying a new brand of creatine that I have heard everyone raving over, it's made by Universal Nutrition.  The folks I have talked to have seen bodyfat decrease while gaining muscle, and they are seeing results in just 2 weeks WITHOUT the bloating affect.  I have never tried a supplement like this, and was thinking that it may give a bit of a "boost" any comments??


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice w/o Billie!!! Are you going to take a week off entirely or piddle around in the gym? Are you going to stay with P/RR/S? Go ahead and try the creatine, may give you the boost your looking for


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2005)

okay...here is the plan! 
I am going to finish up my last week of this cycle.  I am then going to just do a "normal" lifting routine, some supersets and such for the next few weeks, pretty much anything quick because I have so much going right now, plus I am going to do lots and lots of cardio.  I have to take the last week of October off to prepare for a huge hog roast that we are having that weekend, then, after that week I will go back on p/rr/s, probably with the creatine.  

So my new cycle will start the 31st of October.......does anyone have any good ideas for a NEW journal name???  I think this one is getting pretty full, I've had it since Feb.!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 27, 2005)

shock week!! 
chest/shoulders/tris

inc. DB bench 30x10, x9, x7/cable x-overs 40x10, x9, x8 SS
decline fly 15x10, 15x9/ flat db bench 25x9, x8 SS
pec deck 70x8, 60x7, 50x7 DS

front db raises 10x10, x8/DB military 20x8, x6 SS
single arnold 15x9/DB lats 8x8 SS
bent lats 10x8, 8x6, 5x6 DS

v-var pressdown 70x10, x8/o/h DB ext. 25x8, x6 SS
o/h rope ext. 70x8, 60x6 DS

powercrunch 15x20, x20, x20
decline situps x20, x20, x20
DB side crunch 25x15, x15, x15
standing cable crunch 100x15, 110x10, 110x10 ( really liked these, hit the abs from a different angle!!)
total:  200 reps..........hows that ROCCO!!!!!! 

30 minute eliptical machine intervals 2.54 miles...I AM TIRED!!! LMAO...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 27, 2005)

what am I, chopped liver now??


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2005)

Haha, your much more than chopped liver  Great w/o and great job on the abs, how'd you like that much volume? 

How about Billie's "I'm so SEXY" Journal?!?  Well, that's what I'd name it for you. Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what am I, chopped liver now??


  Maybe you should call the new journal "PAY ATTENTION TO ME!!!!!"  

  How about "Billie's bodybuilding bonanza" ?

  Or "Goddess in training"?

  Or "Ascending Olympus"?  (You know, the whole goddess thing...)


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks for being there guys...I was only joking   I know ya'll get busy but love me anyways

I kinda like the Ascending Olympus thing...that's kinda cool....
the sexy thing is nice (  ) but I think it makes me sound conceited...lmao....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks for being there guys...I was only joking   I know ya'll get busy but *love me anyways*
> 
> I kinda like the Ascending Olympus thing...that's kinda cool....
> the sexy thing is nice (  ) but I think it *makes me sound conceited*...lmao....


Of course we always love you!!! (of course I love you a bit more than those "others"!!  )

And it may sound conceited.....but it's the truth  

Seriously though, Ascending Olympus would be a really cool title


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 30, 2005)

wednesday: legs!

sumo squats 95x10, x9, x7.......leg ext. 70x10, x9, x8 SS
single leg ext. 50x9, x7...........leg press 235x10, 245x8 SS
hack squat DS 105x8, 95x7

cable leg raises 40x10, x10, x9, x8....single leg curls 30x10, x9, x7, x6
DB SLDL 30x8, 25x7 (couldn't concentrate...hubby went with me and sat behind me with comments like..."woohoo, work it!" or "wiggle, wiggle, wiggle"  it was hilarious...lmao...)

calves were messed up because people kept taking my equipment, so it's kind of peiced together...
standing calves 80 x10, x9  ....leg press calves 235x10, x8

seated calves 55x10, x10, 65x8, x6

no time for cardio!

friday:  back/bis  apparantly EVERYONE in my gym does back/bis on Friday, because my machines kept being stolen whenever I'd leave...grrr....

o/h lat pulldown 90x10, x9, x9, x8....st. arm pressdown 50x10, x9, x9, x7 SS
Rev. BB row 65x10, x9, x8......seated row 60x10, x9, x9
machine row DS 80x8, 70x6, 60x6

concentration curls (on stability ball) 12x10, x9....cable curls 55x10, x9 SS
Preacher curl machine DS 50x6, 40x6, 30x6  

abs:  leg raises x10, x10, x10, x10
powercrunch 15x20, x20, x20, x20
stability ball crunches x20, x20, x20, x20
total:  200 reps 

cardio:  walking on treadmill, calorie goal of 225, 45 min. 27 sec   2.39 miles


----------



## Shae (Sep 30, 2005)

Ah legs....I do my downward facing dog, warriors, tree, pyramid, and triangle for my legs.  Felt good for me.

Bet the work out for the legs felt good for you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2005)

hi Shae!! yeah...legs is my fave, so it felt good 

I am not doing a set "routine" for the next few weeks, just stuff that I find fun   I did abs in between sets, and boy was it intense!! I may do this when I go back to p/rr/s at the beginning of November 

chest/shoulders/tris

DB bench 25x10, x10, 30x9
inc. DB bench 20x15, x13
inc. fly 15x15, x13

arnold press 15x13, x11
upright cable row 70x10, x9

reverse single cable pressdown 30x12, 35x9 I've never done these before...you sure feel a big burn!!
skullcrushers 25x17, x13

abs:  powercrunch 15x20, x20, x20
standing cable crunch 100x20, x20, x20
side cable crunch  50x20, x20, x20
knee raises x12, x12
204 reps 

cardio:  225 calorie goal....40 minutes treadmill


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2005)

Legs!!

squats 95x10, x10, x9, x8 DEEP! 
leg ext. 70x10, x10, x9
leg press 240x10, x8
SLDL 95x10, x10, x9 105x7 *PR* well, I certainly didn't expect an of these this week!
leg curl 40x10, 50x9, 60x4
leg press calves 240x10, x10, x9, x8 *PR* I did okay with these, but they put a LOT of pressure on my tailbone...probably not gonna try this much weight again for a little while....
seated calves 70x10, x9, x8

legs straight crunches x20, x20, x20, x20
side crunches x20, x20, x20
scissor kicks x30, x30, x20
220 reps total 
I did all of my abs in between sets of legs 

eliptical machine HIIT 15 minutes, 1.34 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 6, 2005)

Awesome job on the PR's Sister Billie!!! Hows it going for you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 7, 2005)

everythings wonderful now that your back, I missed your motivation in my journal!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you my Friend, feels good to be missed!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 8, 2005)

back/biceps

Lat PD 70x10, x10, x9
close grip seated row 60x10, x10, x9
DB row 30x9, x8

hammer curls 15x10, x10, 20x6
cable curl 60x10, x8

treadmill, 30 minutes 1.63 miles

hey archy.....any ideas on a new journal name that I'm starting in a month??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> any ideas on a new journal name that I'm starting in a month??


Hey Gorgeous !   New Journal ?!  Doe sthat mean a new program also ?  I just signed on to start my new journal and thought I'd peek in here first.
Journal name for Billie ... hmmmm  ... have to think about that


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

not a new program..... I like p/rr/s too much!! 

I am SO glad to see you back Gary!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Heya...Hey, I thought you liked the journal names I gave you.  You still trolling for a better offer?


----------



## Shae (Oct 10, 2005)

Leaving good vibes and a positive aura in this thread, I leave you this:






Let you be healthy.
Let you be happy.
Let you be strong.
Namaste.​


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 10, 2005)

pylon....I loved your ideas...I'm just trying to keep my options open!! 

shae...thanks!!! 

chest/shoulders/tris
I had to work all weekend on this hard machine at work, my hands, fingers, and wrists are killing me today, so I tried to incorporate machines and lighter weights so my grip wouldn't fail 

decline fly 15x10, x10, x10
decline DB press 30x10, x9
pec deck 70x15, x12
shrugs 30x12, x12
mil. press machine 60x12, 70x10, 80x5

o/h Db press 25x10, 30x8...SS...rope pressdowns 60x10, 70x8

abs:  kneeling cable crunch 110x20, x20, x20
kneeling cable crunch DS 110x15, 100x10, 90x9 (just for fun!)
decline situps 10lbx20, x20, x15
lying leg lifts x15, x12, x12
speed double crunches x30
218 total reps 

eliptical machine, 3.55 miles, 45 minutes...I didn't mean to stay on this darn thing so long, but I had a new CD and I was just running along, and when the CD was done, I had already went 43 minutes, so I figured I may as well finish up!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

Hows it goin Sister Billie? Lookin forward to your new journal too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 13, 2005)

sorry I haven't been around...I've been sick all week


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry I haven't been around...I've been sick all week


Hi Billie  

Sorry you haven't been feeling good


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Billie.   Get well soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 14, 2005)

Billie,

Nice journal.  I hope I stay motivated like you have!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

hey..!!!!!!! Another Michigander! welcome to my journal!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry I haven't been around...I've been sick all week


I'm sorry you've been sick!!! Maybe this will make you feel better.... Feeling better yet?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry I haven't been around...I've been sick all week


 Nothing like forced rest, huh?  Hope you're feeling better...


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 15, 2005)

What part of Mich. are you from?  I live in the Brighton/Howell area


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2005)

*ROCCO:  *I'm feeling better already!!   I am just pissed because the week after next I have to take off because of our family reunion that weekend at our house  so one week back and then another off...*sigh* oh well, chin up! 

*PYLON:* Yes, forced rest, unfortunatly work doesn't see it that way..I've been working 10 hour shifts with this junk, I just go back and forth between the bathroom...lmao...

*BOILERMAKER:  *I am from a little town near Lansing called Saint Johns, but I am living in Tennessee now


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2005)

Heres to your speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 17, 2005)

well, feeling a lot better physically   but I am under so much stress...my hubby and I have been having to spend out money like crazy lately...first my car messed up, and then our heat/air unit on the house locked up (major bucks) and a gazzillion little things.  To make a long story shorter...we have been working 7 days a week to be able to save up for plane tickets to go see my grandparents, we told them that we couldn't afford anything more than plane tickets, and they said don't worry that we could stay there and that they would pick us up from airport..(now keep in mind, I have minimal contact with my family because they are..well, nuts)  I hear from them last night and they say that they have no where for us to stay, and he isn't really crazy about picking me up from the airport...what kind of family is that??   I just don't know what to do...obviously our trip is cancelled, and it looks like I just need to give up trying to make my family happy.  It makes me feel like I'm not good enough.  I have spent my whole life trying to please them, and they arent returning it.   I spent my whole youth feeling worthless mostly because I had someone different reminding me of that every day...I have been so much happier the last 5 years being away from them that I feel like I should just forget them all.  Doesn't that sound terrible?? I feel so guilty for even thinking this way, but this latest episide has even pissed off my hubby...any advice??  Sorry for ranting like this but I just needed to get it off my chest...


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 17, 2005)

Use the money from your tickets to go visit somewhere that you have never been.  This can be fun, even if its a nice hotel near where you live.  Family can be very frustrating at times, but at least you know you have made the effort.  If it makes you feel better, I just had to replace the transmission in my car.  $2,000.  Wait it gets better.  I was in Fort Wayne, IN when it broke down  .  Bad things tend to go in streaks, and yes, they do go away.  Then they come back.   Then they go away.  Then they come back..............Part of life, I guess.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Billie,

you must be related to me !! Sounds like my family !! I swear my Mom is getting more and more nutty  . I don't even feel comfortable around her anymore. So I just do whatever I feel like 'cos no matter what, it's the wrong thing  

Good luck with everything


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 17, 2005)

that is my exact opinion...no matter what I do it'll be wrong anyways..lol...

boilermaker...yep, I replaced my transmission back in June, but it was only $900, then we started this shop, and ran over our budget, then our central unit went out, and it was close to $3000.  I got a call from my grandpa tonight saying that my uncle will let us stay with them, but he still doesn't know what to do about transportation...oh, what to do? what to do??


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 17, 2005)

10/17/05 chest/shoulders/triceps
DB bench 30x10, x9, x8
db fly 15x10, x10
inc. DB bench 25x10, x9
side lats 10x10, x9
upright rows 25x10, 35x10
close grip bench 55x10, x9
kickbacks 10x10, 12x9

abs:  decline situps 10x15, x15, x15
standing cable crunch 90x20, x20, x20
lying leg lift 10lbx10, x10, x8
oblique crunches x20, x20, x16
powercrunch machine 15x15, x10
total:  214 reps 

cardio:  treadmill 1.04 miles 20 minutes
stairstepper 62 floors 15 minutes (the last 5 minutes were done turned around on the stairs..I saw someone do this the other day and was dying to try it!! It was pretty cool, it hit the legs at a completly different angle...could def. feel it in my calves!)

well, my family is good for something...I was so pissed off that I got in an excellent workout..lmao....I don't even think I want to go now, but I haven't seen them in 4 years...does this make me a bad person??


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Good use of angst as a w/o tool.  It'll make you feel better too, I'll bet.

 Family is strange.  The best you can do is realize you can't please everyone, and in this case you are probably best to try to please yourself.  I would let the family know that things haven't worked out the way you hoped, and while you would love to see them, you may need to put it off for a bit.  Then taken part of the money and have a nice weekend retreat with the husband.  You can see the family later, and you'll feel better now.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice wo Ms. MoFo


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great w/o there sexy! Sorry about your family, that's always a hard situation. I kinda had the same problem, not with parents but brother and his family and my parents extended family. I said when I turned 18 I was finished with them and that's that. It's been 10 years and they are out of my life and I don't feel any loss and feel much better about myself ( they all made me feel like crap too ). But then you have that sense of responsibility concerning the fact that they are "family". Personally, for me I've defined family as support, I support them and they support me. Blood family means nothing to me now but you have to decide what you believe about all that and act accordingly.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 18, 2005)

*pylon:   *Thanks so much!
*gary:  *Thankyou..it felt good to be back after being sick last week!
*rocco:*You definetly put things into perspective there...I haven't had contact with my father since I moved out of the house, and it looks like the rest of my family is going to be just as bad...I just keep telling myself that there's nothing I can do, but for whatever reason I still feel horribly guilty, but I suppose it will pass  thanks for listening!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 19, 2005)

> I got a call from my grandpa tonight saying that my uncle will let us stay with them, but he still doesn't know what to do about transportation...oh, what to do? what to do??



Billie, if all you need is a pickup at the airport for your trip, then I might be able to help.  As long as you and your husband aren't axe murderers or something.  If your interested, pm me your flight info and I'll see if it works in my schedule and your family can pick you up at the outlet mall in Howell or something.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2005)

I have been through similar situations my Friend, I will pray for you, and just so you know, you will be in my Thoughts!!! Just know that the Good Lord see's the effort that you make, and your heart will be a better place knowing that YOU made the honest effort!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 20, 2005)

well, we have made the decision not to go...they just kept making excuses, Boilermaker...it is really TOO kind of you to offer, thanks SO much! 
Archie...thanks, I need all the prayers I can get right now! 

legs!
hack squat 135x10, x10, x10, 145x9
leg ext. 80x10, x9, x8
leg press 245x10, 255x8
leg curl 50x10, x10, 55x8, 60x5
DB SLDL 30x10, 35x9, x8
standing calves 100x10, x10, x9, x8
seated calves 50x10, 55x9, x8

30 minutes eliptical machine 2.36 miles

I have been stacking steel all week at work, and my biceps are tired and rock hard! I can't wait to see how badly I do with my back/bi workout on Friday..lol...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice work, B.  Probably a good call on the trip.  If you are supposed to be on vacation, you shouldn't be headed to a situation that stressful.

 So, have you made alternate plans?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 20, 2005)

we will probably just go to Kentucky to visit friends up there...it's what we've been doing every Thanksgiving for 3 years now, we always have a good time


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, we have made the decision not to go...they just kept making excuses, Boilermaker...it is really TOO kind of you to offer, thanks SO much!
> Archie...thanks, I need all the prayers I can get right now!
> 
> legs!
> ...


Looking good Billie  

Lookin' forward to seeing Fridays wo .


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2005)

Very good w/o Billie. Stacking steel eh, that sounds sexy  I think you made the right decision


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

You're putting up some nice weight on the Hack Squat and Leg Press there .


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Very good w/o Billie. Stacking steel eh, that sounds sexy  I think you made the right decision


sexy huh??  my hubby tells everyone I'm "one tough heffer" lmao... 

back/bis

Db row 30x10, x10, x8
lat PD 70x10, 80x8, x7
seated row machine 70x10, 80x8
DB curl 15x10, x9
hammers 15x10, 20x5
cable curl DS 50x12, 40x9, 30x7 (just for fun )
kneeling cable curls  100x20, x20, x20, 110x15
leg raises x12, x12, x10
powercrunch obliques 10x20, x15

stairstepper 15 minutes alternating front/reverse 64 floors
bike 10 minutes 1.89 miles

well guys, looks like I'm gonna be an aunt sometime tonight, they just called and contractions are 10 min. apart  I'm so excited!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks Sean and Gary!! Hope I didn't dissapoint with Fridays workout!! Next week is my Rest week...thank goodness!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sexy huh?? my hubby tells everyone I'm "one tough heffer" lmao...
> 
> back/bis
> 
> ...


No disappointment here  


> kneeling cable *curls* 100x20, x20, x20, 110x15


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

That workout looks great to me!  Are you an Aunt yet?  That's a neat experience.  I remember when I became an Uncle, then a Dad.  Nothing like it.  Hope everyone is healthy.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2005)

Your getting pretty strong Billie


----------



## Shae (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi.  Just felt like dripping a line. And a good vibe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

Gary...thanks!!! you've been doing pretty good yourself!

boilermaker...not an aunt yet...it was false labor 

premier...hey buddy! thanks for dropping in! hope you check out my new journal next week!!

Shae...thanks for the laugh...you can't help but smile when you look at that pic...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Hi.  Just felt like dripping a line. And a good vibe.


are you DRIPPING a line in everyones journal??? it sounds kinda messy and gross


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Oct 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you DRIPPING a line in everyones journal??? it sounds kinda messy and gross


Is this pay back for me raggin on Dale because he couldn't spell capris?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2005)

Ofcourse I will.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2005)

Go Billie.... you are sooo my inspiration. Still hard at it!! Miss you heaps you sexy thing 
I am working at the dvd's and will send them out asap, just trying to get highlights from the 3 comps sorted


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2005)

will start my NEW journal tonight!! can someone tell me how to put a link underneath my messages???  I'm sorta computer dumb


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> will start my NEW journal tonight!! can someone tell me how to put a link underneath my messages??? I'm sorta computer dumb


 When you get the new one set up, I'll do the link and PM it to you.  You can just copy it into your sig at that point.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks a bunch!


----------

